# सामान्य मंच > मेरा भारत >  स्वदेशी अपनाएं स्वस्थ और समृद्ध देश बनायें

## Bharatiya

भारत में लोकतंत्र की पूरी तरह से हत्या हो चुकी है सभी स्तम्भ ढह चुके हैं  लेकिन वे ऐसा ढोंग करते हैं जैसे कुच्छ नहीं हुआ इस लोकतंत्र के शरीर में  कंपनी तंत्र घुस गया है और ये कंपनी तंत्र जवाहरुदीन के समय से शुरू हुआ है  काफी दबाव से ईस्ट इंडिया कम्पनी को भारत से खदेड़ा लेकिन 126  कम्पनियाँ  तो 1948  में थी भारत में......ये सब कम नेहरु के दिशा निर्देशों के अनुसार  हुआ इस कंपनी तंत्र में कम्पनी जो चाहती है वही होता है इस कम्पनी तंत्र  ने इतनी विषमता फैला दी है की एक और पञ्च करोड़ लोगों की आय दस रूपये से भी  कम है तो दूसरी और ऐसे लोग भी हैं जिनकी आय प्रतिदिन लाखों करोड़ों रुपयों  में है व्यक्ति मानव न रहकर इन कंपनियों का शिकार होकर रह गया है लोकतंत्र  की आड़ में आहार, शिक्षा, नीति, कानून, शोध, चिकित्सा आर्ट मीडिया सभी पर  अपना शिकंजा कास लिया गया है अर्थार्त आपको हर जगह वही देखने सुनने को  मिलेगा जो कम्पनियाँ चाहेंगी पूरी मीडिया पर कंपनी और चर्च तंत्र का कब्ज़ा  है ऐसी परिस्थितियों में एक ही उपाय है की इस कंपनी तंत्र से असहयोग करें

----------


## Bharatiya

आइये समाज में फैले इस षड्यंत्र तंत्र से अवगत कराएँ और कुच्छ षड्यंत्रों पर प्रकाश डाले
अर्धसत्य ---फलां फलन तेल में कोलेस्ट्रोल नहीं होता है
पूर्णसत्य  --- किसी भी तेल में कोलेस्ट्रोल नहीं होता ये केवल यकृत में बनता है
अर्धसत्य ---सोयाबीन में भरपूर प्रोटीन होता है
पूर्णसत्य---सोयाबीन सूअर का आहार है मनुष्य के खाने लायक नहीं भारत में अन्न की कमी नहीं है इसे सूअर आसानी से पचा सकता है, मनुष्य नहीं, जिन देशों में 8 -9 महीने ठण्ड रहती है वहां सोयाबीन जैसे आहार चलते है
अर्धसत्य--- घी पचने में भरी होता है
पूर्णसत्य---बुढ़ापे  में मस्तिष्क आँतों और संधियों (joints)  में रूखापन आने लगता है इसलिए घी खाना बहुत जरुरी होता है और भारत में घी का अर्थ देशी गाय के घी से ही होता है

----------


## Bharatiya

अर्धसत्य---घी क्खाने से मोटापा बढ़ता है 
पूर्णसत्य---(षड्यंत्र प्रचार ) ताकि लोग घी खाना बंद कर दें और अधिक से अधिक गाय मांस की मंडियों तक पहुंचे, जो व्यक्ति पहले पतला हो और बाद में मोटा हो जाये वह घी खाने से पतला हो जाता है
अर्धसत्य---घी ह्रदय के लिए हानिकारक है
पूर्णसत्य---देशी गाय का घी हृदय के लिए अमृत है पंचगव्य में इसका स्थान है
अर्धसत्य---डेयरी उद्योग दुग्ध उद्योग है
पूर्णसत्य---डेयरी उद्योग मांस उद्योग है यंहा बछड़ो और बैलों को, कमजोर और बीमार गायों को, और दूध देना बंद करने पर स्वस्थ गायों को कत्लखानों में भेज दिया जाता है दूध डेयरी का गौण उत्पाद है
अर्धसत्य---आयोडाईज नमक से आयोडीन की कमी पूरी होती है
पूर्णसत्य---आयोडाईज नमक का कोई इतिहास नहीं है, ये पश्चिम का कंपनी षड्यंत्र है आयोडाईज नमक में आयोडीन नहीं पोटेशियम आयोदेत होता है जो भोजन पकाने पर गर्म करते समय उड़ जाता है  स्वदेशी जागरण मंच के विरोध के फलस्वरूप सन२०००में भाजपा सर्कार ने ये प्रतिबन्ध हटा लिया था लेकिन कांग्रेस ने सत्ता में आते ही इसे फिर से लगा दिया ताकि लूट तंत्र चलता रहे और विदेशी कम्पनियाँ पनपती रहे

----------


## Bharatiya

अर्धसत्य---  शक्कर (चीनी ) का कारखाना
पूर्णसत्य--- शक्कर (चीनी ) का कारखाना इस नाम की आड़ में चलने वाला शराब का कारखाना शक्कर इसका गौण उत्पाद है
अर्धसत्य---शक्कर (चीनी ) सफ़ेद जहर है
पूर्णसत्य--- रासायनिक प्रकिर्या के कारन कारखानों में बनी सफ़ेद शक्कर(चीनी)  जहर है पम्परागत शक्कर एकदम सफ़ेद नहीं होती थोडा हल्का भूरा रंग लिए होती है 
अर्धसत्य--- फ्रिज में आहार ताज़ा होता है
पूर्णसत्य--- फ्रिज में आहार ताज़ा दीखता है पर होता नहीं है जब फ्रिज का अविष्कार नहीं हुआ था तो इतनी देर रखे हुए खाने को बासीया सडा हुआ खाना कहते थे

----------


## Bharatiya

अर्धसत्य---   चाय से ताजगी आती है
पूर्णसत्य--- गरम पानी से आती है ताजगी, चाय तो केवल नशा(निकोटिन)  है
अर्धसत्य---एलोपैथी स्वास्थ्य विज्ञानं है
पूर्णसत्य---एलोपैथी स्वास्थ्य विज्ञानं नहीं चिकित्सा विज्ञानं है
अर्धसत्य---एलोपैथी विज्ञानं ने बहुत तरक्की की है
पूर्णसत्य--- दवाई कंपनियों ने बहुत तरक्की की है एलोपैथी में मूल दवाइयां 480   -520  हैं जबकि बाज़ार में 1 ,००,००० से अधिक  दवाइयां बिक रही है
अर्धसत्य--- बैक्टीरिया वायरस के कारन रोग होते हैं
पूर्णसत्य--- शरीर में बैक्टीरिया वैरस के लायक वातावरण तैयार होने पर रोग होते हैं

----------


## Bharatiya

अर्धसत्य--- भारत में लोकतंत्र है जनता के हितों का ध्यान रखने वाली जनता द्वारा चुनी हुई सरकार है 
पूर्णसत्य---  भारत में लोकतंत्र नहीं कंपनी तन्त्र है बहुत से सांसद, मंत्री, प्रशासनिक अधिकारी कंपनियों के दलाल हैं उनकी भी नौकरियां करते हैं उनके अनुसार नीतियाँ बनाते हैं, वे जनहित में नहीं कंपनी हित में निर्णय लेते हैं भोपाल गैस कांड से बड़ा उदहारण क्या हो सकता है जंहा एक अपराधी मुख्यमंत्री और प्रधानमंत्री के आदेशानुसार फरार हो सका लोकतंत्र होता तो उसे पकड के वापस लेट ना   
अर्धसत्य--- आज के युग में मार्केटिंग का बहुत विकास हो गया है
पूर्णसत्य--- मार्केटिंग का नहीं  ठगी का विकास हो गया है माल गुणवत्ता के आधार पर नहीं विभिन्न प्रलोभनों व जुए के द्वारा बेचा जाता है जैसे क्रीम गोरा बनती है भाई कोई भैंस को गोरा बना के दिखाओ

----------


## Bharatiya

अर्धसत्य--- टीवी मनोरंजन के लिए घर घर तक पहुँचाया गया है 
पूर्णसत्य---  जब टी वी नहीं था तब लोगों का जीवन देखो और आज देखो जो आज इन्टरनेट पर बैठे सुलभता से जीवन जी रहे हैं उन्हें अहसास नहीं होगा कंपनियों का माल बिकवाने और परिवार व्यवस्था को तोड़ने, इसाइवाद का प्रचार करने के लिए टी वी घर घर तक पहुँचाया जाता है   
अर्धसत्य--- टूथपेस्ट से दांतसाफ होते हैं
पूर्णसत्य--- टूथपेस्ट करने वाले यूरोप में हर तीन में से एक के दांत ख़राब हैं दंतमंजन करने से दांत साफ होते हैं मंजन -मांजना, क्या बर्तन ब्रश से साफ होते हैं ? मसूड़ों की मालिश करने से दांतों की जड़ें मजबूत भी  होती हैं
अर्धसत्य--- साबुन मैल साफ कर त्वचा की रक्षा करता है 
पूर्णसत्य--- साबुन में स्थित केमिकल (कास्टिक सोडा, एस. एल. एस.) और चर्बी त्वचा को नुकसान पहुंचाते हैं, और डोक्टर इसीलिए चरम रोग होने पर साबुन लगाने से मना करते हैं  साबुन में गौ की चर्बी पाए जाने पर विरोध होने से पहले हिंदुस्तान लीवर हर साबुन में गाय की चर्बी का उपयोग करती थी आज पता नहीं   मीडिया और सरकार दोनों बीके हुए हैं, मीडिया को विज्ञापन से पैसा मिलता है और सरकार को दलाली एंवम संरक्षण का

----------


## Bharatiya

रिफाईंड तेल स्वास्थयप्रद है

वास्तविकता--- पाम सोयाबीन सूर्यमुखी कपास चावल की भूसी आदि के तेल बेस्वाद एंवम दुर्गन्ध से भरे होते हैं इन्हें इससे मुक्त करने के लिए रिफाईंड प्रकिर्या का अविष्कार हुआ रिफाईन करने के लिए प्रयुक्त रसायन कास्टिक सोडा प्लास्टर ऑफ़ पेरिस हेकजेन फुलर आर्क थोड़ी मात्र में तेल में रह जाते हैं लगभग 2 -3 % जिससे रक्तचाप (BP) बढ़ना आदि बीमारियाँ होती हैं तिल सरसों मूंगफली नारियल आदि के तेलों को  रिफाईन करने से उनमे विद्यमान विटामिन और ऐन्जैमों के कारन जो विशेष स्वाद और सुगंध होते हैं नष्ट हो जाते हैं रिफाईन तेलों में स्वाद सुगंध ना होने से उनमें मिलावट की आशंका अधिक है  

सोयाबीन का तेल बहुत गुणकारी है
 वास्तविकता--- सोयाबीन का तेल पेंट और वार्निश में कम आने वाला तेल है अमेरिकी स्वार्थ के कारन इसका जोर शोर से प्रचार हो रहा है

जर्सी एक गाय है
जब हम भैंस को भैंस गाय, याक को याक गाय नहीं कहते तो जर्सी गाय कैसे हो सकती है जर्सी होलेस्तिन फ्रीजियन गाय नहीं सद्रश्य जानवर है ये जानवर पूतना की तरह विषऔर नपुंसकता के वाहक हैं इसी कारन पश्चिम में कलि चाय कलि कोफ़ी का चलन है और दूध को सफ़ेद जहर में गिना जाता है जबकि गाय तो माता है और उसका दूध अमृत है

टीवी के विज्ञापन
टीवी पर प्रचारित वास्तु की लागत और उसके मूल्य में 12 -14 गुना का अंतर होता है  जैसे 80 -85 पैसे में बना कोल्ड ड्रिंक 12 -13 रूपये में और 1.5 -2.5 रूपये में बने टूथपेस्ट 40 -45 रूपये में बिकते हैं  1 से 1.5 रूपये में बने साबुन 15 -20 रूपये में बिकते हैं किसी  भी विज्ञापन में किसी भी क्रीम को ट्राई करने के लिए कुन कहते हैं ये क्यों नहीं कहते की ये प्रमाणित है ? कभी सोचा है आपने

----------


## JAINAFZ

भारतीय  जी  ...... नाम  के  अनुरूप 
जानकारी  से भरा सूत्र .............. ज्ञान बाटते  रहो

----------


## Bharatiya

*स्वदेशी और विदेशी उत्पाद* 
यदि कोई त्रुटी हो तो सूचित अवश्य करे 
दन्त मंजन / पेस्ट 
स्वदेशी-- विको वज्रदंती, बैद्यनाथ, चोइस, नीम, डाबर , एंकर, मिस्वाक, बबूल, प्रोमिस, दन्त कांति दन्त मंजन।
विदेशी--अधिकतर दन्त पेस्ट हड्डियों के पावडर से बनते है, जेसे कोलगेट, हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर ( पहले हिन्स्तान लीवर ), क्लोस-अप, पेप्सोडेंट, एम, सिबाका, एक्वा फ्रेश, एमवे, ओरल बी, क्वांटम आदि ।

दन्त ब्रुश (टूथ ब्रश) 
स्वदेशी--प्रोमिस, अजय, अजंता, मोनेट, रोयल, क्लास्सिक, डोक्टर स्ट्रोक ।
विदेशी--कोलगेट, क्लोस-अप, पेप्सोडेंट, सिबाका, अक्वा फ्रेश, ओरल-बी, हिंदुस्तान लीवर ।

स्नान करने के साबुन 
स्वदेशी--निरमा , मेदिमिक्स, निम्, नीमा, जस्मीन, मेसोर सेंडल, कुटीर, सहारा, पार्क अवेन्यु, सिंथोल, हिमानी ग्लिसरीन, फिर फ्लो, न १, शिकाकाई, गंगा, विप्रो, संतूर, काया कांति, काया कांति एलो वेरा ।
विदेशी--हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर, लो' ओरीअल , लाइफ ब्वाय ( कोई डर नहीं ) , ले सेंसि, डेनिम, चेमी, डव, रेविओं, पिअर्स, लक्स, विवेल, हमाम, ओके, पोंड्स, क्लिअर्सिल, पमोलिवे, एमवे, जोनसन बेबी, रेक्सोना, ब्रिज , डेटोल 

शेम्पू, ( बाल धोने के लिए )
स्वदेशी--विप्रो, पार्क अवेन्यु, स्वस्तिक, आयुर, केश निखर, हेअर एंड केअर, नैसिल, अर्निका, वेलवेट, डाबर, बजाज, नेल, लेवेंडर, गोदरेज, वाटिका ।
विदेशी--हेलो कोलगेट पामोलिव, हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर, लक्स, क्लिनिक प्लस, रेव्लों, लक्मे, पी एंड जी , हेड एंड शोल्डर, पेंटीन, डव, पोंड्स, ओल्ड स्पेस, शोवर तो शोवर, जोहानसन बेबी 

कपडे / बर्तन धोने का पावडर
स्वदेशी--टाटा शुद्ध, नीमा, सहारा, लो' ओरीअल , निरमा, स्वस्तिक, विमल, हिपोलिन, देना, ससा, टी सीरिज, डोक्टर देत, घडी डिटर्जन, गेंतिल, उजाला, रानिपल, निरमा, चमको, दीप 
विदेशी--हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर, सर्फ़, रीन, सनलाईट, व्हील, विम, अरिअल, टाइड, हेंको, रेविअल, एमवे, क्वांटम, वुल्वाश, इजी, रोबिन ब्लू, टिनापोल, स्काईलार्क 

दाढ़ी / शेविंग बनाने की क्रीम 
स्वदेशी--पार्क अवेन्यु, प्रिमीअम, वि जोन, लो' ओरीअल , इमामी, बलसारा, गोदरेज 
विदेशी--ओल्ड स्पाइस, पामोलिव, पोंड्स, जिलेट, एरास्मिक, डेनिम, यार्डली

----------


## Bharatiya

दाढ़ी / शेविंग पत्ती / ब्लेड 
स्वदेशी--टोपाज, गेलंत ( gallant), सुपरमेक्स, लसर, एस्क्वेर, सिल्वर प्रिंस, प्रिमिअम
विदेशी--जिलेट, सेवन 'ओ' क्लोक, एरास्मिक, विल्मेन, विल्तेज आदि 

क्रीम / पावडर
स्वदेशी--बोरोसिल, आयुर, इमामी, विको, बोरोप्लस, बोरोलीन, हिमामी, नेल, लावेंदर, हेअर एंड केअर, निविय, हेवन्स, सिंथोल, ग्लोरी, वेलवेट (बेबी)
विदेशी--हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर, फेअर एंड लवली, लक्मे, लिरिल, डेनिम, रेव्लों, पी एंड जी, ओले, क्लिएअर्सिल, क्लिएअर्तोन, चारमी, पोंड्स, ओल्ड स्पाइस, डेटोल ( ले १००% श्योर) , जॉन्सन अँड जॉन्सन 

वस्त्र रेडीमेड 
स्वदेशी--केम्ब्रिज, पार्क अवेन्यु, ओक्जेम्बर्ग ( ओक्सेम्बेर्ग) बॉम्बे डाइंग, रफ एंड टफ, ट्रिगर, किलर जींस, पिटर इंग्लेंड, डीजे अँड सी ( DJ&C ) ये हमारी ही मानसिकता है की हमारी कंपनिया हमें लुभाने के लिए अपने उत्पादों का विदेशी नाम रखती है ।
विदेशी--व्रेंग्लर, नाइकी, ड्यूक, आदिदास, न्यूपोर्ट, पुमा आदि 

धड़ियाँ
स्वदेशी--एच एम टी,  टाइटन, मेक्सिमा, प्रेस्टीज, अजंता   आदि  
विदेशी--राडो, तेग हिवर, स्विसको, सेको, सिटिजन, केसिओ 

पेन पेन्सिल 
स्वदेशी--शार्प, सेलो, विल्सन, टुडे, अम्बेसेडर, लिंक, मोंतेक्स, स्टिक, संगीता, लक्जर, अप्सरा, कमल, नटराज, किन्ग्सन, रेनोल्ड, अप्सरा,
विदेशी--पारकर, निच्कोल्सन, रोतोमेक, स्विसएअर , एड जेल, राइडर, मिस्तुबिशी, फ्लेअर, यूनीबॉल, पाईलोट, रोल्डगोल्ड

पेय 
स्वदेशी--दुग्ध, लस्सी, ताजे फलों के रस, निम्बू पानी,नारियल का पानी, मिल्कशेक, ठंडाई, जलजीरा, रूह अफजा, रसना, फ्रूटी, एपी फ़िज़, ग्रेपो, जम्पिं, शरबत , डावर्स , एलएमएन, जलानी जलजीरा आदि
विदेशी--( एक घंटे में चार कोल्ड ड्रिंक पिने से मृत्यु निश्चित है ) धीमा जहर कोका कोला, पेप्सी, फेंटा स्प्राईट, थम्स-अप, गोल्ड स्पोट, लिम्का, लहर, सेवन अप, मिरिंडा, स्लाइस, मेंगोला, निम्बुज़ आदि 

चाय काफी 
स्वदेशी--टाटा, ब्रह्मपुत्र, असम, गिरनार, वाघ बकरी
विदेशी--लिप्टन, टाइगर, ग्रीन लेबल, येलो लेबल, चिअर्स, ब्रुक बोंड रेड लेबल, ताज महल, गोद्फ्रे फिलिप्स, पोलसन, गूद्रिक, सनराइस, नेस्ले, नेस्केफे, रिच , ब्रू आदि

----------


## Bharatiya

> भारतीय  जी  ...... नाम  के  अनुरूप 
> जानकारी  से भरा सूत्र .............. ज्ञान बाटते  रहो


सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए  धन्यवाद आपका सहयोग भी अपेक्षित रहेगा

----------


## Bharatiya

एक सच्चाई ये भी 

शासन व्यवस्था :
एक बार एक बच्चे ने अपने पिता से पूछा कि पापा - शासन व्यवस्था किसे कहते हैं ? और यह कैसे चलती है ? पिता ने सोचा कि बच्चे को अच्छी तरह से उदाहरण देकर समझायें तो ज्यादा सही समझेगा... पिता बोले....देखो मैं कमा कर लाता हूँ तो मैं हुआ "उद्योगपति" या "व्यापारी", तुम्हारी माँ उस पैसे को कैसे खर्चा करना है यह देखती है इसलिये वह "सरकार" है... हमारे घर का नौकर रामू "श्रमिक या कामगार" है...तुम्हारा दो माह का भाई "देश की अगली पीढी" है और तुम "आम नागरिक" हो...आया समझ में... बालक को कुछ खास समझ में नहीं आया । उसी रात बालक की नींद खुली तो उसने पाया कि उसका भाई दूध के लिये रो रहा है, वह माँ के कमरे में गया तो वह सो रही थी, फ़िर उसने पिता को ढूँढा तो पाया कि वे ठीक से पैर नहीं दबाने के लिये रामू को पीट रहे हैं, वह चुपचाप अपने कमरे में आय और अपने भाई को दूध पिलाकर सो गया.... अगली सुबह पिता ने पूछा - अब तुम बताओ शासन व्यवस्था कैसे चलती है ? बालक बोला - अब मैं समझ गया....जब "सरकार" सो रही होती है, "उद्योगपति" बुरी तरह से "श्रमिक" का शोषण करता है, जबकि "देश की अगली पीढी" अपनी मूलभूत आवश्यकताओं के लिये भी तरसती है और सबसे ज्यादा भुगतना पडता है "आम नागरिक" को.....



एक बार एक भारतीय व्यक्ति मरकर नर्क में पहुँचा, तो वहाँ उसने देखा कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ति को किसी भी देश के नर्क में जाने की छूट है । उसने सोचा, चलो अमेरिकावासियों के नर्क में जाकर देखें, जब वह वहाँ पहुँचा तो द्वार पर पहरेदार से उसने पूछा - क्यों भाई अमेरिकी नर्क में क्या-क्या होता है ? पहरेदार बोला - कुछ खास नहीं, सबसे पहले आपको एक इलेक्ट्रिक चेयर पर एक घंटा बैठाकर करंट दिया जायेगा, फ़िर एक कीलों के बिस्तर पर आपको एक घंटे लिटाया जायेगा, उसके बाद एक दैत्य आकर आपकी जख्मी पीठ पर पचास कोडे बरसायेगा... बस ! यह सुनकर वह व्यक्ति बहुत घबराया और उसने रूस के नर्क की ओर रुख किया, और वहाँ के पहरेदार से भी वही पूछा, रूस के पहरेदार ने भी लगभग वही वाकया सुनाया जो वह अमेरिका के नर्क में सुनकर आया था । फ़िर वह व्यक्ति एक-एक करके सभी देशों के नर्कों के दरवाजे जाकर आया, सभी जगह उसे एक से बढकर एक भयानक किस्से सुनने को मिले । अन्त में थक-हार कर जब वह एक जगह पहुँचा, देखा तो दरवाजे पर लिखा था "भारतीय नर्क" और उस दरवाजे के बाहर उस नर्क में जाने के लिये लम्बी लाईन लगी थी, लोग भारतीय नर्क में जाने को उतावले हो रहे थे, उसने सोचा कि जरूर यहाँ सजा कम मिलती होगी... तत्काल उसने पहरेदार से पूछा कि यहाँ के नर्क में सजा की क्या व्यवस्था है ? पहरेदार ने कहा - कुछ खास नहीं...सबसे पहले आपको एक इलेक्ट्रिक चेयर पर एक घंटा बैठाकर करंट दिया जायेगा, फ़िर एक कीलों के बिस्तर पर आपको एक घंटे लिटाया जायेगा, उसके बाद एक दैत्य आकर आपकी जख्मी पीठ पर पचास कोडे बरसायेगा... बस ! चकराये हुए व्यक्ति ने उससे पूछा - यही सब तो बाकी देशों के नर्क में भी हो रहा है, फ़िर यहाँ इतनी भीड क्यों है ? पहरेदार बोला - इलेक्ट्रिक चेयर तो वही है, लेकिन बिजली नहीं है, कीलों वाले बिस्तर में से कीलें कोई निकाल ले गया है, और कोडे़ मारने वाला दैत्य सरकारी कर्मचारी है, आता है, दस्तखत करता है और चाय-नाश्ता करने चला जाता है...और कभी गलती से जल्दी वापस आ भी गया तो एक-दो कोडे़ मारता है और पचास लिख देता है...चलो आ जाओ अन्दर !!!

----------


## devvrat

*अभी जो चाईना के सस्ते व "यूज एंड थ्रो टाईप इलेक्ट्रोनिक, इलेक्ट्रिक, तथा मोबाइल-हेंड-फोन, कम्प्युटर हार्ड-वेयर आईटम्स" के बारे में आपका क्या विचार है| इनका यूज कितना सही है| मेरे हिसाब से भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था व पर्यावरण के हिसाब से इनका उपयोग अनुचित है लेकिन भारतीयों की आर्थिक स्थिति के अनुरूप होने के कारण इनकी उपयोगिता बढ़ जाती है क्योकि ये बहुत ही सस्ते होते है| इस बारे में स्पष्ट विचार प्रकट करे?  *

----------


## Bharatiya

> *अभी जो चाईना के सस्ते व "यूज एंड थ्रो टाईप इलेक्ट्रोनिक, इलेक्ट्रिक, तथा मोबाइल-हेंड-फोन, कम्प्युटर हार्ड-वेयर आईटम्स" के बारे में आपका क्या विचार है| इनका यूज कितना सही है| मेरे हिसाब से भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था व पर्यावरण के हिसाब से इनका उपयोग अनुचित है लेकिन भारतीयों की आर्थिक स्थिति के अनुरूप होने के कारण इनकी उपयोगिता बढ़ जाती है क्योकि ये बहुत ही सस्ते होते है| इस बारे में स्पष्ट विचार प्रकट करे?  *


केवल इलेक्ट्रिक इलेक्ट्रोनिक मोबाइल और कम्प्यूटर हार्डवेयर ही नहीं दोस्त  अब तो चीन ने एक प्रकार से हमारी कला और संस्क्रती पर भी मैं कहूँगा की  हमला ही कर दिया है  जैसे होली के रंग और पिचकारियाँ, दिवाली के पटाखे,  रामलीला के परिधान, मूर्तियाँ और इसे बढ़ावा देने वाले भी मेरे और आपके ही  भाई हैं इसमें कोई संदेह नहीं की ये सामान सस्ते और आकर्षक होते है लेकिन  यदि इन पर प्रतिबन्ध लगता है तो ये गैर कानूनी तरीकों से बाज़ार में आ  जाएँगी और हमारी केंद्र और राज्यों की सरकारें कानून बनाने या प्रतिबन्ध  लगाने के बाद जैसे कबूतर बिल्ली को देख कर ये मान लेता है की बिल्ली चली  गई, ये मान लेती हैं की अब सब इनका पालन करेंगें जबकि स्थिति लगभग जस की तस  ही रहती है और  यदि सरकार कुछ करना भी चाहे तो अंतर्राष्ट्रीय दबाव के  कारन उसे पीछे हटना पड़ता है जैसे चीनी खिलोनों पर प्रतिबन्ध लगाने पर हुआ /  यदि आप इस सूत्र के शीर्षक को ध्यान से पढेंगें तो मुझे लगता है आपको आपके  प्रशन का उत्तर मिल जायेगा क्योंकि अगर जापान ने परमाणु हमले की बर्बादी  के बाद भी तरक्की की तो उसका श्रेय वहां की जनता की देश भक्ति को ही जाता  है जिन्होंने ये प्रण लिया की वे केवल स्वदेशी का ही प्रयोग करेंगें

----------


## Bharatiya

> *अभी जो चाईना के सस्ते व "यूज एंड थ्रो टाईप इलेक्ट्रोनिक, इलेक्ट्रिक, तथा मोबाइल-हेंड-फोन, कम्प्युटर हार्ड-वेयर आईटम्स" के बारे में आपका क्या विचार है| इनका यूज कितना सही है| मेरे हिसाब से भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था व पर्यावरण के हिसाब से इनका उपयोग अनुचित है लेकिन भारतीयों की आर्थिक स्थिति के अनुरूप होने के कारण इनकी उपयोगिता बढ़ जाती है क्योकि ये बहुत ही सस्ते होते है| इस बारे में स्पष्ट विचार प्रकट करे?  *



लेखक आर.के. स्वामी ग्रुप ऑफ कंपनीज के सी.ई.ओ. हैं। अमेरिका की नार्थवेस्टर्न यूनिवर्सिटी में विजिटिंग फैकल्टी के रूप में भी आप कार्यरत हैं


खुदरा व्यापार के क्षेत्र में विदेशी निवेश को सुगम बनाने के लिए सरकार मन बना चुकी है। सरकार का यह आत्मघाती कदम छोटे-छोटे करोड़ों खुदरा व्यापारियों, लघु उत्पादकों और ग्राहकों के लिए विनाशकारी सिद्ध होगा।



अभी हाल ही में समाचार आया है कि सरकार के सचिवों की एक कमेटी ने कैबिनेट को सिफारिश की है कि मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल अर्थात विविध ब्रांड के खुदरा व्यापार क्षेत्र में 51 प्रतिशत प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश को मंजूरी दे दी जानी चाहिए। यह मंजूरी मिल गई तो भारत में भी दैत्याकार विदेशी कंपनियां जैसे वालमार्ट, टेस्को, कारफूर आदि भी अपने स्टोर खोल सकेंगी। किसी अन्य कमेटी की तरह इस कमेटी ने भी अपनी सिफारिशों के पक्ष में ढेर सारे तर्क दिए हैं और यह सिद्ध करने की कोशिश की है कि मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश देश के लिए कितना लाभदायक है। कमेटी का कहना है कि आपूर्ति श्रृंखला से जुड़े आधारभूत ढांचे में निवेश के चलते तैयार माल की बर्बादी कम होगी। इसका यह भी कहना है कि इससे रोजगार बढ़ेगा और किसानों को उनकी फसलों की बेहतर कीमत मिलेगी। कमेटी ने अपनी सिफारिशों के पक्ष में जो तर्क दिए हैं, वे बहुत ही कमजोर हैं। उनकी बड़ी आसानी से धज्जियां उड़ाई जा सकती हैं। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की अनुमति उचित है या अनुचित, यह इस बात से तय होगा कि क्या इससे उत्पादक (किसान या फैक्ट्री मालिक) के माल को आखिरी उपभोक्ता तक पहुंचाने की लागत यानि ‘वितरण लागत’ कम हो जाएगी। यहां वितरण लागत का तात्पर्य उस लागत से है जो किसी माल को उत्पादन की जगह से दूसरी जगह ले जाने, उसे स्टोर करने, उसके लिए वित्ताीय व्यवस्था करने तथा उसे अंततः उपभोक्ता को बेचने में उठानी पड़ती है। आर्थिक कार्यकुशलता को परखने का सबसे बढ़िया तरीका यह है कि हम सबसे पहले वितरण लागत की जांच करें।

----------


## Bharatiya

लागत में बढ़ोतरीः

वितरण लागत से जुड़े प्रश्न पर मैं सीधे आना चाहता हूं। मेरा स्पष्ट मत है कि मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल की बड़ी विदेशी कंपनियों जैसे वालमार्ट और टेस्को आदि के आने के बाद उपभोक्ताओं को मौजूदा स्तर से कहीं अधिक मूल्य चुकाना पड़ेगा। यह तथ्य साबित करने के लिए बहुतेरे तर्क हैं।

लागत में बढ़ोतरी का प्रतिशत मामूली नहीं रहने वाला है। विदेशी मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल स्टोर्स में कीमत-लागत अंतर की यदि मौजूदा भारतीय खुदरा/थोक बाजारों से तुलना की जाए तो यह 2 गुना से शुरू होकर 9 गुना तक पहुंच सकती है। यह उनके मॉडल में समाहित है। पश्चिम में आम उपभोक्ता उनके यहां से दैनंदिन उपभोग की वस्तुओं को प्राप्त करने के लिए अतिरिक्त मूल्य चुकाता है।

मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के माधयम से दैनंदिन उपयोग वाले जो उत्पाद हमारे लिए उपलब्ध कराए जाएंगे, आइए उनकी चार श्रेणियों की वितरण लागत की तुलना करते हैं।



उपभोक्ता वस्तुएं जैसे तेल, साबुन, खाद्य सामग्री आदिः

भारत में वितरक/ स्टाकिस्ट का मुनाफा 4 प्रतिशत से 8 प्रतिशत तक होता है, जबकि खुदरा व्यापारी का मुनाफा 8 प्रतिशत से लेकर 14 प्रतिशत तक होता है। यह मुनाफा उत्पादक की कीमतों के आधार पर तय होता है। मुनाफे का प्रतिशत कंपनी की उत्पादन मात्रा, बाजार में साख, उत्पाद का प्रकार जैसे कई कारकों पर निर्भर करता है। इस प्रकार देखा जाए तो भारत में वितरण लागत 12 से 22 प्रतिशत के बीच ही रहती है।

अमेरिका और यूरोप में द सेफवेज एंड क्रोगर्स तथा टेस्कोस में इस श्रेणी के उत्पादों का अंतिम बिक्री मूल्य वस्तु की उत्पादन लागत से 40 प्रतिशत अधिक रखा जाता है। यह प्रतिशत उत्पाद के प्रकार, मात्रा, मांग, विशेषता जैसे कई कारकों के आधार पर तय होता है। इस प्रकार यहां वितरण लागत भारत की तुलना में दो गुना से तीन गुना अधिक है। विदेशी खुदरा स्टोर की ओर से प्रचारित ‘सेल’ कीमतों या आमंत्रण मूल्य के आधार पर हमें भ्रमित नहीं होना चाहिए। नऐ ग्र्राहकों को फांसने के ये हथकंडे होते हैं।



कपड़ा/परिधानः

भारतीय कपड़ा व्यापार में थोक/खुदरा का मुनाफा कुल मिलाकर मिल की कीमत से 35-40 प्रतिशत अधिक होता है। सिले-सिलाए वस्त्रों के मामले में ब्रांड के खुदरा बिक्री केन्द्रों में मुनाफा फैक्ट्री की कीमत के 30 प्रतिशत से शायद ही कभी अधिक होता है। आप इसकी तुलना जरा मैसी या मार्क एंड स्पेंसर से करके देखिए जहां बिक्री मूल्य उनके खरीद मूल्य से 2 गुना से लेकर 4.5 गुना तक अधिक होता है। कीमतों को बढ़ाकर वे ‘सेल’ के नाम पर 15-30 प्रतिशत तक की छूट देते हैं। यदि हम इनकी ‘सेल’ कीमतों की जांच करें तब भी उनका बिक्री मूल्य लागत मूल्य की अपेक्षा दो गुना होता है। भारत में खुदरा व्यापारी जो कीमत लेते हैं, उसकी तुलना में विदेशी खुदरा व्यापारियों का मूल्य-लागत अंतर 5 से 9 गुना अधिक होता है।

----------


## Bharatiya

सीधी बिक्री वाली दवाएं एवं संबंधित उत्पादः

एक व्यवसायिक इकाई के नाते भारत में दवा विक्रेता बेहतर ढंग से संगठित हैं, जबकि आपूर्ति का पक्ष बहुत ही बिखरा हुआ है। इस कारण से दवा विक्रेताओं को खुदरा बिक्री में अधिक मुनाफा होता है।

इस पर भी भारत में खुदरा दवा विक्रेता का मुनाफा 20 प्रतिशत ही है। इसमें यदि हम वितरक-स्टाकिस्ट का 10 प्रतिशत तथा सी एंड एफ एजेंट की लागत का 4 प्रतिशत जोड़ दें, तब भी कुल वितरण लागत फैक्ट्री मूल्य के 34 प्रतिशत तक ही पहुंचती है। इसकी तुलना अब आप अमेरिका की वैलग्रीन या सीवीएस फार्मेसी या यू.के. की ‘बूट’ से करके देखिए। यहां खुदरा मूल्य कम से कम 2 गुना से 3 गुना तक बढ़ाकर सेल लगाने की परंपरा है। इन बड़े खुदरा व्यवसाइयों के यहां मूल्य-लागत अंतर भारतीय विक्रेताओं की तुलना में 6 गुना तक होता है।



बर्तन एवं रसोई के समानः

भारत में इस श्रेणी के उत्पादों की वितरण लागत अपेक्षाकृत रूप से कम है। हमारे यहां प्रेशर कूकर और विभिन्न प्रकार के बर्तनों पर वितरक और खुदरा व्यवसायी दोनों का मुनाफा कुल मिलाकर 30 प्रतिशत से कम होता है। इसमें खुदरा विक्रेता का हिस्सा केवल 10 से 15 प्रतिशत तक ही होता है। इसी श्रेणी के उत्पादों के लिए अमेरिका में वालमार्ट, ब्लूमिंग डेल्स तथा सीअर्स जैसे खुदरा विक्रेताओं के यहां बिक्री मूल्य उनके कुल लागत से 100-200 प्रतिशत अधिक होता है। न्यूनतम स्तर पर ‘सेल’ के रूप में भी यहां वितरण लागत (उत्पादक को दिया गया मूल्य और अंतिम उपभोक्ता से ली गई कीमत के बीच का अंतर) भारत की तुलना में 5 गुना अधिक होती है।



भारतीय वितरण प्रणाली बेहतरः

इन आंकड़ों और तथ्यों से यह साबित हो जाता है कि भारत की वितरण प्रणाली, जो सैकड़ों वर्षों में यहां के माहौल के हिसाब से विकसित हुई है, आज विश्व की सर्वाधिक किफायती एवं कार्यकुशल प्रणालियों में से एक है। यह सच है कि हमारी मंडियों एवं बाजारों में अमेरिका, यूरोप और जापान के मॉल्स जैसी चमक-दमक बेशक न हो, लेकिन एक औसत भारतीय गृहिणी के लिए उनकी सेवाएं बेमिसाल हैं। इन्हीं के कारण कम आय के बावजूद यहां के लोग जरूरी वस्तुओं का उपभोग कर पा रहे हैं। खुदरा व्यापार में प्रस्तावित प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश से यह संतुलन गड़बड़ हो जाएगा, जिसकी परिणति दुखद होगी।

आपूर्ति श्रृंखला और पार्श्व प्रबंधन में निवेश की बातें वास्तव में वितरण लागत के मूल मुद्दे से धयान बंटाने की कोशिश भर हैं। सरकारी कमेटी को इस बात पर धयान देना चाहिए कि एक आम भारतीय के हित में क्या उपयोगी है। उद्योगों की पैरोकारी और विदेशी सरकारों के दबाव से हमारे नेताओं को विचलित नहीं होना चाहिए। हमारे बाजार अत्यंत सक्षम एवं कार्यकुशल हैं। उनका संचालन लाखों छोटे-छोटे व्यापारियों एवं दुकानदारों के हित में होता है, जिसका लाभ अंतिम उपभोक्ता को भी होता है। हमें पश्चिम के मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के जाल में फंसकर अपनी अच्छी-खासी व्यवस्था को कमजोर नहीं करना चाहिए।

----------


## Bharatiya

बेचारे उपभोक्ताः

कोई भी व्यक्ति जो व्यवसायिक तौर-तरीकों और नियमों को समझता है, उसे बाजार से जुड़ी बुनियादी बातें मालूम होती हैं। यदि कोई बाजार बहुत सीमित और संगठित है तो वहां उपभोक्ताओं के लिए चयन की गुंजाइश कम होगी और साथ ही खुदरा व्यापारी द्वारा लागत-मूल्य अंतर अधिक रखा जाएगा। इसके विपरीत, बाजार जितना विस्तृत और असंगठित होगा, उपभोक्ताओं को चयन की सुविधा उतनी ही अधिक होगी। लागत-मूल्य अंतर भी कम होगा क्योंकि व्यवसायिक प्रतियोगिता में टिके रहने के लिए दुकानदार के लिए जरूरी होगा कि वह उपभोक्ता से न्यूनतम मूल्य वसूल करे। जब बाजार में दैत्यकार मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल व्यवसायी कदम रखते हैं तो उनकी रणनीति होती है कि पहले प्रतियोगियों को बाजार से बाहर कर दिया जाए और फिर बाजार में अपना रूतबा बढ़ाया जाए। आइए दो उदाहरण देखते हैं- अमेरिका में खुदरा बाजार का आकार (खान-पान एवं वाहन क्षेत्र को छोड़कर) एक अनुमान के मुताबिक 2009 में 3 ट्रिलियन डालर था। इसमें से वालमार्ट का हिस्सा 300 बिलियन डालर था, जो कुल बाजार का दस प्रतिशत है। बाजार में अपने इस रुतबे का उपयोग आपूर्तिकर्ता की ओर से लागत कम करने तथा उपभोक्ता की ओर से बिक्री मूल्य को अधिकाधिक बढ़ाने में किया जाता है।

वालमार्ट की कोशिश होती है कि वह अन्य खुदरा विक्रेताओं से सस्ता माल उपलब्ध कराए, लेकिन इसका अंतिम लक्ष्य फिर भी अपने शेयरधारकों की आय को बढ़ाना ही होता है। जो लोग वालमार्ट और उसकी कार्यपद्धति के बारे में जानना चाहते हैं, उन्हें ठपसस फनपदद की लिखी पुस्तक ‘हाऊ वालमार्ट इज डेस्ट्राईंग अमेरिका एंड द वर्ल्ड’ जरूर पढ़नी चाहिए।

विकीपीडिया के अनुसार ब्रिटेन की टेस्को ने पिछले साल 61 अरब पाउंड (99 अरब डालर) की बिक्री दर्ज की जो यू.के. के किराना स्टोर मार्केट का 30 प्रतिशत हिस्सा है। खुदरा व्यवसाय की दुनिया में इस प्रकार का संगठित स्वरूप अप्रत्याशित है। इसके चलते आपूर्तिकर्ताओं और उपभोक्ताओं दोनों के ऊपर टेस्को का असाधारण प्रभाव स्थापित हो गया है। यू.के. में किराना सामान खरीदने वाले उपभोक्ता के लिए अपने आस-पास अधिकतम दो या तीन (टेस्को या सैन्सबरी या संभवतः एल्डी) विकल्प ही होते हैं। इसका मतलब यह हुआ कि सेल और डिस्कांउट के तमाम दावों के बावजूद कीमत हमेशा अधिक ही होती है। खरीददार के पाउंड पर खुदरा विक्रेता का प्रभाव बहुत अधिक होता है, वह हमेशा अपनी शर्तें उपभोक्ता पर थोपने की स्थिति में होता है। खुदरा स्टोर्स का प्रभाव उत्पादकों पर भी बहुत अधिक होता है। वे उत्पादकों को न्यूनतम मूल्य पर अपना सामान बेचने के लिए विवश कर देते हैं। इस प्रकार बाजार पर अपनी असाधारण पकड़ के दम पर वे उपभोक्ता और आपूतिकर्ता दोनों का शोषण करते हैं।

----------


## Bharatiya

भारतीय परिदृश्यः

अब आइए भारत का रुख करते हैं। आज हमारे पड़ोस में दर्जनों दुकानदार हैं जो हमें सामान बेचने के लिए एक-दूसरे से प्रतिस्पर्धा करते हैं। यह प्रतिस्पर्धा वास्तव में बहुत कड़ी होती है। परिणामस्वरूप कीमत-लागत अंतर अपने न्यूनतम स्तर पर होता है। हमारी बेहतरीन बाजार व्यवस्था में हजारों उत्पादक लाखों खुदरा दुकानदारों को सामान मुहैया कराते हैं, जो अंततः करोड़ों उपभोक्ताओं को अपनी सेवाएं प्रदान करते हैं। बाजार में किसी का रूतबा इतना बड़ा नहीं है कि वह कीमत-लागत अंतर में अतिरिक्त बढ़ोतरी कर सके। यह एक ऐसी स्थिति है जिसे लाखों छोटे-छोटे दुकानदारों ने अपनी ऊर्जा और उद्यमिता के बलबूते निर्मित किया है। यह सब नियोजित करने में सरकार की कोई भूमिका नहीं रही है।

यदि दैत्याकार मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल कंपनियों को भारत में घुसने की अनुमति दी गई तो जो बात पश्चिम में हो चुकी है, उसे यहां भी दोहराया जाएगा। इस पूरी प्रक्रिया के विस्तृत दस्तावेज उपलब्ध हैं। एक इलाके में बड़ी धूमधाम से विशालकाय रिटेल आउटलेट खोला जाएगा। आकर्षक स्कीमों और विकल्पों की बाढ़ सी आ जाएगी। कई जरूरी वस्तुओं की कीमत उनकी लागत से भी कम कर दी जाएगी, जो काफी लंबे समय तक चलती रहेगी। ये लुभावना परिदृश्य तब तक रहेगा जब तक प्रतियोगी लघु दुकानदार अपनी दुकान बंद नहीं कर देते। वालमार्ट ने इस प्रक्रिया में महारत हासिल कर ली है।

इन आकर्षक प्रस्तावों की ओर आकर्षित होकर स्टोर में उपभोक्ताओं की भीड़ लग जाएगी। छोटे दुकानदार धीरे-धीरे गायब होने लगेंगे क्योंकि वे बड़े स्टोर्स का कीमतों और प्रचार आदि के मामले में मुकाबला नहीं कर पाएंगे। दुनिया के सभी बाजारों में हर बार ऐसा ही हुआ है। छोटे-छोटे प्रतियोगी दुकानदारों के खत्म होने के साथ ही बड़े स्टोर्स का रूतबा इतना बढ़ जाता है कि वे माल बनाने वाले उत्पादकों और माल खरीदने वाले उपभोक्ताओं दोनों पर अपना शिकंजा कसना शुरू करते हैं। बाजार पर कब्जा होने के साथ ही वे धीरे-धीरे कीमत-लागत अंतर में बढ़ोतरी करना शुरू करते हैं, ताकि अपना मुनाफा अधिक से अधिक कर सकें।

ऊपर जो बातें बताई गई हैं, वो जगजाहिर हैं। इनकी सत्यता पर कोई विवाद नहीं है। यह घोर आश्चर्य का विषय है कि यह सब जानते हुए भी सरकार के मुख्य आर्थिक सलाहकार के नेतृत्व वाली कमेटी ने मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की सिफारिश की है। उनकी ओर से निवेश के लिए सुझाए गए कुछ मापदंड भी समझ से परे हैं। उदाहरण के लिए कमेटी ने सुझाया है कि प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की न्यूनतम राशि दस करोड़ डालर तय की जाये। यह ऐसा ही है, जैसे ओलंपिक स्तर के वेटलिफ्टर को क्वालीफाई करने के लिए 10 किलो वजन उठाने की शर्त रखी जाए। जिन वरिष्ठ लोगों ने इस मामले में अपना दिमाग लगाया है, उनका सम्मान करते हुए मैं यह कहना चाहूंगा कि सरकारी नीतियों का उद्देश्य एक वृहत्तार कालक्रम (वर्षों नहीं बल्कि दशकों में) के अंतर्गत अधिकतम भारतीय जनसंख्या का व्यापक हित सुनिश्चित करना होना चाहिए।



नीतियों की फनर्समीक्षा होः

पश्चिमी सरकारें भारतीय खुदरा क्षेत्र को अपने हित में खोलने के लिए भारी दबाव बना रही हैं। हमारे नीति निर्माताओं को चाहिए कि वे इस दबाव की परवाह न करें। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की छूट देने से भारतीय खुदरा क्षेत्र को भारी धक्का लगेगा। इसका बुरा प्रभाव उन करोड़ों परिवारों पर भी पड़ेगा, जो महंगाई के इस दौर में किसी तरह अपनी जिंदगी चला रहे हैं।

जब वर्ष 2008 में वैश्विक वित्तीय संकट पैदा हुआ, उस समय भारत पर इसका बहुत कम असर हुआ, क्योंकि हमारा बैंकिंग सेक्टर अंतरराष्ट्रीय जोखिम से रूबरू नहीं हुआ था। खुदरा व्यापार में भी यही स्थिति है। हमें यह सुनिश्चित करना चाहिए कि खुदरा व्यापार के दोषपूर्ण पश्चिमी ढांचे को भारत पर न थोपा जाए। अगर ऐसा हुआ तो भारतीय उत्पादक एवं उपभोक्ता एक लंबे समय तक दैत्याकार मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल कंपनियों के शिकंजे में फंसे रहने के लिए मजबूर हो जाएंगे।



भयावह बेरोजगारी को न्यौताः

मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की अनुमति देने से एक ओर जहां उत्पादन क्षेत्र में लाखों लोगों का रोजगार खत्म हो जाएगा तो वहीं खुदरा व्यापार के क्षेत्र में करोड़ों लोगों के रोजगार पर आंच आएगी। बड़ी संख्या में लोगों का रोजगार खत्म होने से देश में भयंकर स्थिति उत्पन्न हो जाएगी, जिसका प्रभाव लंबे समय तक बना रहेगा। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश का मुद्दा बहुत गंभीर है। इससे पूरी अर्थव्यवस्था का संतुलन बिगड़ जाएगा और देश में अराजकता फैल जाएगी। आपको यह सब बहुत नाटकीय लग रहा है? लेकिन दुर्भाग्य से यह बिल्कुल सच है।

----------


## Bharatiya

अमेरिका से सीख लें

लोग हमसे पूछ सकते हैं कि आखिर हम भारत में विशाल विदेशी खुदरा स्टोर्स के भविष्य के बारे में इतनी स्पष्टता के साथ कैसे भविष्यवाणी कर सकते हैं? इसका उत्तार बहुत साधारण है। हम हवा में भविष्यवाणी नहीं कर रहे। भारत में क्या होगा, यह जानने के लिए हमें केवल यह देखना होगा कि अन्य जगहों पर क्या हुआ था।

अमेरिका के विशाल खुदरा स्टोर्स के बारे में वहां के एक वरिष्ठ बुद्धिजीवी ने मुझे बताया, ‘‘बड़े खुदरा स्टोर्स को हमेशा एक चीज की तलाश रहती है और वह है सस्ते से सस्ते माल की आपूर्ति करने वाले, जो प्रायः समुद्र पार के दूसरे देशों में होते हैं। वालमार्ट, टारगेट और ऐसे ही दूसरे स्टोर्स में अन्य देशों का सस्ता सामान भरपूर मात्रा में मौजूद रहता है, लेकिन स्थानीय स्तर पर उत्पादित सामान वहां प्रायः न के बराबर होते हैं। हम अब ऐसी स्थिति में पहुंच रहे हैं जहां वालमार्ट को कम लागत वाले आपूर्तिकर्ता तो मिल रहे हैं, लेकिन उसके सामान को खरीदने के लिए यहां लोगों के पास पर्याप्त पैसे नहीं हैं, क्योंकि स्थानीय स्तर पर उनके लिए कोई काम नहीं है। बड़े-बड़े रिटेल स्टोर्स तो विकसित हो गए लेकिन उत्पादन का हमारा आधार बर्बाद हो गया।’’

1979 में अमेरिका में उत्पादन से जुड़ी नौकरियां अपने चरम उत्कर्ष पर थीं। उस समय यहां उत्पादन क्षेत्र में 1.95 करोड़ लोगों को नौकरी मिली थी। तब से नौकरियों का आंकड़ा लगातार घट रहा है। वर्ष 2000 में 1.73 करोड़, 2004 में 1.43 करोड़, 2009 में 1.27 करोड़ तथा 2011 में केवल 1.18 करोड़ नौकरियां रह गईं। इस प्रकार 32 वर्षों में 77 लाख नौकरियां खत्म हो गईं, जिसका तात्पर्य यह है कि अमेरिका में उत्पादन क्षेत्र में प्रतिवर्ष 2,40,000 या प्रति माह 20,000 नौकरियां खत्म होती गईं।

नौकरियों में इस अप्रत्याशित गिरावट के पीछे दो मुख्य कारण हैं। पहला तो यह कि समय के साथ उत्पादन से जुड़ी तकनीकें बेहतर होती गईं, जिसके चलते कम लोग ज्यादा उत्पादन करने में सक्षम हो गए। नौकरियों में गिरावट का दूसरा प्रमुख कारण बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियों का विकास है, जिन्होंने अपना मुनाफा बढ़ाने के लिए विदेशों से सस्ता सामान मंगाना शुरू किया। इस कारण विनिर्माण क्षेत्र में नौकरियां धीरे-धीरे घटती गईं। मई, 2011 में अमेरिका में बेरोजगारी 9.1 प्रतिशत के स्तर पर थी, जिसका तात्पर्य यह है कि वहां 1.39 करोड़ लोग बेरोजगार थे। अमेरिकी अर्थव्यवस्था में फिर से जान फूंकने के लिए ओबामा प्रशासन 2009 से अब तक 1.6 ट्रिलियन डालर का निवेश कर चुका है। इसके बावजूद बेरोजगारी के आंकड़े कम होने का नाम नहीं ले रहे। आने वाले दिनों में ऐसा होने की कोई संभावना भी नहीं दिख रही, क्योंकि बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियों ने अमेरिका के रोजगार ढांचे को ही विकृत कर दिया है।

हमारे लिए सबक बिल्कुल साफ है। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल में यदि प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की अनुमति दी गई तो इसका सीधा परिणाम यह होगा कि यहां की विनिर्माण गतिविधियां दूसरे देशों में स्थानांतरित हो जाएंगी, जहां उत्पादन लागत कम होगी। इससे विनिर्माण क्षेत्र में नौकरियां इस तेजी से खत्म होंगी कि उसका आज अंदाजा भी नहीं लगाया जा सकता।

----------


## Bharatiya

भारत में खुदरा व्यवसाय से जुड़े पेशेः

नौकरियों के मामले में भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था की स्थिति कोई अच्छी नहीं है। राष्ट्रीय नमूना सर्वेक्षण कार्यालय द्वारा 2009-2010 में रोजगारशुदा व बेरोजगार लोगों के हाल ही में किए गए सर्वेक्षण से यह बात फष्ट हुई है कि देश की कुल कार्य शक्ति में से आधे से अधिक (51 प्रतिशत) स्वरोजगार में लगे हुए हैं, 16 प्रतिशत नियमित वेतन वाले रोजगार में हैं, जबकि 33.5 प्रतिशत लोग दिहाड़ी मजदूरी कर अपनी आजीविका चलाते हैं।

पिछले दस वर्षों में नियमित वेतन वाले रोजगार, जो किसी अर्थव्यवस्था की नौकरियां पैदा करने की क्षमता दर्शाते हैं, उनमें प्रतिवर्ष 17.4 लाख नौकरियों की वृद्धि पायी गयी है। ऐसे में जबकि हमारी जनसंख्या डेढ़ करोड़ प्रति वर्ष की दर से बढ़ रही है, नौकरियों में विकास की यह दर नौकरी की आवश्यकता वाले लोगों की संख्या में वृद्धि से तालमेल बिठाने के लिए अपर्याप्त है।

सामाजिक स्थिरता बनाये रखने की दृष्टि से इस प्रकार भारत में रिटेल सेक्टर का विशेष महत्व है। रिटेल के क्षेत्र में रोजगार के अनुमान विविध प्रकार के हैं। भारत में कुल मिलाकर 1.3 करोड़ रिटेल अर्थात खुदरा दुकानें हैं। आधारभूत अधययन के क्षेत्र में ख्याति प्राप्त संस्था आईआरएस की 2011 की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार भारत में कुल 2.55 करोड़ लोग रिटेल सेवा में लगे हुए हैं। रिटेल क्षेत्र में रोजगार जो स्वप्रेरणा से जमीनी स्तर से होता है, कृषि के बाद देश का दूसरा सबसे बड़ा माधयम है। देश के कुल रोजगार में 11 प्रतिशत हिस्सा रिटेल क्षेत्र का है।



सामाजिक सुरक्षा का असंगठित स्वरूपः

वे लोग जो आर्थिक संरचना में एकदम हासिये पर हैं, वे रिटेल सेक्टर की मदद से किसी तरह अपनी आजीविका चला लेते हैं। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश हो जाने पर इन लोगों का आखिरी सहारा भी छीन जाएगा। अर्थव्यवस्था ऐसे लोगों को कोई वैकल्पिक रोजगार उपलब्ध कराने में अक्षम रहेगी, यह सभी अधययनों से साबित हो चुका है। रिटेल क्षेत्र में रोजगार के सुरक्षित ढांचे के अभाव में सामाजिक उथल-फथल की भयावहता का आसानी से अंदाजा लगाया जा सकता है।

सबसे बड़ी बिड़ंबना तो यह है कि सरकार इन सभी तथ्यों से भली-भांति परिचित है। 8 जून, 2009 को संसद की स्थायी समिति ने रिटेल क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश पर अपनी 90वीं रिपोर्ट राज्यसभा में प्रस्तुत की, जिसमें कहा गया है, ‘‘किराना वस्तुओं, फलों एवं सब्जियों के क्षेत्र में खुदरा व्यापार करने वाली विदेशी कंपनियों पर पूर्ण प्रतिबंध लगा दिया जाना चाहिए।’’ ये अलग बात है कि सरकार ने कमेटी की इस रिपोर्ट को धयान देने योग्य नहीं माना।

सरकार का कहना है कि वह समावेशी विकास को बढ़ावा देना चाहती है। मल्टी ब्रांड रिटेल के क्षेत्र में प्रस्तावित प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश एक ऐसा हथियार है जो विनिमार्ण व खुदरा दोनों क्षेत्रों में उत्पन्न होने वाले रोजगार के अवसरों को तबाह कर देगा। समावेशी विकास के विरुद्ध इससे बढ़कर कोई दूसरा कदम नहीं हो सकता है।

----------


## Bharatiya

कृषि उपज की कीमतों से जुड़ी भ्रांतियां

प्रायः यह तर्क दिया जाता है कि किसानों को उनकी उपज का जो मूल्य मिलता है और उपभोक्ताओं को जो मूल्य देना पड़ता है, उसके बीच भारी अन्तर होता है। इस अन्तर को बिचौलिए अपनी जेब में रख लेते हैं। यह भी कहा जा रहा है कि भारत में अपना स्टोर खोलने वाली बड़ी-बड़ी विदेशी रिटेल कंपनियां किसानों से सीधे माल खरीद कर उपभोक्ताओं को बेचा करेंगी और इस प्रकार बिचौलियों के खत्म हो जाने से किसानों को अच्छी कीमत मिलने लगेगी।

यहां यह नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां भी वास्तव में बिचौलियां ही हैं। किसी अन्य व्यापारी की तरह उनका मकसद भी मुनाफा कमाना है। उनके व्यापार का बड़ा सीधा सा फार्मूला है, कम से कम में खरीदो और अधिक से अधिक में बेचो। विभिन्न स्रोतों से सामान खरीदने की प्रक्रिया को वालमार्ट ने ईडीएलसी – एव्रीडे लो कास्ट, अर्थात प्रतिदिन न्यूनतम लागत का नाम दिया है। तर्क दिया जाता है कि बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां जो आपूर्ति मूल्य को कम करवाने में माहिर होती हैं, जब बाजार में किसानों से सीधे माल खरीदने के लिए उतरेंगी, तब वे प्रचालित कीमतों की अनदेखी करते हुए सहृदयता के साथ किसानों को ऊंची कीमत देंगी, क्योंकि उन्हें माल उपभोक्ताओं को सीधे ही बेचना है। यह तर्क बहुत ही लचर है जो कभी नहीं होने वाला है।

जो अन्य देशों में हुआ है और जो भारत में भी होगा, वह बिल्कुल अलग है। बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां किसानों के बाजार में प्रवेश करके खरीद के स्तर पर प्रतियोगियों को बाहर कर देंगी और धीरे-धीरे बाजार में एक बेहद ताकतवर स्थिति में आ जाएंगी। किसान बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियों के रहमोकरम पर होंगे। उन्हें अपना माल इन कंपनियों द्वारा तय की हुई न्यूनतम कीमत पर बेचना होगा। कीमतें निश्चित रूप से नीचे आएंगी, क्योंकि ईडीएलसी का यही मतलब होता है। इसका अर्थ यह नहीं है कि उपभोक्ताओं को कम कीमत पर सामान मिलेगा। इसका सीधा सा मतलब यह हुआ कि बड़ा बिचौलिया अपने स्टोर्स में कीमत-लागत के अधिकाधिक अंतर पर सामान बेचेगा, जो उसके व्यवसाय की मूल रणनीति होगी।

लंबे कालक्रम में किसानों के हित को सुरक्षित रखने का एकमात्र तरीका यह है कि बाजार में उनका सामान खरीदने के लिए बोली लगाने के लिए सभी समय एक से अधिक व्यापारी मौजूद रहें। अगर ऐसा रहा तो कीमतें यथोचित स्तर पर बनी रहेंगी। बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियों के आने से यह संतुलन निश्चित रूप से धवस्त हो जाएगा।

किसानों को अच्छी कीमत मिले, इसके लिए तीन चीजों का होना जरूरी है।

1. परिवहन का अच्छा बुनियादी ढांचा, खासतौर पर सड़कें।

2. शीघ्र नष्ट हो जाने वाली वस्तुओं के भंडारण की क्षमता, विशेष रूप से कोल्ड स्टोरेज इत्यादि।

3. बाजार के बारे में सही समय पर सही सूचनाओं का मिलना। भारत में मोबाइल फोन सेवा उपलब्ध कराने वाली कंपनियों ने इस पक्ष को मजबूत करने में महत्वपूर्ण भूमिका निभाई है। पहली दो बातों को बेहतर करने में रिटेल क्षेत्र में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश की कोई भूमिका नहीं है।

----------


## Bharatiya

लाजिस्टिक्स (संभार तंत्र) के बारे में भ्रांतियां

ऐसा माना जा रहा है कि विदेशी रिटेल कंपनियों के आने से आपूर्ति श्रृंखला से जुड़ा बुनियादी ढांचा बेहतर होगा और कृषि उत्पादों के परिवहन में होने वाली बर्बादी को कम किया जा सकेगा। लेकिन यहां लोग भूल जाते हैं कि बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां आधारभूत ढांचे में उतना ही निवेश करेंगी, जितना उनके व्यवसाय के लिए जरूरी है, न तो उससे ज्यादा और न उससे कम।

इससे कृषि उत्पादों की बर्बादी का मसला हल नहीं होगा, क्योंकि यह समस्या ढांचागत समस्याओं से जुड़ी है। सड़क और बिजली के रूप में भारत में दो मुख्य ढांचागत समस्याएं मौजूद हैं। सरकार ने राष्ट्रीय राजमार्गों की गुणवत्ताा सुधारने के लिए कदम उठाए हैं। लेकिन यह नहीं भूलना चाहिए कि भारत में लगभग तीस लाख किलोमीटर सड़के हैं, जिसमें राष्ट्रीय राजमार्गों का हिस्सा 2 प्रतिशत, राज्य के राजमार्गों का हिस्सा 4 प्रतिशत तथा जिले और गांवों की सड़कों का हिस्सा 94 प्रतिशत है। जिले और गांवों की सड़कें राज्य की विषय सूची में आती हैं और यही वह बिन्दु है जहां आपूर्ति श्रृंखला से जुड़ा बुनियादी ढांचा सबसे कमजोर है।

अब आइए बिजली क्षेत्र की बात करते हैं। कुल 1,74,000 मेगावाट की स्थापित क्षमता के साथ केन्द्रीय बिजली प्राधिकरण ने देश के अधिकतर हिस्सों में इस वित्ताीय वर्ष में कम से कम 10 प्रतिशत की कमी की भविष्यवाणी की है। व्यस्त समय में यह कमी और अधिक हो जाएगी। इसके चलते ग्रामीण इलाकों में प्रायः बिजली की कटौती होती है, जिसके परिणाम स्वरूप वहां शीतभंडार गृहों (कोल्डस्टोरेज) का परिचालन और रख-रखाव बहुत मुश्किल और खर्चीला हो जाता है।

बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियां सड़क और बिजली के मामले में कुछ भी करने की स्थिति में नहीं हैं। इस प्रकार आपूर्ति श्रृंखला से जुड़ी बुनियादी समस्याओं का समाधान ढूंढने और कृषि उत्पादों की बर्बादी रोकने की उनकी क्षमता बहुत ही सीमित रहेगी।

खाद्यान्न की सबसे बड़ी बर्बादी भारतीय खाद्य निगम के गोदामों में होती है। सूचना के अधिकार के तहत मांगी गई एक सूचना के जवाब में भारतीय खाद्य निगम ने स्वीकार किया है कि पिछले दशक में उसके गोदामों में 13 लाख टन अनाज बर्बाद हुआ है। रिटेल में प्रत्यक्ष विदेशी निवेश, जो खतरों से भरा हुआ रास्ता है, उस पर चलने की बजाए सरकार को चाहिए कि वह अपने गोदामों में हो रही अनाज की बर्बादी को रोकने के लिए आवश्यक कदम उठाए।



प्रतियोगिता से जुड़ी भ्रांतियां

यह तर्क दिया जाता है कि बड़े-बड़े भारतीय व्यापारिक घराने पहले से ही रिटेल व्यवसाय में हैं, इसलिए विदेशी रिटेल कंपनियों के आने से किसी प्रकार के और नुकसान की संभावना नहीं है। इस तर्क से ज्यादा भ्रामक और कुछ नहीं हो सकता। यह तर्क वे लोग देते हैं जो बड़ी विदेशी रिटेल कंपनियों की बेहिसाब ताकत को नहीं जानते हैं।

भारतीय व्यापारिक घरानों का घरेलू वस्तुओं के खुदरा व्यवसाय में उस समय आगमन हुआ, जब बिग बाजार ने 2001 में अपना पहला स्टोर खोला। पिछले एक दशक में इन घरानों का अनुभव कोई मजेदार नहीं रहा है। रिलायंस, आदित्य बिड़ला और स्पेन्सर जैसे समूहों ने रिटेल व्यवसाय में सैकड़ों करोड़ रुपयों का घाटा उठाया है। पिछले वर्षों में वे अपने कई स्टोर्स को बंद कर चुके हैं। अभी भी उन्हें एक उपयुक्त बिजनेस मॉडल की तलाश है। कुल मिलाकर उनकी ओर से हजारों करोड़ रुपयों का निवेश किया जा चुका है, लेकिन व्यवसाय के बिखरे स्वरूप के कारण बाजार पर उनका प्रभाव ज्यादा से ज्यादा ‘सामान्य’ कहा जा सकता है।

जब वालमार्ट, टेस्कोस और कारफूर किसी बाजार में प्रवेश करते हैं तो वे सबसे पहले स्थानीय प्रतियोगियों को बाहर करने का उपाय करते हैं। उनका व्यवसायिक मॉडल ही ऐसा है। उनके संसाधन असीमित हैं। उनका निवेश शुरूआत में इतना व्यापक होगा कि उससे उथल-फथल मच जाएगी। वे अपना सामान पूरी दुनिया से मंगाएंगे। बड़े भारतीय रिटेल व्यवसायियों ने ऐसा कुछ भी नहीं किया है, जिसकी तुलना हम विदेशी रिटेल कंपनियों से करें। सच कहें तो दोनों के बीच में कोई तुलना ही नहीं है।

बड़ी रिटेल कंपनियों के आने से हमारे पड़ोस की छोटी-मोटी किराना की सैकड़ों-हजारों दुकानें धीरे-धीरे बंद होने लगेंगी। बाजार का संतुलन पूरी तरह गड़बड़ा जाएगा। कई परिवार एवं कई समुदाय सड़क पर आ जाएंगे। यह कोई काल्पनिक परिदृश्य नहीं है, यह हर उस जगह हुआ है जहां-जहां ये कंपनियां गई हैं। यही कारण है कि न्यूयार्क जैसा बड़ा शहर भी वालमार्ट को बाहर रखने के लिए पूरा जोर लगा रहा है।

(लेखक आर.के. स्वामी ग्रुप ऑफ कंपनीज के सी.ई.ओ. हैं। अमेरिका की नार्थवेस्टर्न यूनिवर्सिटी में विजिटिंग फैकल्टी के रूप में भी आप कार्यरत हैं।)

----------


## devvrat

:Tiranga: 
*भारतवर्ष की ७० से ८०% प्रतिसत आबादी आज भी छोटे गाँवों, ढाणियों व टापरों में रहती है| इनमे से ५०% में तो अभी तक विधुत सुविधा पहुच तो गई है लेकिन इन्हें भी २४ घंटे में से २-४ घंटे मुश्किल से विधुत-आपूर्ति होती है| शेष ५०% यानि कुल आबादी के ३५से ४०% तक विधुत की पहुच भी नही है और इन्हें देने के लिए विधुत का प्रयाप्त उत्पाधन भी नही है ठीक यही हालत पीने के शुद्ध पानी व शिक्षा तथा स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं का है| ऐसे में ये लोग तो अभी तक शुद्ध रूप से देशी ही बने हुए है|* 
*बड़े कस्बा-टाईप गावो, कस्बो, नगरो महानगरो के लोगो में विदेशी वस्तुओ का उपयोग, "हालीवुड-बालीवुड का कलचर" शान बन चुका है|*
*यहाँ की सभी व्यवस्थाओं व लोगो से सामाजिक आचरण तक को टी.वी. चेनल,मल्टीप्लेक्स-सिनेमा, शापिग-माल नियंत्रित करते है|* 
*आप जैसो की आवाजे मुझे नक्कार-खाने में तूती समान लग रही है| मुझे इस तूती की कामयाबी पर विश्वास नही हो रहा है| कोई बड़ा धमाका करना होगा*:salut:

----------


## Bharatiya

> *भारतवर्ष की ७० से ८०% प्रतिसत आबादी आज भी छोटे गाँवों, ढाणियों व टापरों में रहती है| इनमे से ५०% में तो अभी तक विधुत सुविधा पहुच तो गई है लेकिन इन्हें भी २४ घंटे में से २-४ घंटे मुश्किल से विधुत-आपूर्ति होती है| शेष ५०% यानि कुल आबादी के ३५से ४०% तक विधुत की पहुच भी नही है और इन्हें देने के लिए विधुत का प्रयाप्त उत्पाधन भी नही है ठीक यही हालत पीने के शुद्ध पानी व शिक्षा तथा स्वास्थ्य सेवाओं का है| ऐसे में ये लोग तो अभी तक शुद्ध रूप से देशी ही बने हुए है|* 
> *बड़े कस्बा-टाईप गावो, कस्बो, नगरो महानगरो के लोगो में विदेशी वस्तुओ का उपयोग, "हालीवुड-बालीवुड का कलचर" शान बन चुका है|*
> *यहाँ की सभी व्यवस्थाओं व लोगो से सामाजिक आचरण तक को टी.वी. चेनल,मल्टीप्लेक्स-सिनेमा, शापिग-माल नियंत्रित करते है|* 
> *आप जैसो की आवाजे मुझे नक्कार-खाने में तूती समान लग रही है| मुझे इस तूती की कामयाबी पर विश्वास नही हो रहा है| कोई बड़ा धमाका करना होगा*:salut:



मित्र मैं आपको किसी प्रकार का दोष नहीं दूंगा सिर्फ स्वर्गीय  श्री राजीव दीक्षित की ये पंक्तियाँ दोहराना चाहूँगा
यधपि किसी भी व्यवस्था मे परिवर्तन करना कठिन कार्य है फिर भी परिवर्तन जब होता है तो फिर वह होकर ही रहता है । 

और मैंने आरम्भ में भी कहा है की आप सभी का सहयोग अपेक्षित रहेगा

----------


## devvrat

*यदि सोर व पवन-ऊर्जा(विधुत) उत्पाधन के लिए आधारभूत ढाचा ही सरकार द्वारा इस प्रकार विकसित किया जावे तो:-*

*केवल राजस्थान राज्य के ३.४२ लाख वर्ग की.मी.अथार्त ३४.२२ लाख हेक्टर में से १७ लाख हेक्टर से अधिक भूमि मैदानी,बारानी पठारी, रेगिस्थानी, अथवा कृषि योग्य है जिसमे नदी,नाले पहाड़,जंगल व गाव कस्बे व शहर इत्यादि नही है|  यदि सरकार चाहे तो इस भूमी पर प्रति हेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर्स कुल १७ लाख से अधिक लगाकर, उसे निरंतर उत्पन होने वाली विधुत को पहले से स्थापित विधुत सप्लाई के पिल्लर से ही तार तानते हुए नजदीक के पावर ग्रीड स्टेसन तक आसानी से पहुचा सकती है यदि इनसे उत्पन विधुत का ३०% अंश भी किसान की दिया जाए तो वे प्रतिहेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर के लिए २०*२० फीट जमीन आसानी से सरकार को उपलब्द करा देगे| यदि ऐसा ढाचा समस्त भारत में विकसित किया जाए तो वर्तमान हाइड्रोपावर (जो सर्वाधिक विधुत उपलब्द करता है) से भी अधिक उत्पाधन पवन विधुत का हो सकता है|*  
*सोर-ऊर्जा का भी उत्पादन इसी प्रकार कार्यालयों, बड़ी-बिल्डिंग्स, गो-डाउन्स, फ़ार्म-हाउसेज की छतो पर सोर पेनल लगा कर किया जा सकता है| इनके द्वारा उत्पाधित विधुत को भी इसीप्रकार से नजदीक के पावरग्रिड स्टेसन से जोड़ कर वहां से विधुत की आपूर्ती सर्विस लाईन से की जा सकती है|*
*इससे ऊर्जा मामलों में विदेशो पर निर्भरता घटेगी और अनावश्यक युरेनियम का आयात भी|*

----------


## Bharatiya

> *यदि सोर व पवन-ऊर्जा(विधुत) उत्पाधन के लिए आधारभूत ढाचा ही सरकार द्वारा इस प्रकार विकसित किया जावे तो:-*
> 
> *केवल राजस्थान राज्य के ३.४२ लाख वर्ग की.मी.अथार्त ३४.२२ लाख हेक्टर में से १७ लाख हेक्टर से अधिक भूमि मैदानी,बारानी पठारी, रेगिस्थानी, अथवा कृषि योग्य है जिसमे नदी,नाले पहाड़,जंगल व गाव कस्बे व शहर इत्यादि नही है|  यदि सरकार चाहे तो इस भूमी पर प्रति हेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर्स कुल १७ लाख से अधिक लगाकर, उसे निरंतर उत्पन होने वाली विधुत को पहले से स्थापित विधुत सप्लाई के पिल्लर से ही तार तानते हुए नजदीक के पावर ग्रीड स्टेसन तक आसानी से पहुचा सकती है यदि इनसे उत्पन विधुत का ३०% अंश भी किसान की दिया जाए तो वे प्रतिहेक्टर एक पवनचक्की पील्लर के लिए २०*२० फीट जमीन आसानी से सरकार को उपलब्द करा देगे| यदि ऐसा ढाचा समस्त भारत में विकसित किया जाए तो वर्तमान हाइड्रोपावर (जो सर्वाधिक विधुत उपलब्द करता है) से भी अधिक उत्पाधन पवन विधुत का हो सकता है|*  
> *सोर-ऊर्जा का भी उत्पादन इसी प्रकार कार्यालयों, बड़ी-बिल्डिंग्स, गो-डाउन्स, फ़ार्म-हाउसेज की छतो पर सोर पेनल लगा कर किया जा सकता है| इनके द्वारा उत्पाधित विधुत को भी इसीप्रकार से नजदीक के पावरग्रिड स्टेसन से जोड़ कर वहां से विधुत की आपूर्ती सर्विस लाईन से की जा सकती है|*
> *इससे ऊर्जा मामलों में विदेशो पर निर्भरता घटेगी और अनावश्यक युरेनियम का आयात भी|*




आपका विचार तो अच्छा है किन्तु पवन चक्की द्वारा बिजली बनाने की प्रकिर्या  ज्यादा महंगी है जिसका प्रति इकाई खर्चा लगभग मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार १०  रूपये से ज्यादा है

----------


## Bharatiya

कुछ अन्य स्वदेशी उत्पाद की सूचि 

शिशु आहार एवं दूध पावडर 

स्वदेशी---शहद, डाल पानी, उबले चावल, तजा फलों का रस, अमूल, इंडाना, सागर, तपन, मिल्क केअर 

विदेशी---नेस्ले, लेक्टोजन सेरेलेक, एल पी ऍफ़, मिल्क मेड, नेस्प्रे, ग्लेक्सो, फेरेक्स 

कुल्फी / आइसक्रीम 

स्वदेशी---घर की बनी कुल्फी, अमूल, वाडीलाल, दिनेश, हवमोर, गोकुल, दिनशा, जय , पेस्तोंजी 
विदेशी---वाल्स, क्वालिटी, डोलोप्स, बास्किन एंड रोबिनस, केडबरी.. अधिकतर आइसक्रीम में जनवरी की आंतो की परत होती है 

नमक
स्वदेशी---अंकुर , सूर्य, ताजा, तारा, निरमा, सेंधव नमक. 
विदेशी---अन्नपुर्णा , आशीर्वाद आटा, केप्टन कुक, हिंदुस्तान लीवर , किसान, पिल्सबरी आदि

----------


## Bharatiya

*बैंक* 


*स्वदेशी ---
इलाहाबाद बैंक, बैंक ऑफ़ बड़ोदा, बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया, बैंक ऑफ़ महाराष्ट्र, आई डी बी आई, केनरा बैंक, सेन्ट्रल बैंक, देना बैंक, कोर्पोरेशन बैंक, इंडियन बैंक, इंडियन ओवरसिस बैंक, पंजाब नेशनल बैंक, सिंडिकेट बैंक, युको बैंक, पंजाब एंड सिंध बैंक, यूनियन बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया, युनाइटेड बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया, विजया बैंक, आंध्र बैंक, स्टेट बैंक ऑफ़ इंडिया, कोटक महिंद्रा, एक्सिस बैंक, यस बैंक, इडुसलेंड बैंक, धनलक्ष्मी, बैंक, सारस्वत बैंक, फेडरल बैंक, आई एन जी वैश्य बैंक, करुर वैश्य बैंक, कर्नाटका बैंक , लक्ष्मी विलाश बैंक, स्टेट बैंक ऑफ़ बीकानेर एंड जयपुर, साउथ इंडियन बैंक, नैनीताल बैंक आदि 

*
*विदेशी
बैंक एचडीएफसी (HDFC), आई.सी.आई.सी.आई ( ICICI ), एबीएन एमरो, अबू धाबी बैंक, बीएनपी परिबास, सिटी बैंक, डच बैंक (Deutsche Bank), एच इस बी सी (HSBC), जे पि मोर्गन, स्टैंडर्ड चार्टर्ड बैंक, तयब बैंक, स्कोटिया बैंक, अमेरिकन एक्सप्रेस बैंक, एंटवर्प बैंक, अरब बंगलादेश, बैंक ऑफ़ अमेरिका, बहरीन कुवैत, टोक्यो मित्सुबिशी बैंक, बार्कले बैंक, चाइना ट्रस्ट, क्रुंग थाई बैंक, सोनाली बैंक, शिन्हन बैंक, ओमान इंटरनेशनल बैंक, स्टेट बैंक ऑफ़ मौरिशश, डी बैंक ऑफ़ न्युयोर्क, ऑस्ट्रेलियन बैंक, फोर्टिस बैंक, कोमन वेल्थ बैंक, रोयल बैंक ऑफ़ कनाडा, अमीरात बैंक, जर्मन बैंक,*

----------


## devvrat

> आपका विचार तो अच्छा है किन्तु पवन चक्की द्वारा बिजली बनाने की प्रकिर्या ज्यादा महंगी है जिसका प्रति इकाई खर्चा लगभग मेरी जानकारी के अनुसार १० रूपये से ज्यादा है


*आपने उपरोक्त बात बिना विचार किये ही पोस्ट कर दी है| जब एक बार पवन-चक्की लग जाती है तो उसके बाद जब भी एक गति से अधिक तेज  की हवा चलती तो विधुत बनना शुर हो जाती है इसमे एकबार इन्फ्रास्ट्रेक्च   तैयार हो जाने के बाद ना तो कोयला जलता है ना ही पानी बहाना पड़ता है और ना ही युरेनियम का जटिल-विस्फोट करना पड़ता है| केवल इनके मेंटेनेस का ही व्यय होता है मेंटेनेंस का व्यय तो हर प्रोजेक्ट पर ही होगा| जैसलमेर में इस तरह की सेकड़ो पवन-चक्किया विदेशी कम्पनी द्वारा लगाकर विधुत उत्पाधन कर विधुत की आपूर्ति राजस्थान सरकार को, की जा रही है| इसी ही कुच्छ पवन-चक्कियो राजस्थान के सीकर जिले में भी जीर्ण-माता मंदिर के रेतीले मैदानी क्षेत्र में भी लगाई गई है| क्या हमारे देश के वैज्ञानिक व इंजिनियर जो बैलेस्टिक मिशायले व राकेट बनाते है|
जर्मनी कम्पनियों के मुकाबले की ये पवन-चक्की पिल्लर नही बना सकते क्या? या हम विदेशी आयातित ऊर्जा-उत्पादों पर ही निर्भर रहना चाहते है?  *

----------


## vickky681

बढ़िया सूत्र है

----------


## Bharatiya

नमकीन / स्नेक्स / चिप्स
स्वदेशी --- बीकाजी, बिकानो, हल्दीराम, बालाजी,  हिपो , पार्ले, A1, गार्डन आदि   
विदेशी---अंकल चिप्स, पेप्सी, रफेल्स, होस्टेस, फन्मच, कुरकुरे, लेज आदि 

टमाटर सौस, चटनिया, फ्रूट जेम
स्वदेशी ---घर के बने हुए चटनिया, इंडाना, प्रिया, रसना, फ्रूट जाम, टिल्लूराम , मनोज, सिल, निलंस, रसना, कर्नल, पंतजलि 
विदेशी---नेस्ले, ब्रुक बोंड, किसान, हेंज, फिल्ड फ्रेश, मेगी सौस

----------


## Bharatiya

चोकलेट / दूध पावडर 
स्वदेशी ---गुड के साथ मूंगफली या बादाम लाभप्रद है, पार्ले, बेक्मंस, क्रिमिचा, शंगरीला, इंडाना, अमूल, रावलगाँव
विदेशी---अधिकतर चोकलेट में अर्सेलिक जहर मिला होता है केडबरी, बोर्नविटा , होर्लिक्स, न्यूट्रिन, विक्स,  मिल्किबर, इक्लेअर्स , मंच, पार्क, डेरिमिल्क, बोर्नविले, बिग बबल, एलपेनलिबें, सेंटरफ्रेश, फ्रूट फ्रेश, परफीती  आदि 

रेडीमेड खाना 
स्वदेशी ---घर का खाना, हाथो से बनाया हुआ, निरुला, हल्दीराम 
विदेशी---मेगी, हेंज, नौर , डोमिनोज, पिज्जा हट , फ्रिन्तो-ले, सब वे, के ऍफ़ सी

----------


## Bharatiya

पानी 

स्वदेशी ---घर का उबला हुआ पानी, बिसलेरी, हिमालय, रेल नीर, यस, गंगा आदि
विदेशी---एक्वाफिना, किनली, बिल्ले, पुरे लाइफ, एवियन, सेन पिल्ग्रिमो, पेरिअर आदि  


शक्तिवर्धक  
स्वदेशी ---च्यवनप्राश सबसे उत्तम ८०% तक , न्युत्रमुल, मल्तोवा, अमृत रसायन, बादाम पाक. आदि, डाबर/ बैद्यनाथ  चव्यनप्राश  
विदेशी---बूस्ट, पोलसन, बोर्नविटा, होर्लिक्स, प्रोतिनेक्स, स्प्राउट्स, कोमप्लैन 


इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स वस्तु
स्वदेशी ---ओनिडा, बी पी एल, विडियोकोन, अकाई ( आज कल नाम सुनने को नहीं मिलता ) , टी- सीरिज , सलोरा, वेस्टर्न, क्रोवन, टेक्सला, गोदरेज  उषा, ओरीअंट, खेतान, पी एस पी औ, बजाज, सिन्नी, शंकर, टी-सीरिज, 
विदेशी---सोनी, फिलिप्स, हुंदा , सेन्सुई, शार्प, एलजी, देवू , सेन्यो, नेशनल पेनासोनिक  केनवुड, थोमसन, सेमसंग, हिताची, तोशिबा, कोनिका, पयोनिअर, केल्विनेटर, वर्ल्फुल, इलेक्ट्रोलक्स   आई ऍफ़ बी, हायर   सिंगर, महाराजा, जी इ, रेलिमिक्स, केनस्टार, मृत, ब्रोउन, नेशनल, फिलिप्स

----------


## Bharatiya

पश्चिमी देशों में अविष्कार लूट को ध्यान में रख कर किये जाते हैं जबकि आयुर्वेद में जन कल्याण के लिए

तिब्बती चिकित्सक लगभग ३००० वर्ष पहले दिमाग की शल्य चिकित्सा (ओपरेशन) करते थे लेकिन गर्व की बात ये है की उनकी इस तकनीक को सिखने में भारतीयों ने मदद की थी तिब्बती विश्वविद्यालय के प्राचीन त्रिपटिक नाम के विश्व ग्रन्थ में यह जानकारी मिली है इस विश्व कोष के अनुसार भारतियों ने तिब्बती चिकित्सकों को मस्तिष्क की शल्य चिकित्सा करने की विद्या सिखाई इससे ये सिद्ध होता है की हम तकनीक और स्वास्थ्य के  क्षेत्र में कितने ज्ञानी थे

विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन (W.H.O.) की सन १९९७ की रिपोर्ट के अनुसार बाज़ार में बिक रही 84000   दवाइयों में से 72000 जी हाँ ७२००० दवाइयों पर तुरंत प्रतिबन्ध लगना चाहिए, लेकिन प्रतिबंद लगना तो दूर इन दवाइयों की संख्या दुगुनी से भी अधिक हो गयी है विश्व स्वास्थ्य संगठन की नवम्बर 2003 में आई एक अन्य  रिपोर्ट के अनुसार विश्व भर में नकली दवाइयों का कारोबार 22 अरब डोलर ( लगभग 1,50,0000 करोड़ रूपये ) प्रतिवर्ष का हो गया है भारत जैस देशो में मलेरिया, टी. बी., एडस जैसी बिमारियों की 25% दवाइयां नकली हैं ऐसी स्थिति में बाजारू दवाइयों पर भरोसा करने के स्थान पर अपनी परम्पराओं में निहित स्वास्थ्य विज्ञानं पर ध्यान दें और अपने डॉक्टर स्वयं बने , आपकी जानकारी के लिए आगे चलकर इस पर विस्तृत  प्रकाश डाला जायेगा

----------


## Bharatiya

*खड़े होकर भोजन करने से हानियाँ* 

जब हम किसी सुविधा के आदी (गुलाम) हो जाते है या जब कोई चीज प्रतिष्ठा का प्रश्न बना दी जाती है या जब कोई चीज घर घर में पहुँच जाती है, तब वह चाहे कितनी भी अवैज्ञानिक क्यों न हो कितने ही रोग पैदा कराने वाली क्यूँ न हो , हम अपने मानसिक विकारों (लत,दिखावा, भेड़चाल आदि) के कारण उसकी असलियत को जानना ही नहीं चाहते है और यदि कोई बता दे तो वही व्यक्ति को हम दक़ियानूसी मानते है और इन मानसिक विकारों के कारण हमारे दिमाग मे सेकड़ों तर्क उठने लगते है, हमारी हर परम्पराओं मे वैज्ञानिकता थी हम भारतियों ने जड़ विज्ञान की अपेक्षा चेतन्य विज्ञान पर अधिक बल दिया और चेतन्य के आगे जड़ कही नहीं टिकता आज के युवा कब समझेंगे ?

खड़े होकर भोजन करने से हानियाँ : ( Buffet System's disadvantage )

- खड़े होकर भोजन करने से निचले अंगों में वात रोग (कब्ज, गैस, घुटनों का दर्द, कमर दर्द आदि) बढ़ते है, और कब्ज बीमारियों का बादशाह है ।

- खड़े होकर भोजन करने से यौन रोगो की संभावना प्रबल होती है, जिसमे नपुंसकता, किडनी की बीमारियाँ, पथरी रोग

- पैरो में जूते चप्पल होने से पैर गरम रहते है जबकि आयुर्वेद के अनुसार भोजन करते समय पैर ठंडे रहने चाहिए, इसलिए हमारे देश में भोजन करने से पहले हाथ के साथ पैर धोने की परंपरा है !

- बार बार कतार मे लगने से बचने के लिए थाली को अधिक भर लिया जाता है जिससे जूठन अधिक छोडी जाती है, और अन्न देवता का अपमान है, खड़े होकर भोजन करने की आदत असुरो की है भारतीयों की नहीं ।

- जिस पात्र मे परोसा जाता है, वह सदैव पवित्र होना चाहिए, लेकिन इस परंपरा में झूठे हाथो के लगने से ये पात्र अपवित्र हो जाते है
(जूठे के लिए अँग्रेजी शब्दकोश मे कोई शब्द ही नहीं है,
क्योंकि वहाँ जूठे की अवधारणा ही नहीं है और शायद भारत के अतिरिक्त पुरे विश्व में ना हो )

- पंगत मे भोजन कराने से उस व्यक्ति की शान होती है, वह व्यक्ति गुणी होता है

- विवाह समारोह आदि मे मेहमानो को खड़े होकर भोजन करने से मेहमान का अपमान होता है ।

----------


## Bharatiya

आयुर्वेद के बारे में अगर ये कहा जाये तो लोई अतिश्योक्ति नहीं होगी  की आयुर्वेद चिकित्सा विज्ञानं नहीं स्वस्थ जीवन जीने का विज्ञानं है क्योंकि इसमें केवल चिकित्सा ही नहीं अपितु ये भी विस्तार से वर्णन किया गया है की किस अवस्था और मौसम में क्या खाया पिया जाये

----------


## Bharatiya

> बढ़िया सूत्र है


सूत्र भ्रमण और उत्साहवर्धन के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

मित्रों कोई प्रतिक्रिया  भी तो दें उत्साहवर्धन नहीं तो आलोचना ही सही

----------


## Bharatiya

पेप्सी बोली कोका कोला ! भारत का इन्सान है भोला ।


विदेश से मैं आयी हूँ, साथ मौत को लायी हूँ ।


लहर नहीं ज़हर हूँ मैं, गुर्दों पर बढ़ता कहर हूँ मैं ।


मेरी पी.एच. दो पॉइन्ट सात, मुझ में गिर कर गल जायें दाँत ।


जिंक आर्सेनिक लेड हूँ मैं, काटे आँतों को, वो ब्लेड हूँ मैं ।


मुझसे बढ़ती एसिडिटी, फिर क्यों पीते भैया-दीदी ?


ऐसी मेरी कहानी है, मुझसे अच्छा तो पानी है ।


दूध दवा है, दूध दुआ है, मैं जहरीला पानी हूँ ।


हाँ दूध मुझसे सस्ता है, फिर पीकर मुझको, क्यों मरता है ?


540 करोड़ कमाती हूँ, विदेश में ले जाती हूँ ।


शिव ने भी न जहर उतारा, कभी अपने कण्ठ के नीचे ।


तुम मूर्ख नादान हो यारो ! पड़े हुए हो मेरे पीछे ।


देखो इन्सां लालच में अंधा, बना लिया है मुझको धंधा ।


मैं पहुँची हूँ आज वहाँ पर, पीने का नहीं पानी जहाँ पर ।


छोड़ो नकल अब अकल से जीयो, जो कुछ पीना संभल के पीयो ।


इतना रखना अब तुम ध्यान, घर आयें जब मेहमान ।


इतनी तो रस्म निभाना, उनको भी कुछ कस्म दिलाना ।


दूध जूस गाजर रस पीना, डाल कर छाछ में जीरा पुदीना ।


अनानास आम का अमृत, बेदाना बेलफल का शरबत ।

----------


## yogiraj_1984

*बहुत खूब भाई ++++++++++

जय हिंद * 


> पेप्सी बोली कोका कोला ! भारत का इन्सान है भोला ।
> 
> 
> विदेश से मैं आयी हूँ, साथ मौत को लायी हूँ ।
> 
> 
> लहर नहीं ज़हर हूँ मैं, गुर्दों पर बढ़ता कहर हूँ मैं ।
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## Bharatiya

> *बहुत खूब भाई ++++++++++
> 
> जय हिंद *


धन्यवाद 

जय हिंद जय भारत

----------


## Bharatiya

*मोबाइल फ़ोन / सेवाए  

स्वदेशी---मेक्स, ओनिडा, माइक्रोमेक्स, उषा-लक्सस, अजंता, ओर्पट, आइडिया, एअरटेल, रिलाइंस, टाटा इंडिकोम, एमटीएनएल, लूप, कार्बन, लावा, लेमन, भारती बीटल  
विदेशी ---नोकिया, फ्लाई, मोटोरोला, एचटीसी, सोनी एरिक्सन, एसर, वर्जिन, वोडाफोन, एम टी एस , एल जी,  सेमसंग, हायर,  डॉकोमो आदि*

----------


## Bharatiya

*खाद्य तेल*
*स्वदेशी---*सरसों का तेल , कच्ची घानी का तेल, 
*विदेशी---*डालडा ब्रांड, आई टी सी ब्रांड, हिंदुस्तान यूनिलीवर ब्रांड, फिल्ड फ्रेश

----------


## Bharatiya

*कंप्यूटर*
*
स्वदेशी---*एच सी एल, विप्रो  
*विदेशी---*तोशिबा, एसर, एच पी, डेल, लिनोवो, सेमसंग, सोनी, आई. बी. एम. कोम्पेक आदि

----------


## Bharatiya

लिफ्ट 
विदेशी ---Otis, Kone, Schindler, Thyssen Krupp, Mitsubishi

स्वदेशी---Johnson, Citi, Techno, Kamdhenu

----------


## badboy123455

अच्छा सूत्र हे .........

----------


## lover0071

good bhai :Tiranga: :salut:

----------


## Bharatiya

सूत्र भ्रमण करने का धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

*देखिये राजीव जी मेगी नुडल्स पर*

----------


## guruji

नीम नामक टुथ्पेस्ट विदेशी कम्पनी हेन्कल का उत्पाद है।

----------


## guruji

सनसिल्क शैम्पू विदेशी कम्पनी यूनीलीवर का उत्पाद है।

----------


## guruji

रूह अफ़्ज़ा की बिक्री से 2% धन धर्म परिवर्तन जैसे कार्यों में जाता है।

----------


## guruji

इस सूत्र में मैंने देखा कि एक स्थान पर वितरण लागत की बात हो रही थी।
यह सही है कि वितरण लागत होती है और उससे उत्पाद का मूल्य बढ़ता है।
लेकिन इस वितरण लागत से कितने भारतियों को रोजगार मिलता है? कितने मजदूर और छोटे दुकानदार अपना पेट पाल रहे हैं इस से !
विदेशी कम्पनी के आने से सब यंत्रीकृत हो जाएगा। मजदूर की जगह मशीन काम करेगी, ईंधन का प्रयोग बढ़ेगा, प्रदूषण बढ़ेगा। विदेशी कम्पनी का मुनाफ़ा बढ़ेगा, भारतीय का पेट कटेगा।

----------


## Teach Guru

बिलकुल सही कहा गुरूजी ---------------- स्वदेशी अपनाओ देश बचाओ

----------


## Bharatiya

सूत्र भ्रमण करने और त्रुटी सुधार के लिए धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

> ...............................................


आपका भी स्वागत है मित्र, मैंने सभी से सहयोग की अपेक्षा की है

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

> ...............................................


पूरे देश में कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स यानी शीतल पेय का इस्तेमाल भले ही पीने के लिए होता हो, धान का कटोरा कहे जाने वाले छत्तीसगढ़ के किसान पेप्सी और कोका कोला जैसे कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स का इस्तेमाल कीटनाशक के बतौर कर रहे हैं.

वे कहते हैं कि यह किसी कीटनाशक जैसा प्रभावशाली तो है ही, साथ ही ये बहुत सस्ता भी है.

कृषि वैज्ञानिकों का मानना है कि शीतल पेय का ऐसा उपयोग किया जा सकता है और हो सकता है कि यह प्रभावी भी हो.

लेकिन कोका कोला कंपनी ने अपने शीतल पेय के इस तरह के उपयोग का खंडन करते हुए कहा है कि शीतल पेय में ऐसा कुछ है ही नहीं जिससे इसका उपयोग कीटनाशक के रुप में किया जा सके.

जगह पेप्सी और कोका कोला का इस्तेमाल किया.

उनका दावा है कि जिन कीड़ों पर किसी भी कीटनाशक का कोई असर नहीं होता, वैसे कीड़े भी इन शीतल पेय के इस्तेमाल से मर गए.


किसान
किसानों का कहना है कि यह कीटनाशकों की तुलना में बहुत सस्ता है

लगभग दस गुना महंगे कीटनाशक की तुलना में कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स का इस्तेमाल किसानों के बीच इतना लोकप्रिय हो रहा है कि गांव-गांव में पान और चाय बेचने की दुकान तक में ये कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स बिक रहे हैं.

हालांकि वे पहले भी बिकते थे लेकिन अब बहुत छोटी जगहों में भी ये उपलब्ध हैं.

राजनांदगांव जिले के भैंसरा गांव के किशन धान की फसल में लगे कीड़ों को मारने के लिए पिछले दो सालों से पेप्सी का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं.

पेप्सी की बोतल दिखाए जाने पर वो कहते हैं- "इसी के कारण तो फसल बची, नहीं तो बदरा-चितरी की मार से तो धान की फसल चौपट ही हो गई थी."
*
सस्ती दवा*

एक किसान के बरामदे में ताश खेलने में मशगूल किशन के दर्जन भर साथियों के लिए भी ये बात नई नहीं है. इस वर्ष धान की फसल में जब महू का हमला हुआ तो नरेश कुमार रजक, महेंद्र कुमार ओटी, रामचंद मंडावी, हेमलाल सिन्हा, देवीदास निर्मलकर जैसे कई किसानों ने भी पेप्सी और कोका कोला का छिड़काव किया.


किशन कतलाम
किसान किशन कतलाम को भी आशंका है कि किसानों द्वारा कीटनाशक की जगह पेप्सी व कोका कोला के इस्तेमाल की ख़बर जैसे ही कहीं प्रचारित-प्रसारित होगी, इसकी क़ीमत भी बढ़ जाएगी

भैंसरा पंचायत के सरपंच बुधराम वर्मा और उनके भाई प्रहलाद वर्मा ने भी धान की फसल में शीतल पेय का इस्तेमाल किया.

इससे पहले धान में लगने वाले तनाछेदक, महू और चितरी जैसी बीमारियों से फसल को बचाने के लिए गांव के लोग फ़ोरेट, मेटासीड, डेमोक्रॉन, फ़रसा जैसे कीटनाशकों का इस्तेमाल करते थे. लेकिन अब तो ज़्यादातर लोगों की ज़ुबान पर केवल पेप्सी और कोका कोला का नाम है.

किसान बताते हैं कि फ़ोरेट के एक पैकेट की क़ीमत 50 रुपए के आसपास पड़ती है, जिसे यूरिया जैसे रासायनिक खाद में मिला कर छिड़कना पड़ता था. इसमें प्रति एकड़ 70 रुपए की लागत आती थी. लेकिन 5 रुपए में मिलने वाली कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स की दो छोटी बोतलें एक एकड़ के लिए पर्याप्त है.

हालांकि इस इलाके में पेप्सी की छोटी बोतल 5 के बजाय 6 रुपए में मिलती है, लेकिन किसान ख़ुश हैं कि कीटनाशक की जगह पेप्सी के इस्तेमाल से उनकी फसल तो बच ही रही है, प्रति एकड़ 55-60 रुपए की बचत भी हो रही है.

किसानों के अनुसार कोका कोला की 200-250 मिली लीटर की बोतल को एक बाल्टी पानी में डाल दिया जाता है, उसके बाद उस पानी का छिड़काव फसल पर किया जाता है.

युवा किसान धीरेंद्र ने बताया कि सबसे पहले उन्हें यह जानकारी धमतरी जिले के एक किसान ने दी, जहां पहले से ही फसलों में कीटनाशक की जगह कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स का इस्तेमाल हो रहा है. धीरेंद्र कहते हैं, "इससे सस्ता तो कुछ भी नहीं हो सकता. फसल में लगे कीड़े तो मर ही रहे हैं, धान के खेत में आ गयी मछलियां भी इससे मर जाती हैं."

*कई जगह*

कुछ समय पहले ग्राम पंचायत में नियमित रुप से लगने वाले ग्रामीण सचिवालय में जब कुछ किसानों ने धान की फसल में लगने वाले कीड़ों से निपटने के लिए कृषि विभाग के एक अधिकारी से जानकारी चाही तो पहली बार यह रहस्य खुला कि इसका उपयोग कई गाँवों में हो रहा है.

स्वयं ग्राम सेवक ने भी धान की फसलों में लगे कीड़ों को मारने के लिए पेप्सी और कोका कोला के इस्तेमाल की सलाह किसानों को दी.

राज्य के दुर्ग और धमतरी के इलाके में पहले ही से कीटनाशक की जगह पेप्सी और कोका कोला का इस्तेमाल किसान कर रहे हैं.

धमतरी में तो कुछ किसान शराब का भी छिड़काव फसलों पर करते रहे हैं. लेकिन इस इलाके में भी अब पेप्सी और कोका कोला की तूती बोल रही है.

हालांकि किसान नहीं चाहते कि इस बात का प्रचार प्रसार हो. उनको डर लगता है कि यदि इसका प्रचार हो गया तो कहीं शीतल पेय बनाने वाली कंपनियाँ इस पर रोक न लगा दे या कहीं इसकी क़ीमत न बढ़ा दें.

ज़ाहिर है, किसान महंगे कीटनाशक की जगह सस्ते कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स के इस्तेमाल का अवसर खोना नहीं चाहते.

----------


## THE UNDERTAKER

वैज्ञानिकों की राय

खाद्य, कृषि एवं व्यापार नीति के विशेषज्ञ देवेन्दर शर्मा की राय है कि पेप्सी और कोक जैसे सॉफ्ट ड्रिंक्स वस्तुतः मीठे सीरप हैं. किसान इनका इस्तेमाल इसलिए कर रहे हैं क्योंकि यह मीठा तरल पदार्थ पौधों की तरफ़ लाल चीटियों को आकर्षित करता है और ये चीटियां कीड़ों के लार्वा को अपना आहार बना लेती हैं.

 इन पेय पदार्थ में फिनॉल होता है, जिसमें कीटाणु प्रतिरोधक क्षमता होती है. हालांकि फसलों में पाए जाने वाले कीट पर फिनॉल के असर को लेकर कोई ख़ास अध्ययन नहीं हुआ है लेकिन किसानों द्वारा इसका उपयोग फिनॉल की कीटनाशक क्षमता को दर्शाता है

कृषि वैज्ञानिक देवेंदर शर्मा

उनका कहना है, "किसान पहले भी पारंपरिक रुप से फसलों में लगने वाले कीटों को मारने के लिए गुड़ के घोल का इस्तेमाल करते रहे हैं. पेप्सी और कोला का इस्तेमाल भी इसी रुप में हो रहा है. कपास में लगने वाले बॉलवर्म कीट को भी यह कोला नियंत्रित कर सकता है."

देवेन्दर कहते हैं- "इन पेय पदार्थ में फिनॉल होता है, जिसमें कीटाणु प्रतिरोधक क्षमता होती है. हालांकि फसलों में पाए जाने वाले कीट पर फिनॉल के असर को लेकर कोई ख़ास अध्ययन नहीं हुआ है लेकिन किसानों द्वारा इसका उपयोग फिनॉल की कीटनाशक क्षमता को दर्शाता है."


 कोका कोला या पेप्सी कीटनाशक नहीं हैं और इनके छिड़काव से केवल पौधे की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ जाती है और उनका विकास होने लग जाता है

कृषि वैज्ञानिक संकेत ठाकुर

रायपुर स्थित इंदिरा गांधी कृषि विश्वविद्यालय की कार्य समिति के सदस्य और कृषि वैज्ञानिक डॉ. संकेत ठाकुर का मानना है कि धमतरी जिले में पहले से ही किसान तरह-तरह के प्रयोग करते रहे हैं और ऐसे में उनके द्वारा कोका कोला या पेप्सी का इस्तेमाल कोई अचरज का विषय नहीं है.

वे कहते हैं, "कोका कोला या पेप्सी कीटनाशक नहीं हैं और इनके छिड़काव से केवल पौधे की प्रतिरोधक क्षमता बढ़ जाती है और उनका विकास होने लग जाता है."

डॉ. संकेत के अनुसार - "पौधों को जब सीधे तौर पर कार्बोहाइड्रेड और शुगर मिलेंगे तो उनका विकास होना तय है. साथ ही बादल छटने से भी कीड़ों का प्रकोप कम हो जाता है. लेकिन पूरे मामले को समझने के लिए विस्तृत प्रयोग की ज़रुरत है."

----------


## Bharatiya

बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियों का मकडजाल--लेखक राजीव दीक्षित स्वदेशी के प्रखर प्रवेक्ता

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya

भारत  में  सिगरेट  और  कई  उत्पाद   बनाने  वाली  एक  कम्पनी  है  ITC , INDIAN  TOBBOCO COMPANY . इसके  शेयरधारक  50%  विदेशी  लोग  हैं  . ये  कम्पनी  साल  में  90,00,00,00,000( नब्बे  अरब )  सिगरेट  बनती  है  ये  कम्पनी  भारत  में  हर  500 सिगरेट  बनाना  के   लिए  1 पेड़  कटती  है  , इस  प्रकार  ये   14,00,00,00,000 (चौदह  सौ  करोड़)  पेड़  हर  साल  कटती  है   . इस  कंपनी  ने  इसके   लिए  फारेस्ट  एक्ट  के  अंतर्गत  लाइसेंस  लिया  हुआ  है  हमें  भारत   के  पर्यावरण  के  लिए  और  अपने  देश  के  स्वस्थ   भविष्य  के  इस  कंपनी  और   इसके  उत्पादों  का  बहिष्कार  करना  चाहिए  आपका  क्या  विचार  है  
 शेयरहोल्डर की जानकारी के लिए क्लीक करें

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Amigo_nl

ज्ञानवर्धक और उम्दा सूत्र के लिए सूत्रधार को बधाई और सप्रेम रेपो

----------


## Alexander the great

उत्तम सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद.

----------


## Teach Guru

*बहुत बढिया जानकारी वर्धक सूत्र , लगे रहो मित्र ......*

----------


## badboy123455

, लगे रहो मित्र ......

----------


## Bharatiya

मित्रों सूत्र भ्रमण करने के लिए आपका बहुत बहुत धन्यवाद, तथा निवेदन है यदि आपके पास भी कुछ सामग्री हो तो सहयोग करें

----------


## anoop_address

वाह  अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आप के द्वारा दी जा रही है मित्र लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बधाई

----------


## anoop_address

ये बिलकुल सही बात है की भारत में विदेशी कंपनिया अपने फायेदे के लिए भोले भाले लोगों को बेवकूफ बनती है तथा इसका फायदा भी उठाती हैं इस की जान कारी तो मुझे थी किन्तु इतनी विस्तृत जानकारी आप के सूत्र पे आकर ही पता चली

----------


## rajkumar09

ये बिलकुल सही बात है की भारत में विदेशी कंपनिया अपने फायेदे के लिए भोले भाले लोगों को बेवकूफ बनती है तथा इसका फायदा भी उठाती हैं इस की जान कारी तो मुझे थी किन्तु इतनी विस्तृत जानकारी आप के सूत्र पे आकर ही पता चली

----------


## Bharatiya

> वाह  अत्यंत महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आप के द्वारा दी जा रही है मित्र लाजवाब सूत्र के लिए बधाई





> ये बिलकुल सही बात है की भारत में विदेशी कंपनिया अपने फायेदे के लिए भोले भाले लोगों को बेवकूफ बनती है तथा इसका फायदा भी उठाती हैं इस की जान कारी तो मुझे थी किन्तु इतनी विस्तृत जानकारी आप के सूत्र पे आकर ही पता चली


 सूत्र पर आने और प्रतिक्रिया देने का धन्यवाद, आगे भी आपके साथ जानकारियां बाटता रहूँगा आप भी सहयोग करें

----------


## Bharatiya

*
भारत में विदेशी कंपनियों की लूट कैसे होती है और भारत सर्कार आज़ादी के बाद से आज तक सबसे बड़ा झूठ जो बोलती आई है इसका विवरण आपको इस विडियो में मिलेगा*

----------


## Bharatiya

*‎"Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है। चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो।*
गब्बर की यही चीख भरी आवाज़ मेरे ज़हन में आई जब आज दोपहर आया एक एस एम एस पढ़ा मैंने, जो मेरे एक सहयोगी द्वारा भेजा गया था। SMS का संदेश था कि "Lays चिप्स के पैकेट में जो E631 लिखा है वह दर असल सूअर की चर्बी है। चाहो तो गूगल पर देख लो। " कमाल है ! शायद ही कोई भारतीय परिवार चिप्स आदि से बच पाया होगा!! मुझे तत्काल कुछ वर्षों पहले का वह समय या...द आने लगा जब MSG का पता चलने पर मैं हर स्टोर पर किसी खाद्य पदार्थ के पैकेट पर नज़रें गड़ा कर यह देखने लगा जाता था कि इसमे कहीं MSG तो नहीं। यह देख वहां का स्टाफ व्यंग्य भरी नज़रें लिए बताता था कि ये सस्ता है सर, ज़्यादा महंगा नहीं है! मै जब कहता कि कीमत नहीं देख रहा हूँ तो उनकी जिज्ञासा बढ़ती तब बताता कि यह क्या होता है। आजकल तो बड़े बड़े अक्षरों में खास तौर पर लिखा रहता है कि No MSG ऐसा ही कुछ वाकया ब्रुक बोंड की चाय-पत्ती के साथ हुआ था जिस पर पोस्ट लिखी थी मैंने कि किस तरह इतनी बड़ी कम्पनी लोगों को सरासर बेवकूफ बना रही है। बात हो रही E631 की। मैं दन्न से बाज़ार गया और Lays के पैकेट देखे कुछ नहीं दिखा। लेकिन मुझे याद आने लग पड़ा था कि इस तरह के कोड देखें हैं मैंने कुछ दिन पहले। शहर के दूसरे कोने वाल़े एक सुपर बाज़ार में भी कुछ नहीं दिखा तो स्टोर वालों से इस बारे में बात करने पर ज्ञात हुआ कि कुछ सप्ताह पहले आयातित चिप्स और बिस्किट लाए गए थे जो अब ख़त्म हो चुके। तब तक एक जिज्ञासु कर्मचारी कहीं से दो ऐसे पैकेट ले आया जिन्हें चूहों द्वारा कुतरे जाने पर अलग रख दिया गया था। उन में इस तरह के कोड थे जिस में वाकई 631 लिखा हुआ है अब मैंने गूगल की शरण ली तो पता चला कि कुछ अरसे पहले यह हंगामा पाकिस्तान में हुआ था जिस पर ढेरों आरोप और सफाइयां दस्तावेजों सहित मौजूद हैं । हैरत की बात यह दिखी कि इस पदार्थ को कई देशों में प्रतिबंधित किया गया है किन्तु अपने देश में धड़ल्ले से उपयोग हो रहा। मूल तौर पर यह पदार्थ सूअर और मछली की चर्बी से प्राप्त होता है और ज्यादातर नूडल्स, चिप्स में स्वाद बढाने के लिए किया जाता है। रसायन शास्त्र में इसे Disodium Inosinate कहा जाता है जिसका सूत्र है C10H11N4Na2O8P1 होता यह है कि अधिकतर (ठंडे) पश्चिमी देशों में सूअर का मांस बहुत पसंद किया जाता है। वहाँ तो बाकायदा इसके लिए हजारों की तादाद में सूअर फार्म हैं। सूअर ही ऐसा प्राणी है जिसमे सभी जानवरों से अधिक चर्बी होती है। दिक्कत यह है कि चर्बी से बचते हैं लोग। तो फिर इस बेकार चर्बी का क्या किया जाए? पहले तो इसे जला दिया जाता था लेकिन फिर दिमाग दौड़ा कर इसका उपयोग साबुन वगैरह में किया गया और यह हिट रहा। फिर तो इसका व्यापारिक जाल बन गया और तरह तरह के उपयोग होने लगे। नाम दिया गया 'पिग फैट' 1857 का वर्ष तो याद होगा आपको? उस समयकाल में बंदूकों की गोलियां पश्चिमी देशों से भारतीय उपमहाद्वीप में समुद्री राह से भेजी जाती थीं और उस महीनों लम्बे सफ़र में समुद्री आबोहवा से गोलियां खराब हो जाती थीं। तब उन पर सूअर चर्बी की परत चढ़ा कर भेजा जाने लगा। लेकिन गोलियां भरने के पहले उस परत को दांतों से काट कर अलग किया जाना होता था। यह तथ्य सामने आते ही जो क्रोध फैला उसकी परिणिति 1857 की क्रांति में हुई बताई जाती है। इससे परेशान हो अब इसे नाम दिया गया 'ऐनिमल फैट' ! मुस्लिम देशों में इसे गाय या भेड़ की चर्बी कह प्रचारित किया गया लेकिन इसके हलाल न होने से असंतोष थमा नहीं और इसे प्रतिबंधित कर दिया गया। बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों की नींद उड़ गई। आखिर उनका 75 प्रतिशत कमाई मारी जा रही थी इन बातों से। हार कर एक राह निकाली गई। अब गुप्त संकेतो वाली भाषा का उपयोग करने की सोची गई जिसे केवल संबंधित विभाग ही जानें कि यह क्या है! आम उपभोक्ता अनजान रह सब हजम करता रहे। तब जनम हुआ E कोड का तब से यह E631 पदार्थ कई चीजों में उपयोग किया जाने लगा जिसमे मुख्य हैं टूथपेस्ट, शेविंग क्रीम, च्युंग गम, चॉकलेट, मिठाई, बिस्कुट, कोर्न फ्लैक्स, टॉफी, डिब्बाबंद खाद्य पदार्थ आदि। सूची में और भी नाम हो सकते हैं। हाँ, कुछ मल्टी- विटामिन की गोलियों में भी यह पदार्थ होता है। शिशुयों, किशोरों सहित अस्थमा और गठिया के रोगियों को इस E631 पदार्थ मिश्रित सामग्री को उपयोग नहीं करने की सलाह है लेकिन कम्पनियाँ कहती हैं कि इसकी कम मात्रा होने से कुछ नहीं होता। पिछले वर्ष खुशदीप सहगल जी ने एक पोस्ट में बताया था कि कुरकुरे में प्लास्टिक होने की खबर है चाहें तो एक दो टुकड़ों को जला कर देख लें। मैंने वैसा किया और पिघलते टपकते कुरकुरे को देख हैरान हो गया। अब लग रहा कि कहीं वह चर्बी का प्रभाव तो नहीं था!? अब बताया तो यही जा रहा है कि जहां भी किसी पदार्थ पर लिखा दिखे E100, E110, E120, E 140, E141, E153, E210, E213, E214, E216, E234, E252,E270, E280, E325, E326, E327, E334, E335, E336, E337, E422, E430, E431, E432, E433, E434, E435, E436, E440, E470, E471, E472, E473, E474, E475,E476, E477, E478, E481, E482, E483, E491, E492, E493, E494, E495, E542,E570, E572, E631, E635, E904 समझ लीजिए कि उसमे सूअर की चर्बी है। और कुछ जानना हो कि किस कोड वाल़े पदार्थ का उपयोग करने से किसे बचना चाहिए तो यह सूची देख लें || .

..जानकार ी " श्री बी. एस. पाबला जी " के ब्लॉग से ली गयी है ||

----------


## Bharatiya

*भारतीय नस्लों की गाय-भैंसों का दूध ज्*यादा पौष्टिक*
एक नए शोध के मुताबिक ए2 एलील जीन से युक्त भारतीय नस्लों की गाय, भैंसें विदेशी नस्लों की तुलना में बेहतर और स्वास्थ्यवर्धक दूध देती हैं.
नेशनल ब्यूरो ऑफ एनिमल जेनेटिक रिसोर्स (एनबीएजीआर) की रिपोर्ट के मुताबिक, ‘‘भारतीय नस्लों की गाय, भैसों में ए2 एलील जीन 100 प्रतिशत, जबकि विदेशी नस्लों में यह करीब 60 प्रतिशत होता है.’’

रिपोर्ट का कहना है कि भारतीय नस्लों के दूध में इस एलील की आवृत्ति 1.0 (100 प्रतिशत) होती है जबकि विदेशी में यह तकरीबन 0.6 प्रतिशत होती है.

वर्ष 1984 में स्थापित एनबीएजीआर भारतीय कृषि अनुसंधान परिषद का प्रमुख सहयोगी है और यह हरियाणा के करनाल में स्थित है. एनबीएजीआर के निदेशक बीके जोशी ने कहा कि देसी गायों जैसे लाल सिंधी, साहीवाल, थारपारकर राठी और गिर आदि में बीटा केसिन के ए2 एलील के स्तर का पता लगाने के बाद यह निष्कर्ष निकला गया है.

उन्होंने कहा, ‘‘ए2 का काउंटर एलील ए1 है, जो मधुमेह, मोटापा, हृदय संबंधी बीमारियों आदि से संबंधित है. रिपोर्ट के अनुसार, ‘‘विदेशी नस्ल की गायें भारतीय नस्लों से अधिक दूध देती हैं लेकिन ए1 की सांद्रता अधिक होने के कारण उनका (विदेशी नस्लों का) दूध कम गुणवत्ता वाला होता है.’’

रिपोर्ट का कहना है कि इस दूध का लंबे समय तक इस्तेमाल करने से स्वास्थ्य संबंधी कई परेशानियां खड़ी हो सकती हैं. जोशी ने कहा कि इस शोध के लिए वैज्ञानिकों ने भारतीय गायों की 22 नस्लों की जांच की. लाल सिंधी, साहीवाल, थारपारकर, राठी और गिर में ए2 का स्तर 100 प्रतिशत पाया गया जबकि अन्य भारतीय नस्लों में यह 94 प्रतिशत रहा.

----------


## Prakash87

Very Good.:clap:

----------


## guruji

E631 : Sodium inosinate

Origin:
Sodium salt of inosinic acid (E630), a natural acid, that is mainly present in animalsमुख्यतः पशुओं में होता है. Commercially prepared from meat or fish (sardines) व्यापार हेतु मांस और मछली से बनाया जाता है।. May also be produced by bacterial fermentation of sugars.

Function & Characteristics:
Flavour enhancer. Inosinic acid and inosinates do not have the specific umami taste but strongly enhance many other flavours, thereby reducing the amounts of salt or other flavour enhancers needed in a product.

Products:
Used in many products.

Acceptable daily intake (ADI):
None determined. Inosinates may not be used in products intended for children under 12 weeks.

Side effects:
Asthmatic people should avoid inosinates. As inosinates are metabolised to purines, they should be avoided by people suffering from gout. However, the concentrations used are generally so low that no effects are to be expected.

Dietary restrictions:
Inosinates are *generally produced from meat, but partly also from fish*. They are thus not suitable for vegans and vegetarians शाकाहारियों के लिए उपयुक्त नहीं है।, and in most cases not suitable for Jews, Muslims and Hindus, depending on the origin of the product. Only the producer can provide information on the origin.

----------


## Bharatiya

गुरूजी सूत्र पर आने और जानकारी साझी करने का हार्दिक धन्यवाद ,
कुछ समय से वयस्त होने और सूत्र न मिल पाने की वजह से अपडेट नहीं कर पाया उसके लिए क्षमा चाहूँगा

----------


## Bharatiya

* भारत में वैश्वीकरण के नाम पर चल रही अंधाधुंध गुलामी की प्रक्रिया में हर व्यापार और उद्योग क्षेत्र को विदेशी कम्पनियों के लिये खोल दिया गया है। विश्व व्यापार संगठन समझौते की हांगकांग बैठक में भारत सरकार की ओर से खुदरा व्यापार के क्षेत्र में विदेशी कम्पनियों के लिए अनुमति देने का वायदा कर दिया गया है।*

गत 4-5 वर्षों से भारत में देशी-विदेशी कम्पनियों के द्वारा कई स्थानों पर बड़े-बडे ‘शापिंग माल’ बनाये जा रहे हैं। अब भारत में छोटी-छोटी दुकानों के माध्यम से जीवन चलाने वाले लगभग 80 लाख दुकानदार परिवारों के सामने एक गंभीर संकट पैदा होने जा रहा है।
भारत सरकार के ऊपर विदेशी कम्पनियों और विश्व व्यापार संगठन का बहुत अधिक दबाव पड़ रहा है। खुदरा व्यापार के क्षेत्र को विदेशी पूंजी के लिए खोलना तय हो चुका है। भारत सरकार ने इस दबाव के सामने अपने को झुका दिया है। तेजी से भारत के खुदरा व्यापार के बाजार में देशी-विदेशी कम्पनियां आ रही हैं। भारत का खुदरा बाजार आज की स्थिति में लगभग 1,00,000 करोड़ रुपये का है। इससे लगभग 4 करोड़ लोगों की जीविका चलती है। इनमें से अधिकांश दुकानदार बहुत ही थोड़ी पूंजी से अपना काम करते हैं। यह पूरा बाजार भारत में बिना किसी विज्ञापनबाजी के चलता है। इस बाजार का स्वभाव एक स्तर तक अनौपचारिक अधिक है। अब इस बाजार में बड़ी कम्पनियों के आने के बाद बहुत बदलाव आएंगे।
सबसे पहले तो विज्ञापनबाजी इसमें प्रवेश करेगी। फिर अधिक पूंजी का प्रयोग और उच्च तकनीक भी इस खुदरा बाजार में प्रवेश करेगी। इस क्रम में भारत के साधारण खुदरा व्यापारी मार खाएंगे और पिटते जाएंगे। अन्त में इस खुदरा बाजार से वे धीरे-धीरे बाहर हो जाएंगे। जो बड़े व्यापारी हैं, वे तो शायद इस नये बदलाव में भी टिके रहें। लेकिन, जो छोटे एवं साधारण दुकानदार हैं, उनके लिए कोई दूसरा विकल्प नहीं बचेगा! उन्हें धीरे-धीरे इस बाजार से बाहर जाना ही पड़ेगा। इससे और अधिक बेरोजगारी भारत में बढेग़ी। पहले से ही हमारे देश में लगभग 12 करोड़ लोग पूरी तरह से बेरोजगार हैं। साथ ही 20 करोड़ लोग अर्धबेरोजगार हैं, अर्थात जिन्हें साल के कुछ दिन ही काम मिल पाता है।

----------


## Bharatiya

खुदरा बाजार में जब विदेशी कम्पनियों का प्रवेश होगा तब सबसे अधिक नुकसान छोटे साधारण व्यापारियों को होगा। दूसरा नुकसान ग्राहकों को होगा। कारण यह है कि विदेशी कम्पनियां थोड़े से मुनाफे या कम मार्जिन पर काम नहीं करती हैं। उन कम्पनियों के मुनाफों का प्रतिशत सैकड़ों और हजारों में होता है। अधिक से अधिक लाभ कमाने के चक्कर में ही ये कम्पनियां कार्य करती हैं। इसी कारण से वस्तुओं को बहुत महंगा करके ही ये कम्पनियां अपना माल बेचती हैं।
वस्तुओं के महंगे होने का दुष्परिणाम ग्राहकों को ही भुगतना पड़ता है। भारत सरकार 10-15 वर्षों से लगातार टैक्स बढ़ाती जा रही है। गत 15 वर्षों में सरकार द्वारा 300 प्रतिशत से अधिक टैक्स बढ़ाये गये हैं। टैक्स बढ़ने से भी वस्तुओं की कीमतें बढ़ती जाती हैं। इस प्रकार बाजार में वस्तुओं की कीमतें बढ़ने के दो प्रमुख  कारण हैं- पहला सरकार के द्वारा टैक्स का बढ़ाया जाना। दूसरा कम्पनियों के द्वारा मुनाफे का बढ़ाया जाना। अब ऐसी स्थिति में विकल्प क्या है?
भारत में स्वदेशी एवं भारतीयता के लिए चल रहे एक अभियान ‘हिन्द स्वराज अभियान’ ने इस समस्या का समाधान खोजने की कोशिश की है। समाधान यह है कि भारत के गांव-गांव या शहरों में बेरोजगार युवक-युवतियों को दैनिक जीवन में काम आने वाली 100 से अधिक वस्तुओं का उत्पादन करने का प्रशिक्षण देना। उत्पादन के बाद इन वस्तुओं की बिक्री करने में मदद करना। साथ ही साथ भारत में अलग-अलग स्थानों पर बन रही अच्छी गुणवत्ता की स्वदेशी वस्तुओं को भी बाजार में सही कीमतों पर उपलब्ध कराना। लोगों के मन में स्वदेशी की भावना को गौरव के साथ पुन: स्थापित करना। इस कार्य को मूर्त रूप देने के लिए राजस्थान  के भीलवाड़ा, कोटा एवं राजसमन्द में तथा छत्तीसगढ़ के भिलाई में, महाराष्ट्र के वर्धा में ‘स्वानन्द’ नाम से 5 केन्द्र खोले गये हैं।
आने वाले 3 वर्षों में भारत के 12 राज्यों में ऐसे 400 केन्द्र खोलने की योजना पर काम चल रहा है। इन ‘स्वानन्द’ केन्द्रों की कई विशेषतायें हैं, जो वर्तमान उदारीकरण और गुलामीकरण से उत्पन्न समस्याओं का समाधान प्रस्तुत करती हैं। सबसे पहली विशेषता यह है कि ये सभी स्वानन्द केन्द्र ‘न लाभ न हानि’ की नीति पर चलते हैं।
इन केन्द्रों में मिलने वाले सामान बाजार में अन्य स्थानों पर नहीं मिलते हैं। वे इन स्वानन्द केन्द्रों पर उपलब्ध होते हैं। इन उपलब्ध सामानों में ऊंची गुणवत्ता और स्वास्थ्य रक्षा का पूरा ध्यान रखा जाता है।

----------


## Bharatiya

स्वानन्द केन्द्रों में उपलब्ध सभी घरेलू सामान जानवरों की चर्बी व नुकसानदायक रसायनों से मुक्त हैं। यानि, जैन धर्म के अहिंसा सिद्धांत पर 100 प्रतिशत खरा उतरने वाले ये अनूठे भण्डार हैं। एक अदद् साबुन का ही उदाहरण लें तो प्रयोगशाला परीक्षणों ने साबित कर दिया है कि स्वानन्द साबुन एक ऐसा साबुन है जिसमें 100 प्रतिशत नारियल तेल है। इसमें सिर्फ वजन बढ़ाने वाले पदार्थ तो मिलाए ही नहीं गए हैं। यह अन्य साबुनों की तुलना में दोगुना चलता है तथा साथ ही इसका प्रयोग करने वालों को तेल व क्रीम अलग से नहीं लगाना पड़ता है।
इसी तरह कपड़े धोने के साबुन में 75 प्रतिशत तेल है। यह हाथ व कपड़े दोनों को फटने से बचाता है तथा यह खारे पानी में भी अच्छे परिणाम देता है। स्वानंद बाजार में उपलब्ध पंचगव्य के मिश्रण से तैयार किए गए शैम्पू को सीबा प्रयोगशाला ने भी प्रमाणित किया है कि यह बाजार के अन्य शैम्पुओं से बेहतर है। राठी गाय के 350 रुपए किलो के शुद्ध घी से बनी रसायनमुक्त क्रीम तथा 22 जड़ी बूटियों से बना उबटन किसी भी गोरेपन की क्रीम से बेहतर है। यहां का आंवला केश तेल बालों को लम्बी उम्र तक गिरने से रोकने व सफेद बालों को काला करने में कारगर साबित हुआ है।
अनाज सुरक्षा के लिए जहरीले सल्फास व पारे की गोली के हर्बल विकल्प तैयार किए गए हैं। जहरीले कीटनाशकों का प्रयोग किए बिना स्वानंद की ओर से मच्छररोधी हर्बल क्वाइल बनाई गई है। पौधों, फल व फूलों से प्राप्त प्राकृतिक रंगों से बनी स्वानंद फैशनेबल खादी विविधता की दृष्टि से भी आधुनिक पसन्द की सभी जरूरतें पूरी करने वाली है।
स्वानंद बाजार में खाद्य वस्तुएं भी उपलब्ध कराई जाती हैं। इनके उत्पादन में जैविक खाद का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। कीटनाशकों एवं कृत्रिम रसायनों आदि का इस्तेमाल बिल्कुल नहीं होता। इस कारण से स्वानंद बाजार में उपलब्ध गेहूं, चावल, दालें, मसालें, हाथ घट्टी का पिसा ज्यादा सात्विक रेशे वाला बेसन, जैविक गन्ने से बना व बिना हाइड्रो सल्फर के साफ किया हुआ गुड़ व शक्कर, जैविक तिल, मूंगफली व बैल घाणी के द्वारा निकाला गया सरसों का तेल, देशी गाय की दही को हाथ से बिलोकर बनाया गया कोलेस्ट्राल मुक्त शुद्ध घी लोगों द्वारा खूब पसंद किया जाता है।
विज्ञान व पर्यावरण केन्द्र दिल्ली के वैज्ञानिक परीक्षणों के अनुसार आज औसतन हर भारतीय रोजाना भोजन के साथ स्वीकृत मात्रा से 7218 गुना तक अधिक मात्रा में कीटनाशकों का उपभोग करता है। हाल ही में पेप्सी, कोक जैसे शीतल पेयों में विश्व मानक से 196 गुना तक ज्यादा जहरीले कीटनाशकों की मौजूदगी का भंडाफोड तो जगजाहिर है ही। हालत यह है कि जहरीले रासायनिक खाद एवं कीटनाशकों से पैदा किए गए अनाज, दालों, मसालों आदि में इनका अंश रहता है, जिन्हें पानी में उबालने पर भी हानिरहित बना पाना संभव नहीं है।

----------


## biji pande

> स्वानन्द केन्द्रों में उपलब्ध सभी घरेलू सामान जानवरों की चर्बी व नुकसानदायक रसायनों से मुक्त हैं। यानि, जैन धर्म के अहिंसा सिद्धांत पर 100 प्रतिशत खरा उतरने वाले ये अनूठे भण्डार हैं। एक अदद् साबुन का ही उदाहरण लें तो प्रयोगशाला परीक्षणों ने साबित कर दिया है कि स्वानन्द साबुन एक ऐसा साबुन है जिसमें 100 प्रतिशत नारियल तेल है। इसमें सिर्फ वजन बढ़ाने वाले पदार्थ तो मिलाए ही नहीं गए हैं। यह अन्य साबुनों की तुलना में दोगुना चलता है तथा साथ ही इसका प्रयोग करने वालों को तेल व क्रीम अलग से नहीं लगाना पड़ता है।
> इसी तरह कपड़े धोने के साबुन में 75 प्रतिशत तेल है। यह हाथ व कपड़े दोनों को फटने से बचाता है तथा यह खारे पानी में भी अच्छे परिणाम देता है। स्वानंद बाजार में उपलब्ध पंचगव्य के मिश्रण से तैयार किए गए शैम्पू को सीबा प्रयोगशाला ने भी प्रमाणित किया है कि यह बाजार के अन्य शैम्पुओं से बेहतर है। राठी गाय के 350 रुपए किलो के शुद्ध घी से बनी रसायनमुक्त क्रीम तथा 22 जड़ी बूटियों से बना उबटन किसी भी गोरेपन की क्रीम से बेहतर है। यहां का आंवला केश तेल बालों को लम्बी उम्र तक गिरने से रोकने व सफेद बालों को काला करने में कारगर साबित हुआ है।
> अनाज सुरक्षा के लिए जहरीले सल्फास व पारे की गोली के हर्बल विकल्प तैयार किए गए हैं। जहरीले कीटनाशकों का प्रयोग किए बिना स्वानंद की ओर से मच्छररोधी हर्बल क्वाइल बनाई गई है। पौधों, फल व फूलों से प्राप्त प्राकृतिक रंगों से बनी स्वानंद फैशनेबल खादी विविधता की दृष्टि से भी आधुनिक पसन्द की सभी जरूरतें पूरी करने वाली है।
> स्वानंद बाजार में खाद्य वस्तुएं भी उपलब्ध कराई जाती हैं। इनके उत्पादन में जैविक खाद का इस्तेमाल किया जाता है। कीटनाशकों एवं कृत्रिम रसायनों आदि का इस्तेमाल बिल्कुल नहीं होता। इस कारण से स्वानंद बाजार में उपलब्ध गेहूं, चावल, दालें, मसालें, हाथ घट्टी का पिसा ज्यादा सात्विक रेशे वाला बेसन, जैविक गन्ने से बना व बिना हाइड्रो सल्फर के साफ किया हुआ गुड़ व शक्कर, जैविक तिल, मूंगफली व बैल घाणी के द्वारा निकाला गया सरसों का तेल, देशी गाय की दही को हाथ से बिलोकर बनाया गया कोलेस्ट्राल मुक्त शुद्ध घी लोगों द्वारा खूब पसंद किया जाता है।
> विज्ञान व पर्यावरण केन्द्र दिल्ली के वैज्ञानिक परीक्षणों के अनुसार आज औसतन हर भारतीय रोजाना भोजन के साथ स्वीकृत मात्रा से 7218 गुना तक अधिक मात्रा में कीटनाशकों का उपभोग करता है। हाल ही में पेप्सी, कोक जैसे शीतल पेयों में विश्व मानक से 196 गुना तक ज्यादा जहरीले कीटनाशकों की मौजूदगी का भंडाफोड तो जगजाहिर है ही। हालत यह है कि जहरीले रासायनिक खाद एवं कीटनाशकों से पैदा किए गए अनाज, दालों, मसालों आदि में इनका अंश रहता है, जिन्हें पानी में उबालने पर भी हानिरहित बना पाना संभव नहीं है।



 अच्छी जानकारी है बंधू 


पर ये सामान कहाँ से उपलब्ध हो सकते हैं कृपया जानकारी दें

----------


## Mr Gonsalwez

एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें

----------


## Bharatiya

> एक अच्छे सूत्र के लिए धन्यवाद. कृपया रेपो स्वीकार करें



मित्र आप का रेपो नहीं मिला लेकिन उद्देश्य रेपो नहीं , आप भी सहयोग करें स्वदेशी अपनाएं देश को समृद्ध और खुशहाल बांयें,   सूत्र पर आने पर धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

> अच्छी जानकारी है बंधू 
> 
> 
> पर ये सामान कहाँ से उपलब्ध हो सकते हैं कृपया जानकारी दें



ये केद्र स्व. श्री राजीव भाई दिक्सित के प्रयासों से महारष्ट्र से शुरू हुए थे, अन्य क्षेत्रों की जानकारी मिलने पर आपके साथ साझा जरुर करूँगा ये ही तो इस सूत्र का उद्देश्य है ] सूत्र पर आने पर धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

*दोस्तों दिवाली आ रही है, आपने टीवी पे ये 
प्रचार तो जरूर सुना होगा इस दीपावली आप 
क्या खास कर रहे हैं और किसे खुश कर रहे हैं,
कुछ मीठा हो जाए "मिठाई की जगह केटबरी हो जाये" आदि 

क्या अब भी आप विदेशी वस्तुओ को खरीदना पसंद करेंगे ?
क्या अब भी आप अपना देश बेच के 
आँख बंद कर के समान अपने घर लाएँगे ?

क्या हर वर्ष इसी तरह 268 घरेलू उद्योग बंद होते देखेंगे ? 

क्या दुकानों / छोटे उद्योगो की जगह मॉल संस्कृति देखेंगे

इस दिवाली किसको खुश करेंगे आप ?

भारतीयो को या फिर विदेशियों को 

आप पर निर्भर करता है 

अपने स्वदेशी समानों को जाने*

----------


## Bharatiya

विदेशी कम्पनी ITC जो भारत मेँ तम्बाकू उत्पादो की सबसे बड़ी कम्पनी है सरकार ने इसे हर साल करोड़ोँ पेड़ काटने का लाईसेन्स दिया हुआ हैँ
ITC is one of the
Bharat's biggest foreign
exchange earners (US $ 2 billion in
the last decade).

इस कंपनी के उत्पादों का बहिष्कार करें

----------


## Bharatiya

हे वीर बन्धु ! दायी है कौन विपद का ? हम दोषी किसको कहें तुम्हारे वध का ?

यह गहन प्रश्न; कैसे रहस्य समझायें ?
दस-बीस अधिक हों तो हम नाम गिनायें।
पर, कदम-कदम पर यहाँ खड़ा पातक है,
हर तरफ लगाये घात खड़ा घातक है।

घातक है, जो देवता-सदृश दिखता है,
लेकिन, कमरे में गलत हुक्म लिखता है,
जिस पापी को गुण नहीं; गोत्र प्यारा है,
समझो, उसने ही हमें यहाँ मारा है।

जो सत्य जान कर भी न सत्य कहता है,
या किसी लोभ के विवश मूक रहता है,
उस कुटिल राजतन्त्री कदर्य को धिक् है,
यह मूक सत्यहन्ता कम नहीं वधिक है।

चोरों के हैं जो हितू, ठगों के बल हैं,
जिनके प्रताप से पलते पाप सकल हैं,
जो छल-प्रपंच, सब को प्रश्रय देते हैं,
या चाटुकार जन से सेवा लेते हैं;

यह पाप उन्हीं का हमको मार गया है,
भारत अपने घर में ही हार गया है।

है कौन यहाँ, कारण जो नहीं विपद् का ?
किस पर जिम्मा है नहीं हमारे वध का ?
जो चरम पाप है, हमें उसी की लत है,
दैहिक बल को रहता यह देश ग़लत है।

नेता निमग्न दिन-रात शान्ति-चिन्तन में,
कवि-कलाकार ऊपर उड़ रहे गगन में।
यज्ञाग्नि हिन्द में समिध नहीं पाती है,
पौरुष की ज्वाला रोज बुझी जाती है।

ओ बदनसीब अन्धो ! कमजोर अभागो ?
अब भी तो खोलो नयन, नींद से जागो।
वह अघी, बाहुबल का जो अपलापी है,
जिसकी ज्वाला बुझ गयी, वही पापी है।

जब तक प्रसन्न यह अनल, सुगुण हँसते है;
है जहाँ खड्ग, सब पुण्य वहीं बसते हैं।

वीरता जहाँ पर नहीं, पुण्य का क्षय है,
वीरता जहाँ पर नहीं, स्वार्थ की जय है।

तलवार पुण्य की सखी, धर्मपालक है,
लालच पर अंकुश कठिन, लोभ-सालक है।
असि छोड़, भीरु बन जहाँ धर्म सोता है,
पातक प्रचण्डतम वहीं प्रकट होता है।

तलवारें सोतीं जहाँ बन्द म्यानों में,
किस्मतें वहाँ सड़ती है तहखानों में।
बलिवेदी पर बालियाँ-नथें चढ़ती हैं,
सोने की ईंटें, मगर, नहीं कढ़ती हैं।

पूछो कुबेर से, कब सुवर्ण वे देंगे ?
यदि आज नहीं तो सुयश और कब लेंगे ?
तूफान उठेगा, प्रलय-वाण छूटेगा,
है जहाँ स्वर्ण, बम वहीं, स्यात्, फूटेगा।

जो करें, किन्तु, कंचन यह नहीं बचेगा,
शायद, सुवर्ण पर ही संहार मचेगा।
हम पर अपने पापों का बोझ न डालें,
कह दो सब से, अपना दायित्व सँभालें।

कह दो प्रपंचकारी, कपटी, जाली से,
आलसी, अकर्मठ, काहिल, हड़ताली से,
सी लें जबान, चुपचाप काम पर जायें,
हम यहाँ रक्त, वे घर में स्वेद बहायें।

हम दें उस को विजय, हमें तुम बल दो,
दो शस्त्र और अपना संकल्प अटल दो।
हों खड़े लोग कटिबद्ध वहाँ यदि घर में,
है कौन हमें जीते जो यहाँ समर में ?

हो जहाँ कहीं भी अनय, उसे रोको रे !
जो करें पाप शशि-सूर्य, उन्हें टोको रे !

जा कहो, पुण्य यदि बढ़ा नहीं शासन में,
या आग सुलगती रही प्रजा के मन में;
तामस बढ़ता यदि गया ढकेल प्रभा को,
निर्बन्ध पन्थ यदि मिला नहीं प्रतिभा को,

रिपु नहीं, यही अन्याय हमें मारेगा,
अपने घर में ही फिर स्वदेश हारेगा।
- - - - - -
परशुराम की प्रतीक्षा - 
राष्ट्रभक्त श्री राम धारी सिंह "दिनकर"




जागो मेरे देशवासियों जागो एक इस्ट इण्डिया कंपनी ने २५० वर्ष तक गुलाम बनेये रखा आज तो ५५०० से ज्यादा विदेशी कम्पनियां हमारे देश को लूट रही हैं

----------


## Bharatiya

शाकाहार अपनाये !!

----------


## Bharatiya

*म्च्दोनाल्ड्स के दीवानों जरा गौर फरमाइए* 





*क्या कोई भी खाना इतने दिनों तक ठीक रह सकता है कैसे ?*

----------


## Bharatiya

एक महत्वपूर्ण जानकारी आपको अग्रेषित की जा रही है. कृपया ध्यान देवें.

----------
Subject: *खतरनाक खानपान को जानिए और सभी को बताइए |*


1) अधिकतर चॉकलेट Whey Powder से बनाई जाती हैं|

2) Cheese बनाने की प्रक्रिया में Whey Powder एक सहउत्पाद है| अधिकतर Cheese

भी युवा स्तनधारियों के Rennet से बनाया जाता है| Rennet युवा स्तनधारियों के

पेट में पाया जाने वाला एंजाइमों का एक प्राकृतिक समूह है, जो माँ के दूध को

पचाने के काम आता है| इसका उपयोग Cheese बनाने में होता है| अधिकतर Rennet को

गाय के बछड़े से प्राप्त किया जाता है, क्योंकि उसमे गाय के दूध को पचाने की

बेहतर प्रवृति होती है|

(मित्रों यहाँ Cheese व पनीर में बहुत बड़ा अंतर है, इसे समझें|)

आजकल हम भी बच्चों के मूंह चॉकलेट लगा देते हैं, बिना यह जाने की इसका निर्माण

कैसे होता है?

दरअसल यह सब विदेशी कंपनियों के ग्लैमर युक्त विज्ञापनों का एक षड्यंत्र है|

जिन्हें देखकर अच्छे खासे पढ़े लिखे लोग इनके मोह में ज्यादा पड़ते हैं| आजकल

McDonald, Pizza Hut, Dominos, KFC के खाद्द पदार्थ यहाँ भारत में भी काफी

प्रचलन में हैं| तथाकथित आधुनिक लोग अपना स्टेटस दिखाते हुए इन जगहों पर बड़े

अहंकार से जाते हैं| कॉलेज के छात्र-छात्राएं अपनी Birth Day Party दोस्तों के

साथ यहाँ न मनाएं तो इनकी नाक कट जाती है| वैसे इन पार्टियों में अधिकतर

लडकियां ही होती हैं क्योंकि लड़के तो उस समय बीयर बार में होते हैं| मैंने भी

अपने बहुत से मित्रों व परिचितों को बड़े शौक से इन जगहों पर जाते देखा है,

बिना यह जाने कि ये खाद्द सामग्रियां कैसे बनती हैं?

3) यहाँ जयपुर में ही मांस का व्यापार करने वाले एक व्यक्ति से एक बार पता चला

कि किस प्रकार वे लोग मांस के साथ साथ पशुओं की चर्बी से भी काफी मुनाफा कमाते

हैं| ये लोग चर्बी को काट काट कर कीमा बनाते हैं व बाद में उससे घी व चीज़

बनाते हैं| मैंने पूछा कि इस प्रकार बने घी व चीज़ का सेवन कौन करता है? तो

उसने बताया कि McDonald, Pizza Hut, Dominos आदि इसी घी व चीज़ का उपयोग अपनी

खाद सामग्रियों में करते हैं व वे इसे हमसे भी खरीदते हैं|

4) इसके अलावा सूअर के मांस से सोडियम इनोसिनेट अम्ल का उत्पादन होता है, जिससे

भी खाने पीने की बहुत सी वस्तुएं बनती हैं| सोडियम इनोसिनेट एक प्राकृतिक अम्ल

है जिसे औद्योगिक रूप से सूअर व मछली से प्राप्त किया जाता है| इसका उपयोग

मुख्यत: स्वाद को बढाने में किया जाता है| बाज़ार में मिलने वाले बेबी फ़ूड में

इस अम्ल को उपयोग में लिया जाता है, जबकि १२ सप्ताह से कम आयु के बच्चों के

भोजन में यह अम्ल वर्जित है|

5) इसके अतिरिक्त विभिन्न कंपनियों के आलू चिप्स व नूडल्स में भी यह अम्ल स्वाद

को बढाने के लिए उपयोग में लाया जाता है| नूडल्स के साथ मिलने वाले टेस्ट मेकर

के पैकेट पर इसमें उपयोग में लिए गए पदार्थों के सम्बन्ध में कुछ नहीं लिखा

होता| Maggie कंपनी का तो यह कहना था कि यह हमारी सीक्रेट रेसिपी है| इसे हम
सार्वजनिक नहीं कर सकते|

6) चुइंगम जैसी चीज़ें बनाने के लिए भी सूअर की चर्बी से बने अम्ल का उपयोग
किया जाता है|

इस प्रकार की वस्तुओं को प्राकृतिक रूप से तैयार करना महंगा पड़ता है अत:
इन्हें पशुओं से प्राप्त किया जाता है|

7) Disodium Guanylate (E-627) का उत्पादन सूखी मछलियों व समुद्री सेवार से

किया जाता है, इसका उपयोग ग्लुटामिक अम्ल बनाने में किया जाता है|

8) Dipotassium Guanylate (E-628) का उत्पादन सूखी मछलियों से किया जाता है,
इसका उपयोग स्वाद बढाने में किया जाता है|

9) Calcium Guanylate (E-629) का उत्पादन जानवरों की चर्बी से किया जाता है,

इसका उपयोग भी स्वाद बढाने में किया जाता है|

10) Inocinic Acid (E-630) का उत्पादन सूखी मछलियों से किया जाता है, इसका
उपयोग भी स्वाद बढाने में किया जाता है|

11) Disodium Inocinate (e-631) का उत्पादन सूअर व मछली से किया जाता है, इसका

उपयोग चिप्स, नूडल्स में चिकनाहट देने व स्वाद बढाने में किया जाता है|

12) इन सबके अतिरिक्त शीत प्रदेशों के जानवरों के फ़र के कपडे, जूते आदि भी

बनाए जाते हैं| इसके लिए किसी जानवर के शरीर से चमड़ी को खींच खींच कर निकाला

जाता है व जानवर इसी प्रकार 5-10 घंटे तक खून से लथपथ तडपता रहता है| तब जाकर

मखमल कोट व कपडे तैयार होते हैं और हम फैशन के नाम पर यह पाप पहने मूंह उठाए
घुमते रहते हैं|

यह सब आधुनिकता किस काम की? ये सब हमारे ब्रेनवाश का परिणाम है, जो अंग्रेज़ कर
गए|

----------


## Bharatiya

*पहले मिलावट की खबर..... पीछे पीछे केडबरी का विज्ञापन
-----------------

कुछ दिनों से  टीवी पर अजीब दृश्य देखा 
एनडीटीवी पर देखा की ऊपर हेडलाइन आ रही थी* 

*"सब नकली सब नकली है"* 

उक्त कार्यक्रम मे यह दिखाया जा रहा था की सब मिठाइयाँ नकली है, मावा नकली है 
यहाँ तक ठीक था लेकिन उस मावा वाली दृश्य के बाद केक, प्रेस्टी, विदेशी स्वीट्स, पुडिंग को मिठाई के रूप मे प्रचारित किया जा रहा था और उक्त उत्पादो पर उक्त कंपनी का नाम साफ अक्षरो मे देखा जा सकता था मतलब साफ हो गया की ये लोग मिलावट के इस खबर के नाम पर एक संस्कृति एक बाजरवाद को मिठाई की दुकानों के विकल्प के रूप मे रख रहे है और उक्त कंपनी की मार्केटिंग हो रही थी .... 

5-10% लोगो के घिनौने कामो की वजह से सारी मिठाई की दुकानों को गलत नहीं ठहरा सकते है 

और तो और अंत मे जो डॉक्टर मिलावट का पैमाना बता रहा था जो की बहुत ही नजदीक का था 
अगर उस हिसाब से जांच करेंगे तो असली दूध भी नकली लाग्ने लगेगा .... 

ये लोग दूध प्रोसेसिंग कंपनियों के पैमाने के हिसाब से जांच करते है ... 
क्या हम भारतीय कंपनी शेली मे जांच करते आए है ? 

कार्यक्रम के अंत मे केडबरी का विज्ञापन आया .... 

आप समझ सकते है की क्या हो रहा है आस पास 

अगर कोक पेप्सी नमक कंपनिया जेपीसी की जांच से बचने के लिए शरद पवार और विनोद गोयनका को खरीद सकती है तो वे क्या नहीं कर सकती ? 

चेनल केडबरी के कंपनी से कितना कमाते होंगे ? 
अधिक से अधिक प्रतिदिन की विज्ञापन स्लॉट 
= 50 x 2800 (max x 10 sec.) = 1,40,000/-

उक्त चेनल को कितने लोग देखते होंगे ? 
= कम से कम - 5 करोड़ ? 

कितने लोग मिठाई खरीदना बंद करेंगे ? 
= कम से कम 1-2 करोड़ 

2 crore x companies products = मुनाफा ही मुनाफा 

---
*हम यह नहीं कहते की आप मिलावट के प्रति आँख मूँद लो 
लेकिन कम से कम घर पर तो मिठाई बना ही सकते हो .... 
*
और सभी मिठाई की दुकान मिलावट नहीं करती .... 
टीवी चेनलों पर मावे के कट्टे देखकर यह मत समझो की पूरे पूरे भारत मे सभी मिठाई की दुकानों पर मिलावट हो रही है .... 

“नकली मावा”..”मीठा जहर”..”नकली मिठाई जब्त”... दीपावली या कोई अन्य त्योहार आते ही इन खबरों की अचानक से बाढ़ आ जाती है, मीडिया अधिकतर पुराने फुटेज से ये ख़बरें चलाती हैं..त्योहार खत्म, खबर खत्म..
नकली मिठाई का कारोबार अगर इतने बड़े स्तर पर चल रहा है तो सरकार क्यों सोई है ? और मीडिया क्यों त्योहार खत्म होते ही चुप हो जाती है ? 
क्यों इन लोगों को सज़ा नहीं मिलती, जो मीडिया त्योहार के वक्त घंटों ये खबर चलाती है वो त्योहार के बाद इन पकड़े गए लोगों का क्या हुआ, अगर कुछ भी नहीं हुआ तो क्यों नहीं हुआ ये क्यों नहीं बताती है ?
ये खबरें बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों के चॉकलेट तथा “ब्रांडेड” मिठाई कंपनियों को फायदा पहुँचाने के लिए तो नहीं चलाया जाता ?
कहीं ये देशी ढंग से गली-मोहल्लों में मिठाई बेचने के खिलाफ साजिश तो नहीं ?

*स्वदेशी अपनाओ | देश बचाओ | लुटेरे भगाओ* 

आगे आपकी इच्छा ... जय हिन्द

----------


## Bharatiya

*दिवाली आते ही समाचार चेनलों पर मावा मिलावट खबरों पर अगर आपको शंका है 

तो घर पर ही मिठाइया बनाए ... ताकी मौके का फायदा उठाने की ताक मे बेठी लोभी लालची केडबरी जैसी कंपनियों को लूटने का मौका नहीं मिले .... 

एक - दो मिलावट करने वाली दुकान अपने आस पास सभी दुकानों का भी यही हाल करती है 
लोग शंका करते है ... अत: जांच परख करके ही मिठाइया खाये... 

वैसे बाजार मे केडबरी का विकल्प अमूल चॉकलेट, हल्दीराम, बिकाजी आदि भी है 
---
अगर आप के पास कोई सूचना है तो आवश्यक लिखे 

इन्टरनेट पर भी मिठाई बनाने की विधि उपलब्ध है* 
http://www.nishamadhulika.com/

----------


## Bharatiya

* हवा विषैली है पश्चिम की,  यहाँ न इसको बहने दो ।
भारत को भारत रहनेदो, घर अपना मत ढहने दो । ।*
हवा विषैली है पश्चिम की,  यहाँ न इसको बहने दो ।
भारत को भारत रहनेदो, घर अपना मत ढहने दो । ।
निज पुरखों ने बलिदान से, जिसको जग सिरमौर बनाया ।
भारत तो सोने की चिड़िया, साडी दुनिया को बतलाया ।।
मानवता हित पूर्ण विश्व को, हमने गीता ज्ञान दिया था  ।
जो भी आया, हमने उसको, भाई कहकर मान दिया था ।।
आस्तीन के साँपों ! तुमको, हमने गीता-ज्ञान दिया था  ।
जो भी आया, हमनेउसको, भाई कहकर मान दिया था ।।
आस्तीन के साँपों ! तुमको, हमने , हमनेजी-भर दूध पिलाया ।
जह्रिलों तुमनेvडस-डस कर, भारत का क्या हाल बनाया ।।
लेकिन अभी तो हमने तुमको, अपना एक रूप दिखलाया  ।
क्रोध आया तो शत्रु सर्प फण, हमने एड़ी तले दबाया ।।
जिन्दा रहना चाहो तो मत, क्रोध में हमको दहने दो ।
भारत को भारत रहने दो, घर अपना मत ढहने दो ।।
देव पाणिनि धन्य-धन्य है, जग को अक्षर ज्ञान कराया ।
शुन्य खोज, भारत ने जग को, प्रथम गणित का भान कराया ।।
धन्वन्तरी ने सबसे पहले, रोग का उपचार किया था ।
संजीवन विद्या के द्वारा, शव में भी संचार किया था ।।
राजनीती ज्ञान न मिलता, अर्थशास्त्र कब जग में आता ।
भारत भूमि का चणक पुत्र  जो, सारे जग को नहीं सिखाता ।।
सुने संस्कृति के दुश्मन  अब, और नहीं पाखंड चलेगा ।
निज पुरखों के दिव्य ज्ञान का, भारत – भू पर दीप जलेगा ।।
बाँध स्वार्थ के और न बांधों, प्रेम की सरिता बहने दो ।
भारत को भारत रहने दो, घर अपना मत ढहने दो ।।
व्यवसायी बन आये गोरे, कूटनीति का दावं चलाया ।
घर की फुट हमें ले डूबी , भारत माँ को कैद कराया ।।
त्याग तपस्या बलिदान से, गोंरों का साम्राज्य हिला था ।
खंडित थी पावन भारत-भू, टूटा फूटा देश मिला था ।।
अंग्रेजी ढर्रे पर ही जब, हमने शासन-तंत्र  बनाया ।
कूछ भूले-भटके बेटे ने, अपने ही हाथ देश जलाया ।।
वोट डाल निश्चिन्त हुए  हम, बेफिक्री की नींद सो गये । 
भरष्ट हो गये शासक अपने , नेता माला-माल हो गए ।।
हमने न्योता देकर खुद ही, मल्टी  नेशन को बुलवाया ।
खूब विदेशी चकाचोंध में,  अपनी आँख को चुन्धियाया ।।
वस्तु, वास्तु, उद्योग कभी सब, हमने ही जग को खिखलाया ।
क्यूँ भूले अब निज गौरव हम, क्यूँ निज संस्कृति को ठुकराया ।।
आयातित  चीज़ का आखिर, कब तक हम उपयोग करगे।
और हमारे संसाधन का, दोहन कब तक लोग करेंगे ।।
अर्थ तंत्र विवश हमारा, जाल कर्ज का कसता जाता ।
सोने की चिड़िया भारत को , नाग विदेशी डसता जाता ।।
जला विदेशी माल की होली,  बयार स्वदेशी बहने दो ।
भारत को भारत रहने दो, घर अपना मत ढहने दो ।।

----------


## Bharatiya

*लगता है जिस प्रकार हमारे देश की बनी हुई स्वदेशी चीजों को लोग उत्तम नहीं मानते उसी प्रकार किसी को इस सूत्र में भी रूचि नहीं है बेहतर होगा की प्रबंधक इसे बंद कर दें*

----------


## swami ji

*भारत माता की जय ,,,*

----------


## lotus1782

बढ़िया सूत्र है मित्र 

बहुत अच्छा सूत्र है 


अच्छी जानकारी से भरा सूत्र है

----------


## swami ji

*जी हा जरुर करेगे भाई ,,,,*

----------


## Bharatiya

भारत को बर्बाद करने की एक और साजिश

----------


## Bharatiya

श्री प्रणव मुखर्जी ने सच उगल ही दिया| यदि विदेशी निवेश पर सरकार अड़ जाती तो देश में मध्यावधि चुनाव हो जाते| हो जाते तो हो जाते| लेकिन असली बात यह नहीं है| असली बात यह है कि सरकार गिर जाती | यह असली बात मुखर्जी ने नहीं कही| सरकार गिर जाती तो फिर उसके लौटने का प्रश्न ही नहीं उठता था| इस बात को प्रधानमंत्री और कांग्रेस अध्यक्ष अच्छी तरह से जानते हैं|

दोनों यह भी समझ गए थे कि इस बार सांसदों को रिश्वत देकर संसद को बचाना मुश्किल है| पिछली बार परमाणु-सौदे के सवाल पर कांग्रेस सरकार ने जो अनैतिक चमत्कार किया था, उसे वह इस बार दोहरा नहीं सकती थी| परमाणु-सौदे पर सरकार गिर जाती तो इस उलझे हुए मुद्दे पर आम जनता को शायद बरगलाया जा सकता था लेकिन विदेशी निवेश ऐसा मामला था, जिस पर करोड़ों मतदाता खांडा लेकर खड़े हो जाते| इस तथ्य को कई कांग्रेसी सांसद भी समझ चुके थे और उसकी सहयोगी पार्टियों के सांसद भी| इसीलिए उन्होंने बगावत का झंडा खड़ा कर दिया| कांग्रेस के मैनेजर लोग समझ गए कि अगर चुनाव घोषित हो गए तो इस डूबते हुए जहाज के लिए सवारियॉं ढूंढना मुश्किल हो जाएगा| कुछ उल्टा ही होने की संभावना बढ़ गई थी| पिछले सात-आठ साल में पहली बार विपक्ष एकजुट हुआ है| दक्षिण और वाम की दीवारें ढह गईं और एक ऐसा राजनीतिक वातावरण तैयार हो गया कि कांग्रेस-गठबंधन की पार्टियॉं भी निकलकर पुराने भाजपा-गठबंधन की तरफ सरकती हुई दिखाई देने लगीं| हांलाकि विदेशी निवेश के मामले में भाजपा और वामपंथियों की सदा एक राय नहीं रही है, लेकिन इस मुद्दे पर कांग्रेस बिल्कुल अकेली पड़ गई| सारे राजनीतिक दल जान गए कि विदेशी निवेश के पक्ष में जो भी खड़ा होगा, वह चुनाव में बुरी तरह से पिटेगा| यही परम कटु सत्य है, जिसने इस गैंडे-जैसी खालवाली सरकार को झुकने के लिए मजबूर कर दिया| काले धन और लोकपाल के पाटों में पिस यह सरकार यदि अपने थूके हुए को नहीं चाटती तो क्या करती ?

जहां तक चुनाव का प्रश्न है, किसी भी संसदीय सरकार को इस कसौटी पर कसे जाने के लिए हर क्षण तैयार रहना चाहिए| यह सरकार चुनाव से डर गई याने इसने अपने सरकार होने को नकार दिया है| अब जो शेष समय बचा है, उसमें सरकार जिंदा तो रहेगी लेकिन वह अपना ही शव ढोती रहेगी| यह सरकार अपने मध्यकाल में जितनी बदनाम हो गई है, उतनी तो राजीव गांधी की सरकार भी नहीं हुई थी| इस सरकार का दुर्भाग्य यह है कि इसके पास न तो कोई नेता है, न नीति है, न रणनीति! इसका पानी तो उतर चुका है लेकिन यह अभी कुछ दिन बिना पानी के ही तैरती रहेगी|

----------


## Kamal Ji

मित्र भारतीय किस किस बात को सराहूं.
आज चौपाल मे भी बोला था...........
कौन कहता है कि यह अन्तर्वासना एक सेक्सी साईट है?
आकर देखें तो सही कि इस गुदड़ी मे कितने लाल  छिपे हुए हैं.
आपका कार्य अतुल सराहनीय है.
आभार व्यक्त करती हूँ आपका और प्रार्थना करती हूँ कि आप ऐसे ही योगदान देते रहें.
धन्यवाद.
अनु.

----------


## amar2007

> *लगता है जिस प्रकार हमारे देश की बनी हुई स्वदेशी चीजों को लोग उत्तम नहीं मानते उसी प्रकार किसी को इस सूत्र में भी रूचि नहीं है बेहतर होगा की प्रबंधक इसे बंद कर दें*


सूत्र क्यों बंद करा रहे हो यार . कुछ भारतीय सोच के लोग अभी जिन्दा हैं भाई .

----------


## deshpremi

*कृपया सूत्र को बंद ना करें और कोई इसे बंद करवाने के लिए कहे अमर भाई से सहमत हूँ कि अभी भारतीय सोच के लोग अभी जिन्दा हैं जरुरत हैं तो सिर्फ उस सोच को आगे और लोगों में फैलाने की*

----------


## deshpremi

*भारतिय जी आपने बहुत सराहनीय कार्य किया है आज हमें जरुरत हैं स्वदेशी सोच को आगे बढाने की मुझे भी आज एक लेख इंग्लिश में ईमेल द्वारा प्राप्त हुआ और मैंने उसका हिंदी में अनुवाद भी किया और फोरम पर पोस्ट ही करने जा रहा था कि आपका सूत्र देखा आपके द्वारा दी गई जानकारी के आगे तो वह बहुत कम हैं जैसा उस मेल में कोशिश की गई हैं की उसे आगे जन जन तक पहुंचाया जाये तो जरुरत हैं कि हम स्वदेशी सोच को जो भी माध्यम मिले उससे अधिक से अधिक लोगो तक फैलाए*

----------


## deshpremi

हिंदी में अनुवादित लेख पेस्ट कर रहां हूँ एक छोटी सी कोशिश मेरी भी आपके साथ :

देशहित के लिए 

मैं इस लेख का लेखक नहीं हूं मुझे यह लेख ईमेल द्वारा प्राप्त हुआ इंग्लिश में जिसे मैं अपने सामर्थ्य अनुसार हिंदी में ट्रांसलेट कर के आप मित्रों का साथ बाँट रहा हूं 


आप सभी से प्राथर्ना की जरा पांच मिनट का समय निकाले अपने देश के लिए  :

एक उदहारण देखिए:

एक साल पहले : १ अमेरिकी डालर = ३९ भारतीय रूपये 
और आज 		: १ अमेरिकी डालर = ५४ भारतीय रूपये 

दोस्तों क्या आप सोचते हैं कि अमेरिकी अर्थव्यवस्था बहुत फल फूल रही हैं ? नहीं ऐसा बिलकुल भी नहीं हैं बल्कि भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था चरमरा रही हैं 

हमारी अर्थव्यवस्था हमारे हाथों में है .........

भारतीय अर्थव्यवस्था आज संकट में हैं हमारा देश आज दूसरे एशियन देशों की तरह एक आर्थिक संकट से गुजर रहा हैं ।  अगर हम लोग मिलकर इसे ठीक करने के लिए उचित कदम नहीं उठायेंगे तो हम लोग और भी गहरे संकट में पास जायेंगे ।
क्या आप लोग जानते हैं कि हमारे देश से विदेशी विनिमय के तहत लगभग ३०००० करोड रुपये बाहर चले जाते हैं वो भी कुछ उत्पादों जैसे कि चाय, प्रसाधन सामग्री, अल्पाहार (चिप्स, पिज्जा इत्यादि), पेय पदार्थ जो कि हम लोग प्रयोग में लाते हैं 

एक कोल्ड ड्रिंक जिसे बनाने में सिर्फ ७०-८० पैसे की लागत आती हैं बाज़ार में १०-१२ रूपये में बिकती हैं और एक बहुत बढ़ा लाभ का हिस्सा विदेशों में चला जाता हैं । 

हमें बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों से कोई द्वेष नहीं हैं परन्तु अपने हितों की रक्षा के लिए हमारी सबसे प्राथना है कि प्रत्येक व्यक्ती स्वदेशी उत्पादों का प्रयोग करे कम से कम दो सालों के लिए । अगर हम ऐसा नहीं करते है तो आने वाले समय में हमें और विक्ट परस्थितियो का सामना करना पड़ सकता हैं 

अब सवाल उठता हैं कि हम क्या कर सकते हैं ?

१)	सिर्फ और सिर्फ पूर्णतयःभारतीय कपनियों के उत्पादों का प्रयोग करे ताकि भारत का पैसा भारत में ही रहे ।

२)	अपनी इस मुहीम में अधिक से अधिक लोगों को शामिल करें 

प्रत्येक व्यक्ती को इस मुहीम का नेत्रतिव खुद करना होगा और इसी तरह हम अपने देश को आर्थिक संकट से बचा सकते हैं । इसके लिए हमें किसी तरह से भी अपने जीवनशैली को नहीं त्यागना है, बस हमें सिर्फ अपने द्वारा प्रयोग किये जाने वाले उत्पादों को सव्देशी उत्पादों से बदलना है 

सभी प्रकार के उत्पाद पूर्णतयाः भारतीय कंपनियों द्वारा भी उपलब्ध हैं 

जैसे कि :

कोल्ड ड्रिंक्स: 	कोकाकोला, लिम्का, पेप्सी, मिरांडा, स्प्राईट आदि कि बजाय निम्बू पानी, लस्सी, फलों का रस, नारियल पानी, जल जीरा, एनर्जी, मसाला मिल्क इत्यादि ।

नहाने के साबुन : लक्स, रेक्सोना, लाइफ्ब्वाय, लिरिल, ड्व, पीअर्स, हमाम, केमै के बजाय पूर्ण देशी साबुन सिनथोल, विप्रो शिकाकाई, मैसूर संदल, मार्गो, नीम, मेदिमिक्स निर्मा इत्यादि 

टूथ पेस्ट 	: कोलगेट, क्लोस-अप, पेप्सोडेंट, सिबाका के बजाय नीम बबूल, प्रोमिस, विको वजर्दंती, डाबर उत्पाद, मिस्वाक 

टेलकम पावडर : पोंड्स, ओल्ड स्पाईस, जोह्न्स्न्स बेबी पावडर के बजाय संतूर, सिन्थोल, विप्रो बेबी पावडर इत्यादि 

शेम्पू 	:  सनसिल्क, हैड एंड शोल्डर, हालो, आल क्लियर के बजाय लक्मे निरमा वेलवेट इत्यादि 

मोबाइल कनेक्शन : हच के बजाय बी एस न ल, एयरटेल 

भोजन में 	:	के फ सी, मेकडोनाल्ड, पिजाह्त ऐ&दब्लुय के बजाय तंदूरी चिकन, वडा पाव, इडली, डोसा उप्प्मा,

ऐसे ही बहुत लंबी लिस्ट बन जायेगी, हमें जरुरत है तो सिर्फ स्वदेशी अपनाने की 
हर भारतीय उत्पाद जो हम खरीदते हैं वो देश कि अर्थववस्था में योगदान होता है 

भारतीय खरीदो भारतीय बनो 

हमारा उदेश्य सिर्फ अपनी अर्थव्यवस्था को गिरने से बचाना हैं और अपने देश को तरक्की की ऊंचाइयो पर पहुन्चांक है 

हमने अपनी स्वतंत्रता बहुत सी जिंदगियों को खोकर पाई है वो जिन्होंने दर्दनाक मौत को गले लगाया तांकि हम लोग सकून भरी जिंदगी जी सके 

याद रखियें : 
राजनितिक स्वंतंत्रता का कोई उपयोग नहीं रह जाता अगर हम आर्थिक रूप से स्वंतंत्र नहीं हैं 

अंततः जाहिर हैं कि हम लोग उपर्लिखित सभी विदेशी उत्पादों का त्याग नहीं कर सकते पर कम से कम एक उत्पाद का त्याग तो कर ही सकते हैं अपने देश के हित के लिए 

आओ हम इस सन्देश को जितना हो सके देश में फैलाए और देश की तरक्की में अपना योगदान दे 

बूंद बूंद से सागर भर जाता हैं 

जय हिंद

----------


## Bharatiya

आप सभी मित्रों का हार्दिक धन्यवाद, आपके विचारों से एक नईउर्जा का संचार हुआ है आशा करता हूँ की आगे भी आप उत्साहवर्धन करते रहेंगे तथा इस विषय पर सामग्री को साझा करेंगें,

----------


## Bharatiya

जैसा की आप सभी जानते ही है की हमारे  देश की सरकार देश हित में कितने कार्य कर रही है और स्वदेशी के हित क्या कर रही है अब इस सूत्र में इस पर भी चर्चा करना चाहूँगा और आप का सहयोग भी अपेक्षित रहेगा क्योंकि सभी विचार और लेख मेरे नहीं है अत: कहीं कोई त्रुटी हो तो क्षमा चाहूँगा

----------


## Bharatiya

कुछ महीने  पुरानी बात है --- मे भगवान शिव के दर्शन करने ओंकारेश्वर गया था । वह मेरे सामने एक अजीब सी बात सामने आई ...। ओंकारेश्वर मे भगवान शिव की परिक्रमा को बहुत शुभ माना जाता है । मेने परिक्रमा दोपहर 12 बजे प्रारंभ की । अब उस दिन सूर्यदेव अपना पूरा प्रकोप दिखा रहे थे । पानी के कारण मेरा पूरा गला सुख चुका था , लेकिन साफ पानी मुझे कही दूर दूर तक दिखाई नहीं दे रहा था...! लेकिन एक पानी ऐसा था जो मुझे कुछ कदम चलने के बाद बहुत आसानी से उपलब्ध हो रहा था..। वो थी pepsi coke । अब मेरे दिमाग मे बस एक ही बात चल रही थी की कुछ ही दूरी पर नर्मदाजी बह रही है ..., और हमे पानी नसीब नहीं है , ओर यहा से कई समंदर पार अमेरिका से आई ये पेप्सी कोक यहाँ इतनी आसानी से मिल रही है ..। मतलब जहर मिलना इतना आसान है । ओर पानी .............! जो की हमारी सम्पदा है । विश्व मे सबसे अधिक पीने योग्य पानी हिंदुस्तान मे है । फिर पानी मिलना इतना कठिन क्यू? ओर पेप्सी कोक मिलना उतना ही आसान ..। आज ये स्थती पूरे देश की है । हर छोटे से छोटे गाँव मे यही समस्या है ..। pepsi coke तो घर के पास किराने की दुकान पर है , लेकिन पानी लेने 2 KM दूर जाना पड़ता है ... जागो मित्रो जागो । देश बचाओ ,ओर शरीर बचाओ । ओर गंदा गटर का पानी पीने से बचो ओर लोगो को बचाओ । जय हिन्द । । वंदे मातरम

----------


## Bharatiya

*
इतने काबिल और सक्षम गृहमंत्री का इस्तीफ़ा माँगना ठीक नहीं…*
समुद्री रास्ते से आए हैवानों द्वारा 26/11 को मुम्बई में किये गये नरसंहार की यादें प्रत्येक भारतीय के दिलोदिमाग मे ताज़ा हैं (और हमेशा रहेंगी, रहना भी चाहिए)। उस समय भारत के अत्यन्त काबिल गृहमंत्री थे “सूट-बदलू” शिवराज पाटिल साहब। उस हमले के पश्चात देश की जनता और मीडिया ने अत्यधिक “हाहाकार” मचाया इसलिए मजबूरी में उनकी जगह एक और “मूल्यवान” व्यक्ति, अर्थात पी चिदम्बरम (Home Minister P. Chidambaram) को देश का गृहमंत्री बनाया गया। जिन्होंने मंत्रालय संभालते ही ताबड़तोड़ देश की सुरक्षा हेतु सफ़ेद लुंगी से अपनी कमर कस ली।

सीमा सुरक्षा, तटरक्षक दलों तथा नौसेना के कोस्ट गार्ड को आपस में मिलाकर एक “थ्री-टीयर” (त्रिस्तरीय) सुरक्षा घेरा बनाया गया, ताकि भविष्य में कोई भी छोटी से छोटी नाव भी देश की समुद्री सीमा में प्रवेश न कर सके। लेकिन कपिल सिब्बल के “मूल्यवान” सहयोगी यानी गृहमंत्री पी चिदम्बरम साहब की सख्ती और कार्यकुशलता का नतीजा यह हुआ कि, एक 1000 टन का “पवित” नाम का विशालकाय जहाज इस थ्री-टीयर सुरक्षा घेरे को भनक लगे बिना, अगस्त 2011 में, सीधे मुम्बई के समुद्र तट पर आ पहुँचा।




“पवित” नाम के इस पुराने मालवाहक जहाज़ पर चालक दल का एक भी सदस्य नहीं था, क्योंकि समुद्री सूचनाओं के अन्तर्राष्ट्रीय जाल के अनुसार इस जहाज़ को जुलाई 2011 में ही “Abandoned” (निरस्त-निष्क्रिय) घोषित किया जा चुका था और इसे समुद्र में डुबाने अथवा सुधारने की कार्रवाई चल रही थी। ओमान की जिस शिपिंग कम्पनी का यह जहाज था, उसने इस जहाज से अपना पल्ला पहले ही झाड़ लिया था, क्योंकि उस कम्पनी के लिए बीच समुद्र में से इस जहाज को खींचकर ओमान के तट तक ले जाना एक महंगा सौदा था… यह तो हुआ इस जहाज़ का इतिहास, इससे हमें कोई खास मतलब नहीं है…।

----------


## Bharatiya

हमे तो इस बात से मतलब है कि इतना बड़ा लेकिन लावारिस जहाज, भारत की समुद्री सीमा जिसकी सुरक्षा, 12 समुद्री मील से आगे नौसेना के कोस्ट गार्ड संभालते हैं, 5 से 12 समुद्री मील की सुरक्षा नवगठित “मैरीटाइम पुलिस” करती है, जबकि मुख्य समुद्री तट से 5 समुद्री मील तक राज्यों की स्थानीय पुलिस एवं तटरक्षक बल देखरेख करते हैं… कैसे वह लावारिस जहाज 12 समुद्री मील बिना किसी की पकड़ में आये यूँ ही बहता रहा। न सिर्फ़ बहता रहा, बल्कि 100 घण्टे का सफ़र तय करके, इस “तथाकथित त्रिस्तरीय सुरक्षा” को भनक लगे बिना ही मुम्बई समुद्री तट तक भी पहुँच गया? वाह क्या सुरक्षा व्यवस्था है? और कितने “मूल्यवान” हमारे गृहमंत्री हैं? तथा यह स्थिति तो तब है, जबकि 26/11 के हमले के बाद समुद्री सुरक्षा “मजबूत”(?) करने तथा आधुनिक मोटरबोट व उपकरण खरीदी के नाम पर माननीय गृह मंत्रालय ने तीन साल में 250 करोड़ रुपए से अधिक खर्च किये हैं।

अक्टूबर 2010 में केन्द्र सरकार के “मूल्यवान सहयोगी” चिदम्बरम ने मुम्बई के समुद्र तटों का दौरा किया था और फ़रमाया था कि समुद्री सुरक्षा में “उल्लेखनीय सुधार” हुआ है। ऐसा सुधार(?) हुआ कि एक साल के अन्दर ही तीन-तीन जहाज मुम्बई के समुद्री सीमा में अनधिकृत प्रवेश कर गये और किसी को कानोंकान खबर तक न हुई।

----------


## Bharatiya

परन्तु जैसी कि भारत की शासन व्यवस्था की परम्परा है, इस गम्भीर सुरक्षा चूक की जिम्मेदारी सारे विभाग एक-दूसरे पर ढोलते रहे, निचले कर्मचारियों की तो छोड़िये… कार्यकुशल गृहमंत्री ने भी “पवित” जहाज की इस घटना को रक्षा मंत्रालय का मामला बताते हुए अपना पल्ला (यानी लुंगी) झाड़ लिया।

बात निकली ही है तो पाठकों को एक सूचना दे दूं… लद्दाख क्षेत्र में एक ऐसी झील है जो भारत चीन सीमा पर स्थित है। इस झील का आधा हिस्सा भारत में और आधा हिस्सा चीन में है। सीमा पर स्थित सुरक्षा की दृष्टि से संवेदनशील इस विशाल झील में चौकसी और गश्त के लिए भारत की सेना के पास 3 (तीन) मोटरबोट हैं, जो डीजल से चलती हैं… जबकि झील के उस पार, चीन के पास 17 मोटरबोटें हैं, जिसमें से 6 बैटरी चलित हैं और दो ऐसी भी हैं जो पानी के अन्दर भी घुस सकती हैं…। आपको याद होगा इसी लद्दाख क्षेत्र के जवानों के लिए जैकेट और विशेष जूते खरीदी हेतु तत्कालीन रक्षा मंत्री जॉर्ज फ़र्नांडीस ने मंत्रालय के अधिकारियों का तबादला लद्दाख करने की धमकी दी थी, तब कहीं जाकर जैकेट और जूते की फ़ाइल आगे बढ़ी थी…। अब आप अंदाज़ा लगा लीजिये कि सुरक्षा की क्या स्थिति है…

----------


## Bharatiya

बहरहाल, हम वापस आते हैं अपने “मूल्यवान” चिदम्बरम साहब पर…। गृह मंत्रालय के दस्तावेजों के अनुसार अप्रैल 2009 (यानी 26/11 के बलात्कार के चार महीने बाद) से अब तक गुजरात, महाराष्ट्र, गोआ, कर्नाटक, केरल, लक्षद्वीप और दमण-दीव को तेज़ गति की कुल 183 मोटरबोट प्रदान की गई हैं। इन राज्यों में कुल 400 करोड़ रुपये खर्च करके 73 तटीय पुलिस स्टेशन, 97 चेकपोस्टें और 58 पुलिस बैरकें बनवाई गई हैं। इसके अलावा रक्षा मंत्रालय ने अपनी तरफ़ से 15 अतिरिक्त कोस्ट गार्ड गश्ती स्टेशन बनवाए हैं…। क्या यह सब भारत के करदाताओं का मजाक उड़ाने के लिए हैं? इसके बावजूद एक नहीं, दो नहीं, बल्कि तीन-तीन बड़े-बड़े टनों वज़नी जहाज, बिना किसी सूचना और बगैर किसी रोकटोक के, मुम्बई के समुद्र तट तक पहुँच जाते हैं, 26/11 के भीषण हमले के 3 साल बाद भी देश की समुद्री सीमा में लावारिस जहाज आराम से घूम रहे हैं… तो देश की जनता को किस पर “लानत” भेजनी चाहिए? “मान्यवर और मूल्यवान गृहमंत्री” पर अथवा अपनी किस्मत पर?

तात्पर्य यह है कि हमारे समुद्री तटों पर खुलेआम और बड़े आराम से बड़े-बड़े जहाज घूमते पाए जा रहे हैं और “संयोग से”(?) सभी मुम्बई के तटों पर ही टकरा रहे हैं… ऐसे में यह जानना बेहद जरूरी है कि खतरा किस स्तर का है। ध्यान दीजिये, सन् 1944 में 7142 टन का एसएस फ़ोर्ट नामक एक जहाज जिसमें 1400 टन का विस्फ़ोटक भरा हुआ था उसमें मुम्बई के विक्टोरिया बंदरगाह पर दुर्घटनावश विस्फ़ोट हुआ था, जिसमें कुल 740 लोग मारे गये थे और 1800 घायल हुए थे… इस विस्फ़ोट से लगभग 50,000 टन का मलबा एकत्रित हुआ जिसे साफ़ करने में छः माह लग गये थे (यह आँकड़े उस समय के हैं, जब मुम्बई की जनसंख्या बहुत कम थी

----------


## Bharatiya

*केवल 'मेड इन अमेरिका' ब्रांड ही खरीदेगी अमेरिकी संसद*

वाशिंगटन. भारत-चीन से डरे अमेरिका ने एक और कड़ा कदम उठाया है। अब कानूनन यह अनिवार्य किया जा रहा है कि अमेरिकी संसद और गृह मंत्रालय की खरीद केवल अमेरिका में बनी चीजों की ही होगी। 

अमेरिकी संसद (कांग्रेस) ने इस संबंध में दो बिल पास किए हैं। संसद में मेड इन अमेरिका एक्ट पेश किया गया, जिसमें कानूनन अमेरिकी संसद द्वारा की गई खरीदी केवल मेड इन अमेरिका के प्रोडक्ट्स की ही होगी। अमेरिका में ऐसा कानून सात दशकों में पहली बार बनाया गया है।  

कांग्रेस में पारित एक अन्*य बिल बैरी अमेंडमेंट एक्सटेंशन बिल से पिछले 60 सालों से लागू कानून के दायरे को और बढ़ा दिया गया है। बैरी अमेंडमेंट अमेरिका में 1940 में लागू हुआ था, जिसके अनुसार अमेरिकी रक्षा विभाग पूरी तरह अमेरिका में बने उत्पात या शत प्रतिशत यूएस मेड कलपुर्जे वाले उत्पात ही खरीदता है। अब इसका दायरा बढ़ा दिया गया है। अब अमेरिकी गृह मंत्रालय भी केवल ‘मेड इन अमेरिका’ उत्*पाद की ही खरीद कर सकेगा। गृह मंत्रालय बड़े पैमाने पर कपड़े, टेंट आदि खरीदता है।  

अमेरिका भारत और चीन को अपना प्रतिद्वंद्वी मानकर कई कड़े कदम उठा रहा है। आईटी के क्षेत्र में आउटसोर्सिंग के जरिए भारत उसे कड़ी चुनौती दे रहा है, जबकि चीन अपने यहां बने हर तरह के उत्*पाद से अमेरिकी बाजार पाट चुका है। अमेरिका में गरीबी और बेरोजगारी लगातार बढ़ रही है। अमेरिका में बनाए प्रोडक्ट्स की खपत के अभाव में कई कारखाने मंदी के दौर से गुजर रहे हैं। इसलिए ओबामा प्रशासन इस तरह के फैसले ले रहा है, जिनसे इन चुनौतियों से निपटने में मदद मिले।
हाल ही में ओबामा ने वीजा शुल्*क बढ़ा कर और अमेरिका में काम करने वाली कंपनियों को टैक्*स में छूट का ऐलान कर भारत के आईटी सेक्*टर को करारा झटका दिया था। कांग्रेस में पारित नए कानून लागू होने के बाद चीन को भी ऐसा ही झटका लगेगा।

कांग्रेस में दोनों प्रस्ताव सर्वसम्मति से पारित किए गए। स्*पीकर नेंसी पेलोसी ने कहा कि इन दोनों प्रस्तावों से अमेरिकी युवाओं के लिए नौकरी के नए अवसर पैदा होंगे। इस निर्णय को अमेरिका के व्यावसायिक संस्थानों ने भी पूरा समर्थन दिया है।

----------


## Bharatiya

आप सोच रहे होंगे की हमें इस खबर से क्या लेना देना, लेकिन दोस्तों शायद आपको पता होगा की अमेरिका आर्थिक मंदी के दौर से गुजर रहा है और उसकी कम्पनियों को भारत एक बहुत बड़ा बाज़ार १२१ करोड़ लोगों का, नजर आता है अगर अमेरिका में स्वदेशी के लिए कानून बन सकता है तो भारत में क्यों नहीं क्यों हमारे नेता और सरकार विदेशियों और उनकी कम्पनियों के लिए बिछ जाते हैं

----------


## Bharatiya

*देश बनाने के लिये चाहिये क्रांतिकारी युवा* 

देश, जितना व्यापक शब्द है, उससे भी अधिक व्यापक है यह सवाल कि देश कौन बनाता है ? नेता, सरकारी कर्मचारी, शिक्षक, मजदूर, वरिष्ठ नागरिक, साधारण नागरिक.... आखिर कौन ? शायद ये सब मिलकर देश बनाते होंगे... लेकिन फ़िर भी एक और प्रश्न है कि इनमें से सर्वाधिक भागीदारी किसकी ? तब तत्काल दिमाग में विचार आता है कि इनमें से कोई नहीं, बल्कि वह समूह जिसका ऊपर जिक्र तक नहीं हुआ... जी हाँ... आप सही समझे.. बात हो रही है युवाओं की... देश बनाने की जिम्मेदारी सर्वाधिक युवाओं पर है और वे बनाते भी हैं, अच्छा या बुरा, यह तो वक्त की बात होती है । इसलिये जहाँ एक तरफ़ भारत के लिये खुशी की बात यह है कि हमारी जनसंख्या का पचास प्रतिशत से अधिक हिस्सा पच्चीस से चालीस वर्ष आयु वर्ग का है.. जिसे हम "युवा" कह सकते हैं, जो वर्ग सामाजिक, आर्थिक, शारीरिक, मानसिक सभी रूपों में सर्वाधिक सक्रिय रहता है, रहना चाहिये भी... क्योंकि यह तो उम्र का तकाजा है । वहीं दूसरी तरफ़ लगातार हिंसक, अशिष्ट, उच्छृंखल होते जा रहे... चौराहों पर खडे़ होकर फ़ब्तियाँ कसते... केतन पारिख और सलमान का आदर्श (?) मन में पाले तथाकथित युवाओं को देखकर मन वितृष्णा से भर उठता है । किसी भी देश को बनाने में सबसे महत्वपूर्ण इस समूह की आज भारत में जो हालत है वह कतई उत्साहजनक नहीं कही जा सकती और चूँकि संकेत ही उत्साहजनक नहीं हैं तो निष्कर्ष का अंदाजा तो लगाया ही जा सकता है, लेकिन सभी बुराईयों को युवाओं पर थोप देना उचित नहीं है ।

----------


## Bharatiya

क्या कभी किसी ने युवाओं के हालात पर गौर करने की ज़हमत उठाई है ? क्या कभी उनकी भावनाओं को समझने की कोशिश की है ? स्पष्ट तौर पर नहीं... आजकल के युवा ऐसे क्यों हैं ? क्यों यह युवा पीढी़ इतनी बेफ़िक्र और मनमानी करने वाली है । जाहिर है जब हम वर्तमान और भविष्य की बातें करते हैं तो हमें इतिहास की ओर भी देखना होगा । भूतकाल जैसा होगा, वर्तमान उसकी छाया मात्र है और भविष्य तो और भी खराब होगा । सुनने-पढ़ने में ये बातें भले ही निराशाजनक लगें, लेकिन ठंडे दिमाग से हम अपने आप से पूछें कि आज के युवा को पिछली पीढी़ ने 'विरासत' में क्या दिया है, कैसा समाज और संस्कार दिये हैं ? पिछली पीढी़ से यहाँ तात्पर्य है आजादी के बाद देश को बनाने (?) वाली पीढी़ । इन लगभग साठ वर्षों मे हमने क्या देखा है... तरीके से संगठित होता भ्रष्टाचार, अंधाधुंध साम्प्रदायिकता, चलने-फ़िरने में अक्षम लेकिन देश चलाने का दावा करने वाले नेता, घोर जातिवादी नेता और वातावरण, राजनीति का अपराधीकरण या कहें कि अपराधियों का राजनीतिकरण, नसबन्दी के नाम पर समझाने-बुझाने का नाटक और लड़के की चाहत में चार-पाँच-छः बच्चों की फ़ौज... अर्थात जो भी बुरा हो सकता था, वह सब पिछली पीढी कर चुकी । इसका अर्थ यह भी नहीं कि उस पीढी ने सब बुरा ही बुरा किया, लेकिन जब हम पीछे मुडकर देखते हैं तो पाते हैं कि कमियाँ, अच्छाईयों पर सरासर हावी हैं ।

----------


## Bharatiya

अब ऐसा समाज विरासत में युवाओं को मिला है, तो उसके आदर्श भी वैसे ही होंगे । कल्पना करके भी सिहरन होती है कि यदि राजीव गाँधी कुछ समय के लिये (कुछ समय इसलिये क्योंकि पाँच वर्ष किसी देश की आयु में बहुत कम वक्फ़ा होता है) इस देश के प्रधानमन्त्री नहीं बने होते, तो हम आज भी बैलगाडी़-लालटेन (इसे प्रतीकात्मक रूप में लें) के युग में जी रहे होते । देश के उस एकमात्र युवा प्रधानमन्त्री ने देश की सोच में जिस प्रकार का जोश और उत्साह पैदा किया, उसी का नतीजा है कि आज हम कम्प्यूटर और सूचना तन्त्र के युग में जी रहे हैं (जो वामपंथी आज "सेज" बनाने के लिये लोगों को मार रहे हैं उस वक्त उन्होंने राजीव गाँधी की हँसी उडाई थी और बेरोजगारी-बेरोजगारी का हौवा दिखाकर विरोध किया था) । "दिल्ली से चलने वाला एक रुपया नीचे आते-आते पन्द्रह पैसे रह जाता है" यह वाक्य उसी पिछ्ली पीढी को उलाहना था, जिसकी जिम्मेदारी आजादी के बाद देश को बनाने की थी, और दुर्भाग्य से कहना पड़ता है कि, उसमें वह असफ़ल रही । यह तो सभी जानते हैं कि किसी को उपदेश देने से पहले अपनी तरफ़ स्वमेव उठने वाली चार अंगुलियों को भी देखना चाहिये, युवाओं को सबक और नसीहत देने वालों ने उनके सामने क्या आदर्श पेश किया है ? और जब आदर्श पेश ही नहीं किया तो उन्हें "आज के युवा भटक गये हैं" कहने का भी हक नहीं है । परिवार नियोजन और जनसंख्या को अनियंत्रित करने वाली पीढी़ बेरोजगारों को देखकर चिन्तित हो रही है, पर अब देर हो चुकी । भ्रष्टाचार को एक "सिस्टम" बना देने वाली पीढी युवाओं को ईमानदार रहने की नसीहत देती है । देश ऐसे नहीं बनता... अब तो क्रांतिकारी कदम उठाने का समय आ गया है... रोग इतना बढ चुका है कि कोई बडी "सर्जरी" किये बिना ठीक होने वाला नहीं है । विदेश जाते सॉफ़्टवेयर या आईआईटी इंजीनियरों तथा आईआईएम के मैनेजरों को देखकर आत्ममुग्ध मत होईये... उनमें से अधिकतर तभी वापस आयेंगे जब "वहाँ" उनपर कोई मुसीबत आयेगी, या यहाँ "माल" कमाने की जुगाड़ लग जायेगी ।

----------


## Bharatiya

हमें ध्यान देना होगा देश में, कस्बे में, गाँव में रहने वाले युवा पर, वही असली देश बनायेंगे, लेकिन हम उन्हें बेरोजगारी भत्ता दे रहे हैं, आश्वासन दे रहे हैं, राजनैतिक रैलियाँ दे रहे हैं, अबू सलेम, सलमान खान और संजय दत्त को हीरो की तरह पेश कर रहे हैं, पान-गुटखे दे रहे हैं, मर्डर-हवस दे रहे हैं, "कैसे भी पैसा बनाओ" की सीख दे रहे हैं, कानून से ऊपर कैसे उठा जाता है, "भाई" कैसे बना जाता है बता रहे हैं....आज के ताजे-ताजे बने युवा को भी "म" से मोटरसायकल, "म" से मोबाईल और "म" से महिला चाहिये होती है, सिर्फ़ "म" से मेहनत के नाम पर वह जी चुराता है...अब बुर्जुआ नेताओं से दिली अपील है कि भगवान के लिये इस देश को बख्श दें, साठ पार होते ही राजनीति से रिटायरमेंट ले लीजिये, उपदेश देना बन्द कीजिये, कोई आदर्श पेश कीजिये... आप तो पूरा मौका मिलने के बावजूद देश को अच्छा नहीं बना सके... अब आगे देश को चलाने का मौका युवाओं को दीजिये... देश तो युवा ही बनाते हैं और बनायेंगे भी... बशर्ते कि सही वातावरण मिले, प्रोत्साहन मिले... और "म" से मटियामेट करने वाले ("म" से एक अप्रकाशनीय, असंसदीय शब्द) नेता ना हों.... आमीन..

----------


## deshpremi

बहुत बढ़िया मित्र लगे रहो

----------


## deshpremi

*एक लेख जो नेट से लिया गया हैं 

पूरी दुनियां में भारी मात्रा में "सूअर की खेती"  और सामने भारत एक बढा और अंधा उपभोक्ता* 

सूअर की खेती अर्थात सूअर को मांस और अन्य उत्पाद के लिए पालना ।  यूरोप मे सूअर व्यवसाय या सूअर खेती बहुत समय से चली आ रही है वहाँ के लोग मांस से अर्थ सूअर के मांस से ही लेते है । कोई दिन ऐसा नहीं की सूअर का स्वाद मुंह से न लगे । इसाइयों के बड़े पर्व पर सूअर को मारकर उसके मुंह से स्टील की मजबूत पाइप डालकर उसे आग के ऊपर रख देते है बारी बारी से घुमाकर फिर भूनकर खाया जाता है

*सूअर की खेती क्यूँ करते है अंग्रेज़ ?
*सूअर का मांस यूरोप और चीन जैसे देशों मे अधिक लोकप्रिय है, जो अत्यादिक शीत प्रदेश है वहाँ सूअर के मांस का अधिक प्रयोग होता है ,सूअर के सिर से ‘मस्तिष्क चीज’ (head cheese) सूअर के मांस से पकौड़े जो इंगलेंड, औस्ट्रेलिया, न्यूजीलेंड और इटली मे काफी लोकप्रिय है, हमारे देश मे अच्छे ग्लेमर से भरे विज्ञापन देखकर के केएफ़सी (KFC) और मेकडोनाल्ड के तथाकथित ‘क्रिस्पी’ popcon – chicken नामक मांस के पकौड़े शाकाहारी लोग भी खाने लगे है यह माल का नहीं, विज्ञापन और कंपनी की मिलीभगत का कमाल है । (देखें ) लोगो को मांसाहार की और खींचने का षड्यंत्र । मैंने कई शाकाहारियों को अक्सर मुंबई मे देखा है ये मेकडोनाल्ड, केएफ़सी, सबवे के ‘लुभावने’ चिकन टिकी और ‘केएफ़सी पोपकोर्न’ खाते हुए । हैरत की बात है की कई लोग आश्चर्य जताते है की ये शाकाहारी पदार्थ नहीं हैं ।
यूरोप का सबसे सस्ता और लोकप्रिय खाना है sausage जो सूअर के मांस और आंतों से बनाया जाता है मांस को बारीक पीस करके उसे आंतों मे भरकर के भूनकर या कही कही उबाल कर खाया जाता है ।

इसके अलावा बेकन, ब्लेक पुडिंग, अतड़ियाँ का मुख्य रूप से खाद्य व्यवसाय होता है
सूअर के मांस से कुछ अम्ल का उत्पादन होता है जैसे सोडियम इनोसिनेट :
सोडियम इनोसिनेट : सोडियम इनोसिनेट अम्ल (E631) एक प्रकृतिक अम्ल है जो औद्योगिक रूप से सूअर के मांस या मछली मे निकाला जाता है

*उत्पादन :
*
    यह जलीय जीवों से उत्पन्न किया जाता है जैसे आंशिक रूप से मछली से  ।
    शराब बनाने मे जिस खमीर का प्रयोग होता है उससे
    सूअर की चर्बी या मांस से ।

गुण : स्वाद को बढ़ाने मे, इनोसिनिक और इनोसिनेट मे ‘उमामी स्वाद’ नहीं होता लेकिन यह बाकी व्यंजन को निखारता है चाहे नमक की मात्रा हो या ना हो ।

उत्पाद : यह अम्ल कई खाद्य पदार्थो मे प्रयुक्त होता है

    कई दैनिक भोज्य पदार्थो मे इसका प्रयोग होता है
    12 सप्ताह से कम बच्चो को दिये जाने वाले खाद्य पदार्थो मे यह अम्ल की मात्रा बिलकुल नहीं होनी चाहिए !
*    बाजार मे मिलने वाली बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों के आलू चिप्स एवं नूडल्स मे इस अम्ल का उपयोग उत्पाद का स्वाद बढ़ाने मे होता है । नूडल्स के साथ मिलने वाले टेस्टमेकर पर कुछ लिखा नहीं होता है की उसमे कौनसा पदार्थ का उपयोग हुआ है क्या आपने इस बात को सोचा ? क्या खा रहे है आप ?
    अधिकतर बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनीयां टूथपेस्ट बनाने मे इसका इस्तेमाल करती है
    अधिकतर बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनीयां दाढ़ी की क्रीम बनाने मे इसका उपयोग करती है ।
    इसके बिना चुइंगम बनाना मुश्किल है और वो सस्ती चुइंगम तो कभी नहीं बन सकती बिना मांस की चर्बी से बनाए गएँ E631 से ।
    जानवरो से प्राप्त E631 कम लागत का होता है । अधिकतर E631 जानवरो से ही प्राप्त होता है ।
*
*दुष्परिणाम : जिन लोगो को गठियाँ और स्वास संबंधी रोगो और अस्थमा की शिकायत है उन्हें इस अम्ल के बने पदार्थो से बचना चाहिए ।
सूअर के मांस खाने वाले और सूअर की खेती करने वाले प्रमुख देश है (आकड़ें2007)
*देश	सूअर की अनुमानित
संख्या (मिलियन)
चीन	425 \
अमेरिका	71
ब्राज़ील	35.5
जर्मनी	27.1
वियतनाम	26.1
स्पेन	26

आहार प्रतिबंध : इनोसिनेट सामान्यतः जानवरों की चर्बी से प्राप्त किए जाते है आंशिक रूप से मछलियों से भी प्राप्त होता है । इस प्रकार शाकारियों के लिए इस अम्ल के बने पदार्थ उपयुक्त नहीं है मुस्लिम, यहूदी धर्म के लोगो इससे बने पदार्थों को अस्वीकार करते है क्यूँ की औद्योगिक रूप से यह अम्ल सूअर की चर्बी से प्राप्त होता है

*निष्कर्ष : अक्सर कहा जाता है की ‘उमामी स्वाद’ कृतिम रूप से बनाएँ गए E-631 मे नहीं मिल पाता, अक्सर कंपनियाँ अपने ग्राहको को बताती है की उनके e-631 का निर्माण सूअर की चर्बी से नहीं हुआ है रासायनिक प्रक्रिया से उत्पन्न हुआ है, लेकिन मुख्य रूप से इसका स्रोत सूअर की चर्बी है, उत्पादक अपने उत्पादों पर लेबल नहीं लगा सकते की उक्त उत्पाद मे सूअर की चर्बी से निकाले गएँ उक्त अम्ल का प्रयोग हुआ है क्योंकि खाने वाले ग्राहक पता नहीं कौन है शाकाहारी या मासाहारी । सूअर की चर्बी से प्राप्त किए गए इस इनोसिनेट अम्ल की लागत काफी कम आती है अतः औद्योगिक रूप से मुख्यतः यह अम्ल सूअर की चर्बी से ही प्राप्त होता है ।
*
अक्सर आपने देखा होगा की इन कंपनीयों की वैबसाइट पर कंपनियों द्वारा विभिन्न डिस्क्लेमर लिखे रहते है या यह लिखित प्रमाण दिखाया जाता है की की हमारे उत्पाद जानवरों की चर्बी से रहित हैं । मान लो अगर एक कंपनी का कारोबार 200 – 500 – 1000 करोड़ तक है तो उसे कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी लोगो को बेवकूफ बनाने मे । क्या वह सच बताएगी लोगो को ? भारी मुनाफा ऐसे ही नहीं मिलता आजकल, वैसे भी रिश्वत खाने वाले मीरजफर और जयचंद बहुत है भारत मे, बच जाती है ऐसी कंपनियाँ जैसे 2004 मे कोक पेप्सी बच गई थी शरद पवारों और के हाथो । अगर विदेशी भारत मे हमें लूट सकते है तो वे सब कुछ कर सकते है जो उनके कमाने के आड़े आएगा
अम्ल (खाद्य)	E – कोड	उत्पादन	उपयोग
Disodium Guanylate	E627	सुखी मछलियाँ , समुंद्री सिवार	ग्लूटामिक अम्ल बनाने मे
Dipotassium guanylate	E628	सुखी मछलियाँ	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Calcium guanylate	E629	जानवरो की चर्बी	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Inocinic Acid	E630	सुखी मछलियाँ	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Disodium inosinate	E631	वृहद मात्रा मे सूअर, मछली	चिप्स, नूडल्स में चिकनाहट देने एवं स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
	आदि		

इन सबके अलावा हमारे दैनिक जीवन मे घरेलू वस्तुओं मे जानवरो के जीवन और खून का कितना योगदान होता है लिपिस्टिक बनाने मे गाय के मस्तिष्क का उपयोग होता है सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन मेकअप का सामान बनाने की बहुत सी सामाग्री चीन मे जानवरो से सस्ती दरो पर बनाकर के अमेरिकी कंपनियों को एक्सपोर्ट की जाती है फिर अमेरिका से भारत आती है शीत प्रदेशों के जानवरो के फर के कपड़े, जूते, बेल्ट इत्यादि भी बनाएँ जाते है चीन सबसे बड़ा फर उत्पादक देश है फर प्राप्त करने के लिए जानवर की पूरे शरीर की चमड़ी सबूत शरीर से निकाली जाती है 5-10 घंटे जानवर खून से लथपथ तड़पता रहता है । तब जाकर जानवर से मखमली / फर कोट तैयार र्होते है जिनका उपयोग फेशन उद्योग मे भी बहुत होता है (यहाँ देखें )

राजीव दीक्षित जी

----------


## deshpremi

*एक लेख जो नेट से लिया गया हैं 

पूरी दुनियां में भारी मात्रा में "सूअर की खेती"  और सामने भारत एक बढा और अंधा उपभोक्ता* 

सूअर की खेती अर्थात सूअर को मांस और अन्य उत्पाद के लिए पालना ।  यूरोप मे सूअर व्यवसाय या सूअर खेती बहुत समय से चली आ रही है वहाँ के लोग मांस से अर्थ सूअर के मांस से ही लेते है । कोई दिन ऐसा नहीं की सूअर का स्वाद मुंह से न लगे । इसाइयों के बड़े पर्व पर सूअर को मारकर उसके मुंह से स्टील की मजबूत पाइप डालकर उसे आग के ऊपर रख देते है बारी बारी से घुमाकर फिर भूनकर खाया जाता है

*सूअर की खेती क्यूँ करते है अंग्रेज़ ?
*सूअर का मांस यूरोप और चीन जैसे देशों मे अधिक लोकप्रिय है, जो अत्यादिक शीत प्रदेश है वहाँ सूअर के मांस का अधिक प्रयोग होता है ,सूअर के सिर से ‘मस्तिष्क चीज’ (head cheese) सूअर के मांस से पकौड़े जो इंगलेंड, औस्ट्रेलिया, न्यूजीलेंड और इटली मे काफी लोकप्रिय है, हमारे देश मे अच्छे ग्लेमर से भरे विज्ञापन देखकर के केएफ़सी (KFC) और मेकडोनाल्ड के तथाकथित ‘क्रिस्पी’ popcon – chicken नामक मांस के पकौड़े शाकाहारी लोग भी खाने लगे है यह माल का नहीं, विज्ञापन और कंपनी की मिलीभगत का कमाल है । (देखें ) लोगो को मांसाहार की और खींचने का षड्यंत्र । मैंने कई शाकाहारियों को अक्सर मुंबई मे देखा है ये मेकडोनाल्ड, केएफ़सी, सबवे के ‘लुभावने’ चिकन टिकी और ‘केएफ़सी पोपकोर्न’ खाते हुए । हैरत की बात है की कई लोग आश्चर्य जताते है की ये शाकाहारी पदार्थ नहीं हैं ।
यूरोप का सबसे सस्ता और लोकप्रिय खाना है sausage जो सूअर के मांस और आंतों से बनाया जाता है मांस को बारीक पीस करके उसे आंतों मे भरकर के भूनकर या कही कही उबाल कर खाया जाता है ।

इसके अलावा बेकन, ब्लेक पुडिंग, अतड़ियाँ का मुख्य रूप से खाद्य व्यवसाय होता है
सूअर के मांस से कुछ अम्ल का उत्पादन होता है जैसे सोडियम इनोसिनेट :
सोडियम इनोसिनेट : सोडियम इनोसिनेट अम्ल (E631) एक प्रकृतिक अम्ल है जो औद्योगिक रूप से सूअर के मांस या मछली मे निकाला जाता है

*उत्पादन :
*
    यह जलीय जीवों से उत्पन्न किया जाता है जैसे आंशिक रूप से मछली से  ।
    शराब बनाने मे जिस खमीर का प्रयोग होता है उससे
    सूअर की चर्बी या मांस से ।

गुण : स्वाद को बढ़ाने मे, इनोसिनिक और इनोसिनेट मे ‘उमामी स्वाद’ नहीं होता लेकिन यह बाकी व्यंजन को निखारता है चाहे नमक की मात्रा हो या ना हो ।

उत्पाद : यह अम्ल कई खाद्य पदार्थो मे प्रयुक्त होता है

    कई दैनिक भोज्य पदार्थो मे इसका प्रयोग होता है
    12 सप्ताह से कम बच्चो को दिये जाने वाले खाद्य पदार्थो मे यह अम्ल की मात्रा बिलकुल नहीं होनी चाहिए !
*    बाजार मे मिलने वाली बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों के आलू चिप्स एवं नूडल्स मे इस अम्ल का उपयोग उत्पाद का स्वाद बढ़ाने मे होता है । नूडल्स के साथ मिलने वाले टेस्टमेकर पर कुछ लिखा नहीं होता है की उसमे कौनसा पदार्थ का उपयोग हुआ है क्या आपने इस बात को सोचा ? क्या खा रहे है आप ?
    अधिकतर बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनीयां टूथपेस्ट बनाने मे इसका इस्तेमाल करती है
    अधिकतर बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनीयां दाढ़ी की क्रीम बनाने मे इसका उपयोग करती है ।
    इसके बिना चुइंगम बनाना मुश्किल है और वो सस्ती चुइंगम तो कभी नहीं बन सकती बिना मांस की चर्बी से बनाए गएँ E631 से ।
    जानवरो से प्राप्त E631 कम लागत का होता है । अधिकतर E631 जानवरो से ही प्राप्त होता है ।
*
*दुष्परिणाम : जिन लोगो को गठियाँ और स्वास संबंधी रोगो और अस्थमा की शिकायत है उन्हें इस अम्ल के बने पदार्थो से बचना चाहिए ।
सूअर के मांस खाने वाले और सूअर की खेती करने वाले प्रमुख देश है (आकड़ें2007)
*देश	सूअर की अनुमानित
संख्या (मिलियन)
चीन	425 \
अमेरिका	71
ब्राज़ील	35.5
जर्मनी	27.1
वियतनाम	26.1
स्पेन	26

आहार प्रतिबंध : इनोसिनेट सामान्यतः जानवरों की चर्बी से प्राप्त किए जाते है आंशिक रूप से मछलियों से भी प्राप्त होता है । इस प्रकार शाकारियों के लिए इस अम्ल के बने पदार्थ उपयुक्त नहीं है मुस्लिम, यहूदी धर्म के लोगो इससे बने पदार्थों को अस्वीकार करते है क्यूँ की औद्योगिक रूप से यह अम्ल सूअर की चर्बी से प्राप्त होता है

*निष्कर्ष : अक्सर कहा जाता है की ‘उमामी स्वाद’ कृतिम रूप से बनाएँ गए E-631 मे नहीं मिल पाता, अक्सर कंपनियाँ अपने ग्राहको को बताती है की उनके e-631 का निर्माण सूअर की चर्बी से नहीं हुआ है रासायनिक प्रक्रिया से उत्पन्न हुआ है, लेकिन मुख्य रूप से इसका स्रोत सूअर की चर्बी है, उत्पादक अपने उत्पादों पर लेबल नहीं लगा सकते की उक्त उत्पाद मे सूअर की चर्बी से निकाले गएँ उक्त अम्ल का प्रयोग हुआ है क्योंकि खाने वाले ग्राहक पता नहीं कौन है शाकाहारी या मासाहारी । सूअर की चर्बी से प्राप्त किए गए इस इनोसिनेट अम्ल की लागत काफी कम आती है अतः औद्योगिक रूप से मुख्यतः यह अम्ल सूअर की चर्बी से ही प्राप्त होता है ।
*
अक्सर आपने देखा होगा की इन कंपनीयों की वैबसाइट पर कंपनियों द्वारा विभिन्न डिस्क्लेमर लिखे रहते है या यह लिखित प्रमाण दिखाया जाता है की की हमारे उत्पाद जानवरों की चर्बी से रहित हैं । मान लो अगर एक कंपनी का कारोबार 200 – 500 – 1000 करोड़ तक है तो उसे कोई परेशानी नहीं होगी लोगो को बेवकूफ बनाने मे । क्या वह सच बताएगी लोगो को ? भारी मुनाफा ऐसे ही नहीं मिलता आजकल, वैसे भी रिश्वत खाने वाले मीरजफर और जयचंद बहुत है भारत मे, बच जाती है ऐसी कंपनियाँ जैसे 2004 मे कोक पेप्सी बच गई थी शरद पवारों और के हाथो । अगर विदेशी भारत मे हमें लूट सकते है तो वे सब कुछ कर सकते है जो उनके कमाने के आड़े आएगा
अम्ल (खाद्य)	E – कोड	उत्पादन	उपयोग
Disodium Guanylate	E627	सुखी मछलियाँ , समुंद्री सिवार	ग्लूटामिक अम्ल बनाने मे
Dipotassium guanylate	E628	सुखी मछलियाँ	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Calcium guanylate	E629	जानवरो की चर्बी	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Inocinic Acid	E630	सुखी मछलियाँ	स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
Disodium inosinate	E631	वृहद मात्रा मे सूअर, मछली	चिप्स, नूडल्स में चिकनाहट देने एवं स्वाद बढ़ाने मे
	आदि		

इन सबके अलावा हमारे दैनिक जीवन मे घरेलू वस्तुओं मे जानवरो के जीवन और खून का कितना योगदान होता है लिपिस्टिक बनाने मे गाय के मस्तिष्क का उपयोग होता है सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन मेकअप का सामान बनाने की बहुत सी सामाग्री चीन मे जानवरो से सस्ती दरो पर बनाकर के अमेरिकी कंपनियों को एक्सपोर्ट की जाती है फिर अमेरिका से भारत आती है शीत प्रदेशों के जानवरो के फर के कपड़े, जूते, बेल्ट इत्यादि भी बनाएँ जाते है चीन सबसे बड़ा फर उत्पादक देश है फर प्राप्त करने के लिए जानवर की पूरे शरीर की चमड़ी सबूत शरीर से निकाली जाती है 5-10 घंटे जानवर खून से लथपथ तड़पता रहता है । तब जाकर जानवर से मखमली / फर कोट तैयार र्होते है जिनका उपयोग फेशन उद्योग मे भी बहुत होता है (यहाँ देखें )

राजीव दीक्षित जी

----------


## Pandit G

एक उम्दा सूत्र .................

----------


## Bharatiya

सूत्र पर आने और विचार व्यक्त करने का धन्यवाद

----------


## Bharatiya

*मित्रों हमारे देश की सरकार के स्वास्थय विभाग द्वारा दो तीन महीने पहले एक सलाह जरी की गई थी की लौकी का जूस न पिया जाए कडवी लौकी का जूस जहरीला हो सकता है, इसे लौकी और करेले का जूस पिने से CSIR के एक वैज्ञानिक की और एक अन्य महानुभाव की मृत्यु हो गई थी, पहले तो बड़ी हैरानी हुई की जो सरकार रोज सैकड़ों दुर्घटनाओं में, रेल दुर्घटनाओं, गलत इलाज से मरने वालों, शराब से मरने वालों आदि के बाद भी कोई सलाह जरी नहीं करती वो सरकार अचानक इतनी जागरूक कैसे हो गई इस विडियो को देखें  जो मैंने समझा  शायद  आप की भी समझ में आ जाये*

----------


## Bharatiya

*पेप्सी से किये गए अनुबंध, तोड़े गए सभी कानून किये झूठे दावे*

पेप्सी को कारोबार करने की अनुमति देते समय सरकार के साथ जो अनुबंध हुआ उसकी प्रमुख शर्तें कुछ इस प्रकार थीं।

१- इस परियोजना से पचास हज़ार लोगों के लिए रोज़गार मिलेगा जिसमें से २५००० अतिरिक्त रोज़गार पंजाब में पैदा होंगे।

२- पंजाब की कुल फल सब्जियों की फसल का २५% इस योजना में प्रसंस्करित होगा।

३- यह कम्पनी खाद्य प्रसंस्करण (food processing) में उच्च तकनीक लाएगी और भारतीय उत्पादों के निर्यात में सहायता करेगी।

४- कम्पनी कुल पूंजी का कुल ७४% खाद्य एवं कृषि प्रसंस्करण में मात्र २६% ठन्डे पेय में व्यय करेगी।

५- उत्पाद का ५०% निर्यात किया जायेगा यह अनुबंध दस वर्ष तक लागु रहेगा ठन्डे पेय का साद्र बाहर से आयत नहीं होगा उसे यहीं भारत में बनाया जायेगा।

६- इस परियोजना पर यदि भारत एक डॉलर व्यय करता हैं तो कम्पनी भारत को नो निर्यात के माध्यम से ५ डॉलर कमा कर देगी।

७- विदेर्शी ब्रांड का नाम नहीं प्रयोग किया जायेगा।

पेप्सी ने पिछले वर्षों में हर प्रकार से सरकार को धत्ता बताई है सारे नियम कानूनों को तोडा है एवं ऊपर लिखे वायदों में से एक भी पूरा नहीं किया है निर्यात की शर्तों की खानापूरी करने के लिए पेप्सी ने खुले बाजार से चावल और चाय खरीद कर अपना उत्पाद बताते हुए उसका निर्यात किया और सरकार को बता दिया कि निर्यात कि शर्त पूरी हुई खाद्य प्रसंस्करण मंत्रालय के सचिव आर. के. रथ ने वाणिज्य मंत्य्राली को पत्र लिख कर सूचित किया "हमारे संज्ञान में यह बात आई है कि पेप्सी तरह-तरह के दावे कर रहा है यह सभी दावे झूठे हैं"। 

अपने निर्यात वायदों के अंतर्गत पेप्सी ने एक भी नए पैसे कि कीमत का निर्यात नहीं किया और पेप्सी ने ठन्डे पेय पर २५% पूंजी लगने कि सीमा का उल्लंघन किया फलों का रस निकालने के लिए मशीनों के आयत करने के नाम पर आयत कर में छूट इस कम्पनी ने प्राप्त करी परन्तु मशीनें फलों का रस निकलने के नहीं बल्कि ठंडा पेय बनाने के लिए मंगवायी गयीं थीं पेप्सी परियोजना कि प्रारंभिक लागत कीमत २२ करोड थी जिसमें हेराफेरी कर इसे ७५ करोड की  बना ली कुछ दिनों लहर पेप्सी का नाटक करके अब यह कम्पनी शुद्ध विदेशी नामों से ही अपने उत्पादों को बेच रही है खाद्य प्रसंस्करण तो इस कम्पनी ने छोड ही दिया है और अकर्मक रूप से ठन्डे पेय का करोबार फैला रही है यह कम्पनी इस समय प्रतिवर्ष ४०० करोड रु विज्ञापन पर खर्च कर रही है।

साभार –  "विदेशी कंपनियों कि जंजीर में जकडा दैनिक जीवन" स्वराज प्रकाशन समूह (इस लेख के सभी तथ्य एवं साक्ष्य लेखक एवं प्रकाशक द्वारा एकत्र किये गए हैं)

----------


## Bharatiya

अभी वालमार्ट के प्रश्न पर विदेशी पूंजी निवेश की बात आयी और कई दिग्गज लोग बहुत ही उदारता से चिल्ला-चिल्ला के इस विदेशी पूंजी निवेश की तारीफ करते थकते नहीं थे | और ये कोई नयी बात नहीं है, ऐसा पिछले 20 सालों से होता आ रहा है इस देश में | चूकी इस साल 2011 में हमारे देश में Globalisation के 20 साल पुरे हुए हैं इसलिए मैं आज इस Globalisation पर थोडा प्रकाश डालूँगा और इसे मैंने हमेशा की तरह राजीव दीक्षित भाई के व्याख्यानों में से जोड़ के तैयार किया है, आशा है कि आपको ये पसंद आएगी |

वैश्वीकरण और भारत (Globalisation & Bharat) 
मैं स्पष्ट कर दूँ कि मैं अर्थशास्त्र का विद्यार्थी कभी नहीं रहा लेकिन एक आम आदमी के तौर पर इस वैश्वीकरण के बारे में मेरी जो समझ बनी है उसे आपको बताने की कोशिश करूँगा | भाषा आसान रहेगी ताकि किसी को समझने में परेशानी न हो | एक बात और कि इस लेख में जो आंकड़े हैं वो 1991 से लेकर 1997 तक के हैं, ऐसा इसलिए है कि इसी दौर में सबसे ज्यादा हल्ला मचाया गया था इस Globalisation /वैश्वीकरण का |

1991 के वर्ष से इस देश में Globalisation शुरू हुआ और इसका बहुत शोर भी मचाया गया | भारत से पहले साउथ ईस्ट एशिया में ये उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण (Globalisation, Liberalization, Privatization ) आदि शुरू किया गया था, उसके पहले ये उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण लैटिन अमेरिका और सोवियत संघ में भी शुरू किया गया था | ये उदारीकरण/ वैश्वीकरण का जो पॅकेज या प्रेस्क्रिप्सन है वो अगर कोई देश अपने अंतर्ज्ञान से तैयार करें तो बात समझ में आती है लेकिन ये पॅकेज dictated होता है वर्ल्ड बैंक और IMF द्वारा | मुझे कभी-कभी हँसी आती है कि 1991 के पहले हम ग्लोबल नहीं थे और 1991 के बाद हम ग्लोबल हो गए | खैर, ये जो वर्ल्ड बैंक और अंतर्राष्ट्रीय मुद्रा कोष का प्रेस्क्रिसन होता है वो हर तरह के मरीज (देश) के लिए एक ही होता है | उनके प्रेस्क्रिप्सन में सब मरीजों के लिए समान इलाज होता है, जैसे.... 
पहले वो कहते हैं कि आप अपने मुद्रा का अवमूल्यन कीजिये |
उसके बाद कहते हैं कि इम्पोर्ट ड्यूटी ख़त्म कीजिये |
उसके बाद कहते हैं कि Social Expenditure कम करते-करते इसको ख़त्म कीजिये, क्योंकि उनका कहना है कि सरकार को Social Expenditure से कोई मतलब नहीं होता है |
उसके बाद विदेशी पूंजी निवेशकों के लिए दरवाजा खोल दिया गया | उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण के कुछ तर्क हैं, जैसे .......
पहला तर्क है कि भारत को पूंजी की बहुत जरूरत है और जब तक विदेशी पूंजी निवेश नहीं होगा, FDI (Foreign Direct Investment) नहीं आएगा तो देश का भला नहीं होगा |
इस देश में तकनीक की बहुत कमी है और वो तभी आएगा जब आप अपना दरवाजा विदेशी पूंजी निवेश के लिए खोलेंगे |
आपके देश का एक्सपोर्ट कम है, जब तक आप बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों को नहीं बुलाएँगे तब तक आपका निर्यात नहीं बढेगा |

----------


## Bharatiya

आप उनको खुल कर खेलने की छुट दीजिये, उनपर कोई पाबन्दी मत लगाइए |
यहाँ भारत में बहुत बेरोजगारी है, विदेशी कंपनियां आएँगी तो वो यहाँ रोजगार पैदा करेंगी, वगैरह, वगैरह |
अब मैं इस अवधि में पूंजी निवेश के आंकड़ों के ऊपर आता हूँ, 1991 से लेकर जून 1997 तक कितना विदेशी पूंजी निवेश हुआ भारत में ? जब ये प्रश्न किया गया लोकसभा में तो इस प्रश्न के जवाब में लोकसभा में सरकार का कहना था कि हमने जो विभिन्न MoU sign किये हैं इस अवधि में वो 94 हजार करोड़ का है | ये जवाब बहुत भ्रामक था, तो फिर इस प्रश्न को थोडा specific बना के पूछा गया कि Actual inflow कितना है इस अवधि में ? MoU तो आपने sign किये 94 हजार करोड़ के, लेकिन असल पूंजी आयी कितनी है ? तो पता चला कि उन्नीस हजार सात सौ करोड़ का असल निवेश हुआ है और ये डाटा रूपये में हैं न कि डौलर में | और ये मेरा जवाब नहीं है, वित्त मंत्री का लोकसभा में दिया हुआ जवाब है ये | और ये पूंजी आयी कितने सालों में है, तो 1991 से 1997 के बीच में, मतलब छः सालों में | मतलब इतना हल्ला मचाने के बाद आया क्या तो उन्नीस हजार सात सौ करोड़ | यानि प्रति वर्ष लगभग तीन, सवा तीन हजार करोड़ रुपया आया | और जो निवेश हुआ उसमे ज्यादा कैपिटल मार्केट में हुआ निवेश था, ये Financial capital से किसी देश में उत्पादकता नहीं बढ़ता, Financial capital से किसी देश में कारखाने नहीं खुलते, Financial capital से किसी देश में उत्पादन नहीं बढ़ता, Financial capital से कोई रोजगार पैदा नहीं होता, Financial capital से कभी अर्थव्यवस्था में कोई असर नहीं पड़ता | Financial capital तो आता है शेयर मार्केट में शेयरों का दाम बढ़ाने के लिए | और शेयर मार्केट में जो निवेश होता है वो स्थाई नहीं होता है, आज वो भारत में है, कल उसे पाकिस्तान में फायदा दिखेगा तो वहां चला जायेगा, परसों सिंगापूर चला जायेगा | 

और इसी दौरान हमारे देश के लोगों का बचत कितना था तो वित्त मंत्री का ही कहना था कि हमारे GDP का 24% बचत है भारत के लोगों के द्वारा | मतलब, लगभग 2 लाख करोड़ रुपया बचत था हमारा प्रतिवर्ष जब हमारी GDP 8 लाख करोड़ रूपये की थी | जिस देश की नेट सेविंग इतनी ज्यादा हो उस देश को विदेशी पूंजी निवेश की जरूरत क्या है ? मतलब हम हर साल 2 लाख करोड़ रूपये बचत करते थे उस अवधि में घरेलु बचत के रूप में, और छः साल में आया मात्र 20 हजार करोड़ रुपया या हर साल तीन, सवा तीन हजार करोड़ रूपये और ढोल पीट-पीट कर हल्ला हो रहा था कि देश में उदारीकरण हो रहा है, वैश्वीकरण हो रहा है | किसको बेवकूफ बना रहे हैं आप | 

विदेशी पूँजी आती है तो वो आपके फायदे के लिए नहीं आती है वो उनके फायदे के लिए आती है और दुनिया में कोई देश ऐसा नहीं है जो आपके फायदे के लिए अपनी पूँजी आपके देश में लगाये | एक तो सच्चाई ये है कि 1980 से यूरोपियन और अमरीकी बाजार में भयंकर मंदी है और जितना मैं अर्थशास्त्र जानता हूँ उसके अनुसार उनको पूँजी की जरूरत है, अपनी मंदी दूर करने के लिए ना कि वो यहाँ पूँजी ले कर आयेंगे | ये छोटी सी बात समझ में आनी चाहिए और अमेरिका और यूरोप वाले इतने दयावान और साधू-महात्मा नहीं हो गए कि अपना घाटा सह कर भारत का भला करने आयेंगे | इतने भले वो ना थे और ना भविष्य में होंगे | और दुसरे हिस्से की बात कीजिये, मतलब 1991 -1997 तक विदेशी पूंजी आयी 20 हजार करोड़ लेकिन इसी अवधि में हमारे यहाँ से कितनी पूंजी चली गयी विदेश ? तो पता चला कि इसी अवधि में हमारे यहाँ से 34 हजार करोड़ रूपये विदेश चले गए | 20 हजार करोड़ रुपया आया और 34 हजार करोड़ रुपया चला गया तो ये बताइए कि कौन किसको पूंजी दे रहा है |

----------


## Bharatiya

दुनिया में एक South South Commission है जो गुट निरपेक्ष देशों (NAM) के लिए बनाया गया था 1986 में | और 1986 से 1989 तक डॉक्टर मनमोहन सिंह इस South South Commission के सेक्रेटरी जेनेरल थे | उनकी वेबसाइट पर आज भी मनमोहन सिंह को ही सेक्रेटरी जेनरल बताया जाता है, और भारत के वित्त मंत्री बनने के पहले भारत के तीन-तीन सरकारों के वित्तीय सलाहकार रह चुके थे, भारतीय रिजर्व बैंक के गवर्नर रह चुके थे, दुनिया में उनकी एक अर्थशास्त्री के रूप में खासी इज्ज़त है | जब डॉक्टर मनमोहन सिंह इस South South Commission के सेक्रेटरी जेनरल थे तो इन्होने एक केस स्टडी किया था, उस में उन्होंने दुनिया के 17 गरीब देशों के आंकड़े दिए थे जिसमे भारत, पाकिस्तान, बंगलादेश, म्यांमार, इंडोनेशिया वगैरह शामिल थे | ये अध्ययन इस विषय पर था कि 1986 से 1989 के बीच में इन गरीब देशों में अमीर देशों से कितनी पूंजी आयी है और इन गरीब देशों से अमीर देशों में कितनी पूंजी चली गयी है, तो उन्होंने अपनी रिपोर्ट में कहा कि इन 17 देशों में 1986 से 1989 तक 215 Billion Dollars की पूंजी आयी जिसमे FDI ,Foreign Loan , Foreign Assistance और Foreign Aid शामिल है और जो चली गयी वो राशि है 345 Billion Dollars | अब जो आदमी एक अर्थशास्त्री के रूप में अपने केस स्टडी में ये कह रहा है कि विदेशों से पूंजी आती नहीं बल्कि पूंजी यहाँ से चली जाती है और जब इस देश का वित्त मंत्री बनता है तो 180 डिग्री पर घूम के उलटी बात करता है, ये समझ में नहीं आता | ऐसा क्यों हुआ, इसको समझिये ...... 

मई 1991 में फ्रांस के एक अख़बार La Monde में ये खबर छपी थी कि "हमारे विश्वस्त सूत्रों से पता चला है कि भारत में जो भी सरकार बने मनमोहन सिंह भारत के अगले वित्त मंत्री होंगे" | यहाँ मैं ये स्पष्ट कर दूँ कि उस समय हमारे देश में चुनाव की प्रक्रिया चल रही थी चुनाव संपन्न नहीं हुए थे और राजीव गाँधी जिन्दा थे | ये मनमोहन सिंह, और मोंटेक सिंह अहलुवालिया वर्ल्ड बैंक के बैठाये हुए आदमी थे और अब प्रधानमंत्री कैसे बने हैं आप समझ सकते हैं | आप लोगों को याद होगा कि एक बार मनमोहन सिंह वित्त मंत्री के पोस्ट से इस्तीफा दिए थे लेकिन वो इस्तीफा वर्ल्ड बैंक के दबाव में मंजूर नहीं किया गया था | वित्त मंत्री के रूप में मनमोहन सिंह मात्र एक रुपया और पच्चीस पैसा टोकन मनी के तौर पर लेते थे | अब कौन वित्त मंत्री बनता है, कौन प्रधान मंत्री बनता है इससे मतलब नहीं है, लेकिन महत्वपूर्ण ये है कि हमारी राजनैतिक संप्रुभता को क्या हो गया है कि अमेरिका, यूरोप और वर्ल्ड बैंक तय कर रहा है कि वित्त मंत्री कौन होगा, प्रधानमंत्री कौन होगा | और जब वर्ल्ड बैंक या अमेरिका अपना आदमी आपके यहाँ बैठायेगा तो काम भी अपने लिए ही करवाएगा और वही मनमोहन सिंह और मोंटेक सिंह अहलुवालिया और उनके बाद चिदंबरम ने किया है | FDI, Foreign Loan, Foreign Assistance और Foreign Aid का खूब हल्ला मचाया गया लेकिन हुआ क्या ? भारत और गरीब हो गया | उस समय मनमोहन सिंह और उनके साथ-साथ भारत के अखबार चिल्ला चिल्ला कर इंडोनेशिया, थाईलैंड और दक्षिण कोरिया को Asian Tigers कहते थे और जब इंडोनेशिया, थाईलैंड और दक्षिण कोरिया की अर्थव्यवस्था धराशायी हो गयी तो इनकी बोलती बंद हो गयी | और अभी वालमार्ट को लाने का निर्णय कर लिया है तो उसे भी लायेंगे ही, अभी वो रुक गए है तो सिर्फ इसलिए कि पाँच राज्यों में विधानसभा चुनाव होने वाले है | और इसीलिए ये लोग महंगाई बढ़ने पर इनके दिल में दर्द नहीं होता बल्कि खुश होते हैं, मोंटेक सिंह, मनमोहन सिंह, प्रणव मुख़र्जी और सारे मंत्रिमंडल के बयान पढ़ लीजियेगा | 

फिर से मैं उसी वैश्वीकरण पर आता हूँ ........और इसी दौरान जब इस देश में वैश्वीकरण के नाम पर उन्नीस हजार सात सौ करोड़ रूपये का निवेश हुआ, हमारे देश में शेयर मार्केट के माध्यम से 70 हजार करोड़ रूपये की खुले-आम डकैती हो गयी और हमने FIR तक दर्ज नहीं कराई | शेयर मार्केट का वो घोटाला हर्षद मेहता स्कैम के नाम से हम सब भारतीय जाने हैं, लेकिन ये जान लीजिये कि हर्षद मेहता तो महज एक मोहरा था, असल खिलाडी तो अमेरिका का सिटी बैंक था और ये मैं नहीं कह रहा, रामनिवास मिर्धा की अध्यक्षता में गठित Joint Parliamentary Committee का ये कहना था, और रामनिवास मिर्धा कमिटी का कहना था कि जितनी जल्दी हो सके इस देश से सिटी बैंक का बोरिया-बिस्तर समेटिये और इसको भगाइए, लेकिन भारत सरकार की हिम्मत नहीं हुई कि सिटी बैंक पर कोई कार्यवाही करे और सिटी बैंक को छोड़ दिया गया और हमारा 70 हजार करोड़ रुपया डूब गया | 

आपने ध्यान दिया होगा या आप अगर याद करेंगे तो पाएंगे कि उस globalization के समय (1991 -1997 ) भारत में कई बदलाव हुए थे जैसे .... 
शेयर बाज़ार बहुत तेजी से बढ़ा और बहुत से लोगों ने उस दौर में शेयर में पैसा लगाया था और कुछ लोगों ने पैसा भी बनाया लेकिन ज्यादा मध्य वर्ग के लोग बर्बाद हुए | और market manipulation और media management कैसे किया जाता है ये थोडा सा दिमाग लगायेंगे तो आपको पता लग जायेगा |

----------


## Bharatiya

Satellite Television Channel आना शुरू हुए, हमारे मनोरंजन के लिए नहीं, बल्कि प्रचार दिखा कर दिमाग में बकवास भरने के लिए और आपको याद होगा कि दूरदर्शन के दिनों में हम बिना ब्रेक के सीरियल और फिल्म देखा करते थे | लुभावने प्रचार दिखा-दिखा कर भारत के लोगों को प्रेरित करने की कोशिश की गयी ताकि हम बचत पर नहीं खरीदारी पर ध्यान दे और ज्यादा से ज्यादा पैसा बाज़ार में आये और वो पैसा विदेशों में जाये |
बैंकों ने बचत पर इंटेरेस्ट रेट कम कर दिया ताकि लोग बैंक में पैसा जमा नहीं कर के खरीदारी करे, पैसा बाज़ार में इन्वेस्ट करें | क़र्ज़ लेने पर इंटेरेस्ट रेट बढ़ा दिया गया |
इसी दौर में कई city developer और builder पैदा हुए जो घर और फ्लैट का सपना दिखा कर लोगों का पैसा बाहर निकालना शुरू किये और अगर पैसा नहीं है तो बैंकों ने होम लोन का सपना दिखाना शुरू किया | 
बैंकों के मार्फ़त हाऊसिंग लोन और कार लोन को बढ़ावा दिया गया, ताकि लोग कर्ज लेकर गाड़ी और घर खरीदें | 
इन सब के पीछे एक ही मकसद था कि पैसा ज्यादा से ज्यादा बाहर निकले, बचत की भावना कम हो लेकिन भारतीय संस्कृति ऐसी है जहाँ लोग निवेश भी करते हैं तो बचत करने के बाद | अमेरिका और भारत में ये मूल अंतर है जो समझना होगा | हमारे देश में ऐसे ही एक महात्मा हुए थे जिनका नाम था "चारवाक" और उनका कहना था यावत् जीवेत सुखं जीवेत ऋणं कृत्वा घृतं पीबेत, .........अर्थात जब तक जियो सुख से जियो और जरूरत पड़े तो कर्ज लेकर भी घी पियो मतलब मौज मस्ती करो........ और ये भारत का उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण भी हमें यही सिखाता है |

भारत के बुद्धिजीवियों द्वारा विदेशी निवेश को लेकर भारत में भ्रम फैलाया जाता है, तो मैं आपको बता दूँ कि विदेशी कम्पनियाँ आज भी निवेश नहीं करती है, क्योंकि उनके पास निवेश करने के लिए कुछ भी नहीं है | यूरोप और अमेरिका के बाजारों में 1980 से मंदी चल रही है और ये मंदी इतना जबरदस्त है कि खुद उनको अपनी मंदी दूर करने के लिए पूँजी की जरूरत है | जब कोई कंपनी निवेश करती है तो उनका जो Initial paid -up capital होता है उसका सिर्फ 5% ही वो लेकर आती हैं और बाकी 95% पूँजी वो यहीं के बाजार से उठाती हैं, बैंक लोन के रूप में और अपने शेयर बाजार में उतार कर | इसलिए उनके निवेश पर भरोसा करना दुनिया की सबसे बड़ी बेवकूफी है | एक बात को दिमाग में बैठा लीजिये कि कोई भी देश, विदेशी पूँजी निवेश से विकास नहीं करता चाहे वो जापान हो या चीन | जापान और चीन ने भी अपने घरेलु बचत बढ़ाये थे, तब वो कुछ कर सके | हमारी सालाना घरेलु बचत जब 2 लाख करोड़ की है तो हमें विदेशी पूँजी निवेश की जरूरत कहाँ है ? और उन्होंने 6 -7 सालों में जो 20 हजार करोड़ का निवेश किया उसके बदले में हमने कितना गवाँ दिया इसकी चर्चा ये बुद्धिजीवी कभी नहीं करते | 

बुद्धिजीवियों का ये भी तर्क है कि वैश्वीकरण से हमारा निर्यात बढ़ा है और आयात कम हुआ है | उसे भी समझ लीजिये, ऐसा इसलिए दिखता है क्यों कि हमारे रूपये का अवमूल्यन बहुत हो गया है, जब वैश्वीकरण इस देश में शुरू हुआ तो हमारे 17 -18 रूपये में एक डौलर मिलता था और आज 2011 के अंत में ये लगभग 55 रूपये हो गया है | इसको उदाहरण से समझ लीजिये, अभी कुछ महीने पहले एक डौलर की कीमत 44 रूपये थी तो 11 रूपये प्रतिकिलो के हिसाब से हमने 4 किलो प्याज निर्यात किया तो हमें एक डौलर मिला, अब उसी एक डौलर को पाने के लिए आज हमें 11 रूपये प्रति किलो के हिसाब से 5 किलो प्याज देना होगा, जब एक डौलर की कीमत 55 रूपये हो गयी है | समझ रहे हैं आप ? मतलब हमारा volume of export तो बढ़ा लेकिन आया एक ही डौलर, तो नुकसान किसका हो रहा है ? हमारी निर्यात से होने वाली आय ख़त्म होती जा रही है और जितना निर्यात नहीं बढ़ रहा है उससे ज्यादा आयात बढ़ रहा है, नहीं तो हमारा व्यापार घाटा (trade deficit ) इतना क्यों है ? 1991 के बजट में भारत सरकार का 3000 करोड़ का व्यापार घाटा था और 1997 में ये 18000 करोड़ का हो गया | अगर हमारा निर्यात बढ़ रहा है तो फिर ये व्यापार घाटा क्यों है ? विश्व व्यापार में भारत की हिस्सेदारी कितनी है ये भी जान लीजिये, आंकड़े तो मेरे पास हर वर्ष के हैं, लेकिन मैं उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण के दौर की ही बात करूँगा, 1990 में हमारी विश्व व्यापार में हिस्सेदारी थी 0.05%, 1991 में ये हो गया 0.045%, 1992 में ये हो गया 0.042%, 1993 में ये हो गया 0.041%, 1994 में ये हो गया 0.038% और ये घटते-घटते आज 2011 में लगभग आधा प्रतिशत रह गया है | हमारी कितनी बड़ी हिस्सेदारी है विश्व व्यापार में कि हम निर्यात के पीछे पड़े हैं ? 

हमारे यहाँ Export Oriented Growth का मंत्र बुद्धिजीवियों द्वारा जपा जाता है, जब कि हमारे जैसे विकासशील देशों को Export Oriented Growth के चक्कर में पड़ना ही नहीं चाहिए | हमको development oriented growth पर ध्यान देना चाहिए, Growth oriented Export करना होगा, नीतियाँ बदलनी होगी हमें | अभी क्या है कि हम export oriented growth में फंसे हैं | मैं कहना ये चाहता हूँ कि growth oriented export कीजिये, तो इसके लिए पहले उत्पादन बढाइये, मतलब उत्पादन को भारत में इतना surplus कीजिये कि आपके पास निर्यात करने के लिए अलग से बचे, हम तो अपने trade को ख़त्म करते जा रहे हैं, market को ख़त्म करते जा रहे हैं, मतलब trading activity धीरे-धीरे ख़त्म होती जा रही है | आपके पास बचा क्या है निर्यात करने के लिए जो आप निर्यात करेंगे ? 

और बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों के बारे में भ्रम फैलाया जाता है कि उनके आने से बाजार में प्रतियोगिता होती है | सच्चाई ये है कि बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियाँ कभी प्रतियोगिता नहीं करती हैं बल्कि प्रतियोगियों को उखाड़ फेंकती हैं | पेप्सी और कोका कोला को देखिये, इनके आने के पहले भारत में थम्स-अप, कैम्पा कोला, गोल्ड स्पोट, लिम्का, आदि ब्रांड थे लेकिन पेप्सी और कोका कोला के आने के बाद या तो इन्होने इनका अपने में विलय कर लिया या ये बंद हो गयी | ऐसे अलग-अलग क्षेत्रों में कई उदहारण हैं | तो ये भ्रम दिमाग से निकालना होगा, उनके आने से competition नहीं monopoly होती है | 

ये उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण हो रहा है तो किसको ध्यान में रखकर तो जवाब है बहुराष्ट्रीय कंपनियों को ध्यान में रखकर, देश की आबादी के 70 प्रतिशत किसानों को ध्यान में रखकर ये होता तो समझ में भी आता | भारत का किसान अपना गेंहू और कपास लेकर एक प्रदेश से दुसरे प्रदेश में बेंच नहीं सकता लेकिन अमेरिका की कारगिल कंपनी उसी गेंहू को भारत के किसी भी गाँव में बेच देगी क्योंकि उसे अधिकार मिला हुआ है | पहले हमें अपने देश के अन्दर Liberalization करना होगा | पहले हमें घरेलु या आतंरिक उदारीकरण (Internal Liberalization) करना होगा और उसको 10-15 साल चलाना होगा | यही नीति जापान ने चलाई, यही नीति चीन ने चलाई, यही नीति अमेरिका ने चलाया, यही नीति फ़्रांस ने चलाया | मैं कहना ये चाहता हूँ कि अच्छी बातें तो हम सीखते नहीं और सीखेंगे क्या तो जिसे दुनिया में हमने फेल होते देखा, भारत में जो उदारीकरण, वैश्वीकरण और निजीकरण की नीति अपनाई गयी है वही नीति दक्षिण कोरिया ने अपनाया था, रूस ने अपनाया था, थाईलैंड ने अपनाया था , ब्राजील ने अपनाया था और सब के सब डूबे थे |

----------


## Bharatiya

भारत में एक प्रधानमंत्री हुए मोरारजी देसाई उनकी सरकार ने भारत में जितने भी Zero Technology के क्षेत्र में MNC (Multi National Company) काम कर रहे थे उनमे से अधिकांश को भारत से भगाया था | ये Zero Technology वाले उत्पादों की संख्या लगभग 700 थी | और आप ध्यान दीजियेगा कि ये जितने भी MNC आये हैं वो उन्हीं क्षेत्रों में निवेश कर रहे हैं जिस क्षेत्र को मोरारजी देसाई की सरकार ने प्रतिबंधित किया था | मतलब जिन कंपनियों को मोरारजी देसाई की सरकार ने भगाया था सब की सब वापस आ गयी हैं | दूसरी बात, जितने भी MNC हैं वो कभी भी हमारे देश में आ के कोई technology के क्षेत्र में निवेश नहीं करते हैं | क्या कभी किसी कंपनी ने आ के यहाँ satellite बनाया या किसी ने मिसाइल बनाने में मदद की ? Technology इस देश में बाहर से जो भी आती है वो outdated /redundant होती है | 1991 में उदारीकरण (जिसे मैं उधारीकरण कहता हूँ ) के बाद जितने भी MoU (Memorandum of Understanding) sign हुए इस देश में सब के सब zero technology के क्षेत्र में हुए हैं | आप देखिएगा कि ये क्या बनाती हैं और बेचती हैं, ये बनाती है - साबुन,वाशिंग पावडर, आलू का चिप्स, टमाटर की चटनी, आम का आचार, बोतल का पानी, चोकलेट, बिस्कुट, पावरोटी, आदि, आदि | एक भी उदहारण कोई दे दे जब इन विदेशी कंपनियों ने तकनीक के क्षेत्र में निवेश किया हो | भारत ने अपने स्वदेशी तकनीक से सुपर कंप्यूटर बनाया, भारत ने अपने बूते मिसाइल बनाया, भारत ने अपने दम पर क्रायोजनिक इंजन बनाया, एक भी कंपनी ने भारत को तकनीक तो दूर सहयोग तक नहीं दिया | मारुती में जो सुजुकी का इंजन लगता है वो इंजन यहाँ नहीं जापान में बनता है, हीरो होंडा में जो इंजन लगता था वो जापान से बन के आता था , मतलब ये है कि अपने तकनीक को ये कम्पनियाँ शेयर नहीं करती वो कोई तकनीक जानते हैं तो आपको देते नहीं हैं और जब वही तकनीक उनके लिए पुरानी या बेकार हो जाती है तो वो उसे भारत में ला के dump कर देती हैं और हम खुश हो जाते हैं कि नयी तकनीक आयी है | 

आप दुनिया में जितने भी विकसित देश देखेंगे वो सब स्वदेशी के बल पर आगे आये हैं | भारत को भी खड़ा करना है तो स्वदेशी के माध्यम से ही खड़ा किया जा सकता है | अगर आप विदेशियों पर निर्भर हैं या परावलम्बी है तो आप दुनिया में कभी कोई ताकत हासिल नहीं कर सकते | विदेशी वैसाखी पर, परावलम्बी होकर, विदेशी चिंतन से, विदेशी अर्थव्यवस्था की नीतियों की नक़ल से कोई देश कभी आगे नहीं आता, हर देश को आगे आने के लिए स्वदेशी का चिंतन, स्वदेशी का मनन और स्वदेशी का अनुपालन करना पड़ता है | 

15 अगस्त 1947 को भारत ऐसा नहीं था, भारत के ऊपर एक रूपये का विदेशी कर्ज नहीं था, भारत का व्यापार घाटा एक रूपये का नहीं था | एक डौलर की कीमत भारत के एक रुपया के बराबर थी, एक पोंड की कीमत एक रुपया के बराबर थी और एक जर्मन मार्क की कीमत भी एक रुपया थी, भारत आजाद हुआ तो भारत को आगे की तरफ बढ़ना चाहिए था लेकिन हुआ उल्टा | हमारे नीति निर्धारकों ने भारत को पश्चिम के रास्ते आगे बढ़ाने का प्रयास किया जो कि किसी भी दृष्टिकोण से बुद्धिमत्ता नहीं कही जा सकती है | आज का भारत कर्ज में डूबा हुआ भारत है, भारत की हर प्राकृतिक चीज विदेशियों के हाथ में चली गयी है, अब तो भारत के लोग भी भारतीय नहीं रहे, जब कोई राष्ट्र की बात करता है तो लोग उसे ही गालिया देने लगते हैं | मैं भारत में पैदा हुआ और भारत की संस्कृति में पला-बढ़ा, और हमारे भारत की संस्कृति में मरने वाले के आत्मा की शांति के लिए प्रार्थना की जाती है लेकिन मैं भगवान से ये प्रार्थना करता हूँ कि इन 64 सालों में जिन-जिन शासकों ने भारत को इस दुष्चक्र में पहुँचाया है, उनकी आत्मा को कभी शांति प्रदान ना करें | 


यह लेख भारत स्वाभिमान सदस्य श्री रवि जी द्वारा लिखा गया है

----------


## Bharatiya

ईसाई नववर्ष मनाने से पहले....... कृपया सभी हिन्दू कृपया ध्यान दें.....

जब हिन्दु के घर कोई बच्चा पैदा होता है., तो उसका जन्म संस्कार हिन्दू कैलेन्डर के अनुसार होता है।

जब किसी हिन्दु के घर कोई पूजा होती है.., तो हिन्दू कैलेन्डर के अनुसार ही होती है।

यदि किसी हिन्दु के घर शादी होती है.., तो शुभमुहुर्त भी हिन्दू तिथि के अनुसार निकाली जाती है।

यहाँ तक कि जब किसी हिन्दू के घर कोई मरता है..... तो मृ्त्युसंस्कार तक भी हिन्दू कैलेन्डर के अनुसार ही होता है।

तो फिर ये हिन्दू...... ईसाई नववर्ष क्यों मनाते हैं।

सोचों......... जागो....... अपने आप को पहचानों....।

और ""गर्व से कहो हम हिन्दू हैं।""

नववर्ष की शुभकामनाओ ने
दिल में आग लगा दी है
हर बार की तरह अबकी भी
जानवर बनने की हसरत
फिर से जगा दी है
आधी रात को भूतो के माफिक
अंधेरो में हम चिल्लाएगे
अंग्रेजो के रहे गुलाम अबतक
हैप्पी न्यु ईयर बोल कर
तृप्त हो जाएँगें
आधुनिकता की इस चादर से
हम इतने नग्न हो जाएँगे
जानवरो की तरह बिना शर्म के
युगल जोड़ी होठ चबाएँगे
वाह रे मेरे यंगिस्तान
करो खूब भारत निर्माण
खुशियों की परिभाषा बदल दो
नशे से करो एक दुसरे का स्वागत
यही तो अंग्रेज चाहते थे
भारत की नींव में
पश्चमि सभ्यता बोते थे
मैं हर अंग्रेज के गुलाम को
हैप्पी न्यु इयर कहता हूँ
22 मार्च 2012 को
मैं फिर से शुभकामना दूँगा
मंगलध्वनि उच्चारण कर
नववर्ष का स्वागत करूँगा!!
दोस्तों जो भी christian new year मनाना चाहते है शौक से मनाऐं पर इतना ज़रुर सोचें कि christian धर्म को मानने वाले कितने हिन्दु त्यौहार मनाते है ! इसलिए अपना हिन्दु भारतीय नव वर्ष न भूलें उसे भी हर्षोल्लास के साथ मनाऐं !
जय भारत !

(भारतीय नव वर्ष का अधिक से अधिक प्रचार और समर्थन करे.)

----------


## Bharatiya

*श्री रामसेतु ध्वस्त प्रोजेक्ट के पीछे की भयानक गहराई*





     क्या आप जानते है रामसेतु तोड़ने के इरादों के पीछे सिर्फ तुस्टीकरण नहीं था जी हा पर उसका साइड एफ्फेक्ट जरुर था वो भी मुफ्त में.. हकीकत क्या है इसके पीछे आइये जाननेकी कोशिश करे : पूरा विश्व आज उर्जा की बढती मांग की मार जेल रहा है ,एसेमें वाजपयी सरकारने दो बोम्ब ब्लास्ट किये और जवाब में अमेरिका ने हमारी कंपनियो के उनके बाज़ार में एक्सपोर्ट पर पाबंधी लगादी रेडियो एक्टिव युरेनियम पर तो इंदिरा सरकार के समय से पाबंधी थी. फिर अचानक अमेरिका इतना दरियादिल केसे हुआ दोस्ती के नामसे की हमारे देश में अणुउर्जा के लिए अग्रीमेंट पेश किया उसके दुसरे हजारो कारन आप जानते होगे पर जो सबसे अहम् है वो है "रामसेतु ", अब आप कहोगे क्या बकवास है रामसेतु बिचमे कहा से आया ??? तो दोस्तों ये १७,५०,००० सालो से भारत श्रीलंका के बिचमे विध्यमान है ही ..! और उर्जा के सन्दर्भ में केसे बिच में आया तो येभी रोचक जानकारी है .अंग्रेजी पार्लमेंट के रिपोर्ट अनुसार सन १४८० के साल में एक भयानक सुनामी आया था जिसमे ये श्री रामसेतु समंदर के निचे चला गया.उसके पहले तक जिसका व्यापारिक उपयोग ३००० साल तक दोनों तरफ के लोगो ने किया भारत से कपडा जाता था और श्रीलंका से काली मिर्च और पत्ता आता था.

      अब इन सबके पीछे बात कुछ गहरी है, हमारे विज्ञानी पिछले कई सालो से ये खोजनेमे लगे है की युरेनियम के अतिरिक्त और कोनसा हमारे पास रेडियो एक्टिवे इंधन है जिससे बम्ब और बिजली बना सके.और आप जानते होगे की हमारा जो "एटोमिक एनेर्जी कमिसन" है उसमे ६००० विज्ञानी इसी काम में पिछले चालीस सालो से लगे हुए है ;उन विज्ञानियो को पता चला की भारत में तमिलनाडु के समुद्री प्रदेश में एक एसा रेडियो एक्टिव इंधन है जिससे अगले १५० सालतक लगातार बिजली बनायीं जा सकती है और वो रेडियो एक्टिव इंधन का हम उपयोग करना सुरु कर दे तो किसीभी देश के सामने हाथ फ़ैलाने की जरुरत नहीं है.

    हमारे पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलामजी एसी सोच रखते थे की अमेरिका से युरेनियम की भीख मांगने से अच्छा है की भारत से उपलब्ध इंधन का उपयोग किया जाये और हमारे पास एसे कुछ एसे रेडियो एक्टिव इंधन है. कम से कम पांच एसे तत्वों का पता चला है और उसमे एक तत्व तो एसा पाया गया है की १५० साल तक ४ लाख मेगावोट बिजली हर घंटे बनायीं जा सकती है ये बात पूर्व राष्ट्रपति अब्दुल कलामजीने व्यक्तिगत तौर पर श्री राजीव दीक्षित को दिल्ली में कही थी तो सामने राजीव जी ने अपने स्वभाव के अनुसार कहा की ये बात खुल के जनता में कहेते क्यों नहीं तो जवाब मिला रिटायर होने के बाद कहुगा जब तक सत्ता में हु तबतक नहीं कह सकता क्युकी प्रधानमंत्री नहीं चाहते और उन्होंने रिटायर होने के बाद अपना पहला इंटरव्यू इंडियन एक्सप्रेस को दिया जिसमे शेखर गुप्ता से ढाई घंटेके  इंटरव्यू में कहा हमें अमेरिका से १ ग्राम भी युरेनियम लेनेकी जरुरत नहीं है अगर हम इंधन बनाये तो अगले १५० साल चल सकता है.

    अब अमेरिका की नजर हमारे उस इंधन पर पड़ी है वो चाहता है भारत सरकार उनको हमारा ये इंधन दे और बदलेमे अमेरिकी सरकार उनको थोडा बहोत युरेनियम देगी ये है खेल .अब जानिए इस खेल को पूरा करने के लिए वो इंधन कहा है तो वो वही जगह है जिसे आप श्री रामसेतु कहते है जो साढ़े तिन मिल चौढा और पेंतिश मिल लम्बा है. अब वैज्ञानिको ने जो पता लगाया है की ये जो श्री रामसेतु जहा पर है समुद्र की तलेटी में वही पर सबसे ज्यादा रेडियो एक्टिव इंधन है ,तो अब ये रेडियो एक्टिव इंधन चाहिए किसको ? अमेरिका को.. और ये तभी संभव है जब ये श्री रामसेतु तोडा जाये .और हमारी मनमोहन सरकार इसके लिए बहोत बेताब है इसे तोड़कर बेचने के लिए अब बताईये ये कहना गलत है की मनमोहन अमेरिकी एजेंट है जो हमारी सरकार में बेठा है जबसे इसने वर्ल्ड बैंक में काम किया है और उनके सत्ता में आने की आगाही वर्ल्ड बैंक/आई.ऍम.ऍफ़.  ने १ साल पहले की थी.और ये एजेंट चाहता है की वो गद्दी से उतरे उसके पहले ये श्री रामसेतु टूट जाये और तभी वहा से रेडियो एक्टिव मटेरिअल निकलेगा जो इसे अमेरिका भिजवाना है और बदले में अमेरिका थोडा बहोत युरेनियम देगा एसा अग्रीमेंट है .
    आपको शायद मालूम होगा की जो धनुषकोटि एरिया है वहा पर सात प्रकार के रेडियो एक्टिव तत्व है एसा विज्ञानियों का कहना है जो १५० साल तक निकले जाने पर भी ख़तम होने वाला नहीं है. अब इसको लुंटनेमें मनमोहन सिंह को एक सहयोगी मिल गया जिसका नाम है "करुनानिधि" जिन्होंने राम के होने न होने और राम कोनसी इंजीनियरिंग कॉलेज में गए थे जेसी बकवास करते रहते थे

----------


## deshpremi

*Bahut Badiya Jaankari Dee Hai Mitr Repo ++ savikaro*

----------


## amol05

*बहुत कमाल की जानकारी है बड़े चलो आपका इनाम दे दिया गया है और भविष्य में भी मिलता रहेगा*

----------


## Bharatiya

*सूत्र पर आने और अपने विचार व्यक्त करने का कोटि कोटि धन्यवाद*

----------


## Bharatiya



----------


## Bharatiya

*कंपनी के चंगुल में फँसता किसान
*
कांट्रैक्ट खेती की बात करें तो केन्द्र सरकार ने पहले ही अपनी कृषि नीति में कांट्रैक्ट खेती को जोड़ लिया है। उत्तर - प्रदेश देश का 13वॉ ऐसा है जिसने कांट्रैक्ट खेती को मंजूरी दे दी है इसके साथ ही राज्य सरकार ने नई कृषि उत्पाद, विपणन-विकास, विनियमन और अवस्थापना एवं निवेश नीति घोषित कर दी है। निजी क्षेत्र की बड़ी कम्पनियों के लिए कृषि के दरवाजे भी खुल गए हैं। राज्य सरकार ने कृषि उत्पादन मंडी अधिनियम-1964 तथा कृषि उत्पादन मंडी नियमावली-1965 में संशोधन करके नए प्रावधान कर दिए हैं, जिससे राज्य में अनुबंध खेती का रास्ता साफ हो गया।
राज्य सरकार ने कहा है कि देश में पहली बार उत्तर  प्रदेश में 12 करोड़ किसानों के हित में इतना बड़ा प्रयोग किया गया है और इससे किसानों को जहाँ बिचौलियों के शोषण से मुक्ति मिलेगी, वहीं ग्रामीण क्षेत्रों में अभूतपूर्व पूंजी निवेश तथा बेरोजगारी दूर करने के नए रास्ते खुलेंगे। किसानों को उनकी उपज के बेहतर दाम तो मिलेंगे ही, उपभोक्ताओं को भी प्रतिस्पर्धा के कारण कम दामों पर अच्छा सामान मिल सकेगा।
मैं सरकार से पूछना चाहता हूँ कि किसान और आम नागरिक के बीच में ये ठेला वाले, रेहड़ी वाले, थोक विक्रेता वाले बिचौलियें हैं तो ये बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनी वाले कौन हैं ये भी तो बिचौलियों का ही काम करने आये हैं। सरकार को सोचना चाहिए कि आज बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियों के आ जाने से करोड़ों लोग बेरोजगार हो जायेंगें खासकर गरीब तबके के लोग भुखमरी के चपेट में आ जायेंगे। देशी हो या *विदेशी ये सारी कम्पनियाँ केवल मुनाफा कमाना जानती हैं। ऐसा लगता है कि बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियाँ हम लोगों को आर्थिक गुलामी की ओर ले जा रही हैं।* इस नीति के बारे में सरकार को जरूर सोचना चाहिए, नहीं तो अगामी कुछ वर्षों के बाद किसान के साथ-साथ आम नागरिक भी शोषित होंगे।
.*अगर अपने देश की बात करें तो पंजाब के किसानों से अनुबंध खेती करवा कर उन्हें अपने जाल में फंसा लिया गया है। अब वहां के किसान काफी परेशान हैं। वहां की आम शिकायत है की कम्पनियाँ कई बार किसानों को समझौते में तय किए गए मूल्य के हिसाब से भुगतान नहीं करती हैं। यह भी देखा गया है कि कम्पनियों ने किसानों को सिर्फ इसलिए उनका बकाया नहीं चुकाया कि अगले साल भी वे उसी कम्पनी को अपना माल बेचने पर मजबूर होंगे। विदेशों की बात करें तो फिलीपींस, जिंबाब्वे, अर्जेंटीना और मेक्सिको जैसे देशों का अनुभव बहुत सुखद नहीं रहा है। अगर यही अनुबंध पूरे भारत देश में लागु हो जाय तो वह दिन दूर नहीं जब रोटी के लिए भी दूसरे देशों पर निर्भर रहना होगा।*
दूसरी बड़ी आशंका यह जताई जा रही है कि अनुबंध खेती में पैदावार बढ़ाने के लिए बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियां जो तरीके अपना रहीं हैं उनसे जमीन की उर्वरता घटती है। निजी कम्पनियों की नजर सिर्फ और सिर्फ लाभ पर होती है। जाहिर सी बात है, ज्यादा-से-जयादा लाभ कमाने के लिए पैदावार बढ़ानी होगी, और पैदावार बढ़ाने के लिए हानिकारक रासायनिक खाद और कीटनाशकों का अंधाधुंध इस्तेमाल करना ही होगा। सिंचाई के लिए जमीन का सीना चीरकर पानी निकालना होगा। बहुराष्ट्रीय कम्पनियों को इस बात से कोई फर्क नहीं पड़ता कि उनकी वजह से जमीन बंजर हो जाएगी।
अर्थशास्त्र समझने वालों का आकलन है कि अगर उत्तर प्रदेश में कांट्रैक्ट खेती शुरू हूई तो अगले पाँच सालों में वे इलाके रेगिस्तान में बदल जाएंगें जहाँ भू-गर्भ जल का स्तर लगातार नीचे खिसक रहा है। रासायनिक खादों का अंधाधुंध इस्तेमाल होने से खेतों की उर्वरा शक्ति इतनी कमजोर हो जाएगी कि उसमें निर्यात योग्य गुणवत्ता वाली फसल पैदा नहीं होगी, परिणामस्वरूप कम्पनियाँ अपनी आदत के मुताबिक किसानों का साथ छोड़ देंगी। जैसे पंजाब, विदर्भ और आंध्र प्रदेश के किसान के साथ हुआ वहां के किसान आत्महत्या करने के लिए मजबूर हो गये हैं। किसानों को सावधान करते हुए कहना चाहता हूँ कि वे कम्पनियों द्वारा दिखाए जाने वाले सब्जबाग में न फंसे क्योंकि उसमें चार-पाँच साल तो फायदे के हैं, उसके बाद अंधेरा ही अंधेरा।
मूल लेखक --.संजीव ठाकुर - इलाहाबाद

----------


## Teach Guru

स्वदेशी अपनाऐँ देश बचाएँ।

----------


## Bharatiya

कल रास्ते मे मुझे मिला एक आदमी हट्टा -
कट्टा नौजवान लेकिन चेहरे से परेशान।
घबराया हुआ सहमा हुआ मिट्टी में कुछ
टटोल रहा था, इधर- उधर डोल रहा था,
मन ही मन कुछ बोल रहा था।
... मैंने पूछा - कुछ गुम हो गया क्या ?
हाँ, बहुत ही कीमती चीज।
रूपया पैसा?
नहीं, उससे भी कीमती चीज
सोना चांदी ?
नहीं, उससे भी कीमती चीज
हीरे मोती ?
नहीं, उससे भी कीमती चीज !
यह कीमती चीज क्या हो सकती है सोच-
सोच कर मैं हैरान था,
और खोज- खोज कर वह परेशान था।
मैने कहा – कुछ तो बतलाओ, पहेलियां मत
बुझाओ।
वह बोला - कैसे बतलाऊं ?
मेरी तो जुबान ही सुन्न हो गई है
क्योंकि मेरे ही घर से मेरी मां गुम हो गई
है।
'मां' का नाम सुनते ही मैं स्तब्ध रह गया।
मूर्ति की भांति वहीं जमीन में गड़ा रह
गया।
सचमुच मां तो बहुत ही अमूल्य है, इसका न
कोई तुल्य है।
मैने पूछा- अब घर में और कौन कौन हैं ?
वह बोला - मेरी सौतेली मां और
स्वार्थी बहन-भाई।
मेरे ही घर में इन्होंने विदेशी औरत को जगह
दिलाई।
इतना ही नहीं -
मेरी बूढ़ी मां की खिल्ली भी उड़ाई ।
उसे तो बडों का आदर सम्मान
ही नहीं छोटों को भी you (तुम) और
बडों को भी you (तुम) कहती है।
मामा हो या चाचा, मौसी हो या बुआ,
सभी को अंकल-आंटी कहती है।
मेरी मां तो बहुत तहजीब वाली है,
उसकी तो हर बात निराली है।
छोटों को भी आप, बड़ों को भी आप
कहती है।
धनवान हो या फकीर, सबके साथ मिलजुल
कर रहती है।
मैने कहा अच्छा अब यह तो बताओ
तुम्हारी मां दिखने में कैसी है ?
उसका नाम क्या है ? और उसकी पहचान
क्या है ?
वह बोला मेरी मां भले ही बूढ़ी है, लेकिन
अभी भी खूबसूरत है,
हिंदुस्तान को उसकी बहुत ही जरूरत है,
उसके माथे पे गोल बिन्दी है।
वह हम सबकी राष्ट्रभाषा है और
उसका नाम हिन्दी है।
(लक्षविन्दर जी की एक कविता)

स्वदेशी अपनाऐँ देश बचाएँ।

----------


## Bharatiya

*यदि अगर सरकार की ही बात माने की की विदेशी किराना कंपनिया भारत के उत्पादको से ३०% सामान अवश्य ही खरीदेगी, जिस पर की बहुत शक है, तब भारत से विदेशी कंपनिया कितना पैसा लूटकर बाहर लेकर जाएगी और भारत की भुखमरी भविष्य में बिना एक निर्णायक खुनी संघर्ष समाप्त ही नहीं होगा.
पहले इन आकड़ो पर नजर डालिए--
भारत में १२२ करोड़ आबादी है और करीब २३ करोड़ परिवार है,
भारत में २०१६ में ९०० बिलियन डालर यानि ४५०००००००००००० (४५ लाख करोड़) का सालाना खुदरा व्यापार होगा,
भारत में आज के दिन ५००० विदेशी कंपनिया २३,५०,००० करोड़ व्यापार करके करीब १५-२० लाख करोड़ सालाना लुट रही है.
खुदरा व्यापार में विदेशी कंपनिया ७०% खरीद विदेशो में करेगी और ३०% भारत में.
अब विदेशो में भारत का कितना पैसा हर साल जायेगा--
यदि हम मान ले की विदेशी कंपनिया भारत के आधा खुदरा व्यापार हथिया लेंगी जो बहुत आसान है, अमेरिका में इन्होने ८०% और ब्रिटेन में ८५% से ज्यादा बाजार हथिया लिया है और देर सवेर भारत में भी यही होगा लेकिन हम कम मानकर गणनां करे तो ४५लख करोड़ का आधा = २३ लाख करोड़ हुआ. इसमे से सीधा ७०% यानि १६,१०.००० करोड़ सीधे सीधे भारत से बाहर ले जाएगी. बाकि के २३ लाख करोड़ का ३०% यानि ७ लाख करोड़ में 25% से ज्यादा मुनाफा या कहिये करीब १,७५,००० करोड़ का शुद्ध मुनाफा भी विदेश ले जाएगी. अर्थात सिर्फ खुदरा बाजार को विदेशियों के लिए खोलने पर वे भारत से (१६,१०,००० + १,७५,०००) = १७,८५,००० करोड़ सालाना गारंटी के साथ ले जाएगी. बाकि १५,००,००० करोड़ की लुट पहले से जारी है ही -
अब भारत से हर साल (१७,८५,००० + १५,००,०००) = ३२,८५,००० करोड़ रूपया अवश्य विदेश जायेगा तो देश में दरिद्रता आने से कोई नहीं रोक सकता, दरिद्रता का मतलब है की भारत गुलामी बहुत ही करीब आ चुकी है.
जरा ए आकडे भी ध्यान में रखे--
१)भारत में केंद्र और राज्य और स्थानीय निकायों का कुल बजट ही २०,००,००० करोड़ सालाना है और उत्तर प्रदेश सरकार का बजट करीब ६०,000 करोड़ है.
२)भारत में ८४ करोड़ लोग रोजाना २० रुपये से कम कमाते है,
कहने का मतलब की विदेशी कंपनिया कम से कम हमारे सालाना बजट का डेढ़ गुना से ज्यादा पैसा (३२,८५,००० करोड़) अपने देश अवश्य ही ले जाएगी. योजनागत कामो में मानव श्रम का हिस्सा १२-१५% होता है और यदि दिहाड़ी २०० प्रतिदिन माना जाये तो हर साल विदेशी कंपनिया (३२८५०००००००००० का १५% =४९२७५० करोड़ मजदूरी / २००= २४६४००००००० दिहाड़ी / ३५० =७,३२,८५,००० लोगो का रोजगार स्थाई तरीके से समाप्त हो जायेगा. यदि मजदूरी की दर ५०००/-महिना माने तो ए आकडा २०% और ज्यादा होगा. यानि विदेशी खुदरा व्यापार से ८करोद लोगो की रोजी २०१६ तक अवश्य ही समाप्त हो जाएगी, ये मजाक नहीं है, गणना है, इसे कोई नहीं झुठला सकता है. 
यदि यही पैसा देश में रहकर बार बार निवेश किया जाता रहता तो भारत २०२० तक अवश्य दुनिया का सिरमौर बन जाये परन्तु हमारे विदेश प्रेमी नेता इस देश को लूटकर, लुतावाकर हमें गुलाम बनवाकर खुद विदेश में रहकर वही से हमको हांकेंगे जिसे समाप्त करने के लिए कितने सरदार पटेल और भगतसिंह और सुभाष चाहिए.. सबको मालूम है की इस समय हमारी धरती माता भी नेहरू ज्यादा पैदा कर रही और पटेल कम
स्वदेशी अपनाऐँ देश बचाएँ।
*

----------


## Bharatiya

*कैसी विडम्बना है कि भारत में संस्कृत का विरोध किया जाता है और इन्गलेंड के स्कूलों में संस्कृत व् वेदों की ऋचाएं पढ़ाई जाती है 

अंग्रेजो के बच्चो द्वारा संस्कृत में वेद की रिचाओ का पाठ लन्दन और हमारे देश के स्कूलों में अंग्रेजी को महत्व*




*स्वदेशी अपनाऐँ देश बचाएँ।*

----------


## faqrudeen

सभी जानते हैं कि स्वदेशी माल क्वालिटी में घटिया और कीमतें ऊँची होती  हैं.. कोई क्यूँ लेगा. हमारे अपने लोग दो रुपये कि चीज को अगर कोई पचास में  खरीद रहा है तो बेशर्मों कि तरह बेचने से नहीं हिचिकेंगे. सिर्फ ज्यादा से  ज्यादा कमाई.

----------


## mangaldev

> सभी जानते हैं कि स्वदेशी माल क्वालिटी में घटिया और कीमतें ऊँची होती  हैं.. कोई क्यूँ लेगा. हमारे अपने लोग दो रुपये कि चीज को अगर कोई पचास में  खरीद रहा है तो बेशर्मों कि तरह बेचने से नहीं हिचिकेंगे. सिर्फ ज्यादा से  ज्यादा कमाई.


*भारतीय प्रोडक्ट कभी ना तो घटिया होते है और ना ही महंगे होते है बल्कि विदेशी माल थोड़े दिखने में  कम फिनिशिंग वाले और वजन में भारी जरुर होते है लेकिन इनकी क्वालिटी बहुत अधिक डियुरबल यानी टिकाऊ व मजबूत होते है| यानी दादा ख़रीदे और पोता बरते, यानी विदेशी प्रोडक्ट के मुकाबले रिपेरेबल होने के कारण इको-फ्रेंडली भी होते है अथार्त यूज एंड थ्रो क़ी सोच से नही बनाए जाने के कारण अनावश्यक कचरा फेला कर पर्यावरण को नुकसान पहुचाने वाले नही होते है| ऐसे में विदेशी माल से थोड़े महंगे हो सकते है| लेकिन अधिक टिकाऊ व चलाऊ होने के कारण अधिक सर्विस देते है तो कुल मिलाकर विदेशी प्रोडक्ट्स से तो सस्ते ही पड़ते है|   *

----------


## gkumar90

> अर्धसत्य---   चाय से ताजगी आती है
> पूर्णसत्य--- गरम पानी से आती है ताजगी, चाय तो केवल नशा(निकोटिन)  है
> अर्धसत्य---एलोपैथी स्वास्थ्य विज्ञानं है
> पूर्णसत्य---एलोपैथी स्वास्थ्य विज्ञानं नहीं चिकित्सा विज्ञानं है
> अर्धसत्य---एलोपैथी विज्ञानं ने बहुत तरक्की की है
> पूर्णसत्य--- दवाई कंपनियों ने बहुत तरक्की की है एलोपैथी में मूल दवाइयां 480   -520  हैं जबकि बाज़ार में 1 ,००,००० से अधिक  दवाइयां बिक रही है
> अर्धसत्य--- बैक्टीरिया वायरस के कारन रोग होते हैं
> पूर्णसत्य--- शरीर में बैक्टीरिया वैरस के लायक वातावरण तैयार होने पर रोग होते हैं


निकोटीन अल्प मात्रा मे लेने पर ताजगी लाता है। थोड़ी चाय नुक्सान  नही  करती है।
बैक्टीरिया एवम वायरस  भिन्न होते हैं । और दोनो ही रोग उत्पन्न  कर सकते हैं ।

----------


## gkumar90

> *आपने उपरोक्त बात बिना विचार किये ही पोस्ट कर दी है| जब एक बार पवन-चक्की लग जाती है तो उसके बाद जब भी एक गति से अधिक तेज  की हवा चलती तो विधुत बनना शुर हो जाती है इसमे एकबार इन्फ्रास्ट्रेक्च   तैयार हो जाने के बाद ना तो कोयला जलता है ना ही पानी बहाना पड़ता है और ना ही युरेनियम का जटिल-विस्फोट करना पड़ता है| केवल इनके मेंटेनेस का ही व्यय होता है मेंटेनेंस का व्यय तो हर प्रोजेक्ट पर ही होगा| जैसलमेर में इस तरह की सेकड़ो पवन-चक्किया विदेशी कम्पनी द्वारा लगाकर विधुत उत्पाधन कर विधुत की आपूर्ति राजस्थान सरकार को, की जा रही है| इसी ही कुच्छ पवन-चक्कियो राजस्थान के सीकर जिले में भी जीर्ण-माता मंदिर के रेतीले मैदानी क्षेत्र में भी लगाई गई है| क्या हमारे देश के वैज्ञानिक व इंजिनियर जो बैलेस्टिक मिशायले व राकेट बनाते है|
> जर्मनी कम्पनियों के मुकाबले की ये पवन-चक्की पिल्लर नही बना सकते क्या? या हम विदेशी आयातित ऊर्जा-उत्पादों पर ही निर्भर रहना चाहते है?  *


भारत  मे पवन -चक्की से बहुत ज्यादा मात्रा मे बिजली उत्पन्न  नही की जा सकती। जर्मनी, नीदरलैंड्स जैसे देशों मे हवा तेज , एकसमान व देर तक बहती है। हमारे देश मे ऐसी परिस्थितियाँ कम ही   जगह हैं और वे बहुत कम उर्जा पुर्ती कर सकते हैं।यहां तकनीक की समस्या नही है।

----------


## gkumar90

> विदेशी कम्पनी ITC जो भारत मेँ तम्बाकू उत्पादो की सबसे बड़ी कम्पनी है सरकार ने इसे हर साल करोड़ोँ पेड़ काटने का लाईसेन्स दिया हुआ हैँ
> ITC is one of the
> Bharat's biggest foreign
> exchange earners (US $ 2 billion in
> the last decade).Attachment 236247
> 
> इस कंपनी के उत्पादों का बहिष्कार करें


ITC  भारत की  कम्पनी है।ये और बात है की ये सिर्फ़ सिगरेट बेच कर ही करोड़ों कमा लेती है।

----------


## plugnplay

> *कैसी विडम्बना है कि भारत में संस्कृत का विरोध किया जाता है और इन्गलेंड के स्कूलों में संस्कृत व् वेदों की ऋचाएं पढ़ाई जाती है 
> 
> अंग्रेजो के बच्चो द्वारा संस्कृत में वेद की रिचाओ का पाठ लन्दन और हमारे देश के स्कूलों में अंग्रेजी को महत्व*
> *स्वदेशी अपनाऐँ देश बचाएँ।*


भारतीय भाई, मेरी और से रिपो स्वीकार कीजिये!!

----------


## Bharatiya

> ITC  भारत की  कम्पनी है।ये और बात है की ये सिर्फ़ सिगरेट बेच कर ही करोड़ों कमा लेती है।


*सिर्फ indian या हिंदुस्तान के नाम लगा लेने से कोई कम्पनी भारतीय नहीं हो जाती कल को आप कहेंगें की हिंदुस्तान लीवर भारतीय कम्पनी है *

----------


## Bharatiya

निकोटीन अल्प मात्रा मे लेने पर ताजगी लाता है। थोड़ी चाय नुक्सान  नही  करती है।

*जहर, जहर ही होता है थोडा लेने से अमृत नहीं कह सकते* 
बैक्टीरिया एवम वायरस  भिन्न होते हैं । और दोनो ही रोग उत्पन्न  कर सकते हैं 

*ये तो कहा भी नहीं गया है की ये दोनों. एक हैं*

----------


## Bharatiya

> सूत्र भ्रमण के लिए धन्यवाद आपका सहयोग भी अपेक्षित रहेगा





> भारत मे पवन -चक्की से बहुत ज्यादा मात्रा मे बिजली उत्पन्न नही की जा सकती। जर्मनी, नीदरलैंड्स जैसे देशों मे हवा तेज , एकसमान व देर तक बहती है। हमारे देश मे ऐसी परिस्थितियाँ कम ही जगह हैं और वे बहुत कम उर्जा पुर्ती कर सकते हैं।यहां तकनीक की समस्या नही है।


आपका सूत्र पर स्वागत है

----------


## gkumar90

> *सिर्फ indian या हिंदुस्तान के नाम लगा लेने से कोई कम्पनी भारतीय नहीं हो जाती कल को आप कहेंगें की हिंदुस्तान लीवर भारतीय कम्पनी है *


ITC भारत की कम्पनी है। ये बहुत पुरानी कम्पनी है।इसका मुख्यालय कोलकाता मे है। हिंदुस्तान लीवर यूनीलीवर की भारतीय इकाई है जो कि अमेरिकन कम्पनी है।

----------


## gkumar90

> निकोटीन अल्प मात्रा मे लेने पर ताजगी लाता है। थोड़ी चाय नुक्सान  नही  करती है।
> *जहर, जहर ही होता है थोडा लेने से अमृत नहीं कह सकते* 
> बैक्टीरिया एवम वायरस  भिन्न होते हैं । और दोनो ही रोग उत्पन्न  कर सकते हैं 
> 
> *ये तो कहा भी नहीं गया है की ये दोनों. एक हैं*


बात जहर और अमृत की नही है। होम्योपैथिक और एलोपैथी दोनो की कई दवाइयां ज्यदा लेने पर नुकसान करती है।वही संखिया जैसे जहर से भी दवाई बनती है।

----------


## Bharatiya

> ITC भारत की कम्पनी है। ये बहुत पुरानी कम्पनी है।इसका मुख्यालय कोलकाता मे है। हिंदुस्तान लीवर यूनीलीवर की भारतीय इकाई है जो कि अमेरिकन कम्पनी है।

----------


## Bharatiya

फेसबुक से साभार 
कांग्रेस और विदेशी यूरोपियन सरकारे नहीं चाहती की बिजली भारत के हर घर में पहुच जाये--- ये है तर्क---- मैं अभी एक कोयला आधारित ताप विद्युत गृह के निर्माण कार्य में लगा हू और मेरा दोस्त सूर्य उर्जा घर बनाने में लगा है, ताप विद्युत घर मे----- १- सिर्फ १२ वर्ग किमी की जमीन प्लांट बनाने के लिए लिया गया है, और कालोनी, रोड, कोयला ढोने के लिए रेल के लिए, पानी के लिए पैप और रोड और राखी के लिए जमीन चहिये जिसमे कुल मिलकर १६.९८ वर्ग किमी जमीन खरीदी गयी है वह भी जबरदस्ती. २- जमींन कब्जा करने के लिए ५ लाख एकड़ के रेट से २१० करोड रुपये खर्च किये गए और ५ गाव उजाड दिया गया है. इस पूरी जमीन में बढ़िया खेती भी होती थी. ३- इतना सब करने के बाद कोयला जलाकर १२०० मेगावाट बिजली बनेगी जिसमे ३०% वितरण में नष्ट हो जायेगी क्योकि इसे एक ही जगह बड़ा बनाने में ही फायदा है, यानि कुल बिजली मिलेगी मात्र ८४० मेगावाट. ४- प्रति मेगावाट निर्माण खर्चा सभी छूट मिलाकर आता है ८० रुपये वाट यानी ९६०० करोड रुपये और उत्पादन आता है ३ रुपये वाट; जिसमे सरकार इन्हें १० पैसा किलो कोयला देती है, वाही कोयला जो बाजार में १२-१३ रुपये किलो बिक रहा है, इस पर भी प्रदुषण कोयला खदान में और चिमनी से. इतनी राखी बनेगी की उसके लिए अलग से जमीन चाहिए, जहा कोयला निकलेगा. वहा का पूरा जंगल सत्यानाश हो जा रहा है. और आदिवासियों को खदेडा जा रहा है, यदि सरकार सूर्य उर्जा का प्लांट लगाती तो क्या होता--- १- एल पैनल जो १ मीटर गुने डेढ़ मीटर होता है, २३० वाट बिजली बनाता है, ८४० मेगावाट के लिए ३६५२१७३ पैनल चाहिए. २- यदि पैनल के चारो और आधा मीटर की जगह छोड़कर लगाया जाये तो ३६५२१७३ गुने २ वर्गमीटर यानि ७३०४३४७ वर्ग मीटर जगह चाहिए यानी कुल ७.३ वर्ग किमी जमीन चाहिए. अफीस बनाने के बाद भी ८ वर्ग किमी जमीन बचेगी यानी २००० एकड़ जमीन खेती को मिलती. ३- इसे बनाने के लिए यदि सरकार वाही छूट दे जो कोयला प्लांट को देती है तो इसे ५० रुपये प्रति वाट के हिसाब से बनाकर ४२०० करोड रुपये खर्च होगा और उत्पादन बिलकुल फ्री है, जिसमे न तो कोई प्रदुषण है नहीं कोई आवाज़ ,न ही राखी निकलती और मरम्मत भी नाममात्र का . इसमे भी ५००० करोड की बचत होगी. गणना के लिए हमने ८४० वाट ही पकड़ा है क्योकि सौरी उर्जा केंद्र गाव गाव में लगेंगे. एक जगह लगाकर ३०% बिजली नष्ट क्यों करना. ५००० करोड बचे पैसे से ५० रुपये वाट के हिसाब से ४३ लाख घरों पर अतिरिक्त सूर्य ऊर्जा पैनल २३० वाट का लगा दिया जाता. ४- यह सौर उर्जा तकनीक वर्षों से अपने पास है, चीन इसे खिलौनों में लगाकर बार बार भारत को चिढाता भी है लेकिन भारत के चोरकट नेता इधर सोचते ही नहीं क्योकि हर घर में बिजली जाने का मतलब है की विदेशियों की लूट दो तरह से बंद हो जायेगी. पहला इसमे उन कंपनियों की लूट बंद हो जायेगी जो नेताओ को पैसा देते है, घर घर बिजली होने घर ज्ञान और लुटेरो की खबर आधुनिक मिडिया से पहुंचेगी जिसकी वजह से गाँधी-नेहरू खानदान की असलियत अब जाकर ६५ साल बाद लोगो तक पहुंची है जो भारत की लूट के सबसे बड़े सूत्रधार रहे है. ५- घर में उजाला का मतलब है की घर घर में खुशहाली अपने आप आ जायेगी और इस बिजली के कारन ५ करोड अतिरिक्त रोजगार पैदा हो जायेंगे जैसे मोबाइल की वजह से पैदा हुआ है. ६- किसानो को गैस से चलने वाला इंजिन देकर और गाव गाव में गोबर से गैस सिलिंडर भरने का प्लांट लगाकर और उससे निकला खाद किसानो वापस देकर भारत को खुशहाल बनाने में मात्र ३ साल लगेगे. गाय कटना बंद करके गाय और पशुधन आधारित तंत्र खडा करके भारत की खुशहाली कहा पहुँच जायेगी, विदेशी इसे जानते है, भारत की सरकार हर साल ५४ करोड गाय-बैल-भैस कटवा कर विदेशियों को खिला देती है और भारत के बच्चे नकली दूध पी रहे हैं. ७- शुद्ध खाना पेट में जाने से रोग और बीमारी कम होगी और जनता खुशहाल होगी. ८- “भारत स्वाभिमान” का ये कहना की “गाय-कृषि-योग-आयुर्वेद-सौर ऊर्जा” से इस देश को मात्र २०२० तक विश्व की आर्थिक शक्ति बनाया जा सकता है, इसमे कुछ भी गलत नहीं है. स्वामी रामदेव जी के पास इकठ्ठा होती भीड़ इसकी गवाही देता है. २०१४ के बाद इस दिशा में ठोस कदम उठाया जायेगा....क्योकि तब तक कंग्रेस जा चुकी होगी..... (पढ़े और जरुर अग्रेषित करे.....) जय भारत, BY:- संजय कुमार मौर्य
*
*

----------


## Bharatiya

*दुनिया में 3 तरह के साबुन होते हैं ।
1) bath Soap
2) toilet Soap
3) carbolic soap

bath Soap नहाने के लिये ।

toilet Soap हाथ धोने के लिये ।

और carbolic Soap जानवारो को नहलाने के लिये ।

lifebouy carbolic Soap हैं |
और ये बात मैं नहीं कहता ।
कंपनी खुद इस बात को मानती है । ये carbolic Soap है ।

यहाँ click कर CHECK करें ।

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8hKumukUC0&sns=fb।

यूरोप के देशो में लोग lifebouy से कुते,बल्लियां,गधो आदि को नहलाते हैं ।
लेकिन भारत में 7 करोड लोग रोज़ lifebouy से नहाते है..|


विदेशी कंपनिया देश में जो भी जहर बेचें ।
लेकिन देश की भ्रष्ट सरकार और
बिका हुआ मीडीया अपने मुँह में
फ़ैवीकोल डाल कर बैठे हैं। इनको सिर्फ़ दूध,घी,मावा आदि में
ही जहर नजर आता हैं ।
वो भी दिवाली के दिनो में
तकि विदेशी कंपनियो का माल
बिके । ।

ये इतना खतरनाक साबुन हैं आपकी त्वचा का natural oil पी लेता हैं ।

और आपकी त्वचा को Egsema,Psoriasis का रोग हो रहा उसका पहला कारण ये
विदेशी कंपनी का जहर lifebouy हैं |

पढ़े लिखे मुर्खो को कुछ नहीं पता बस t.v par AD देखो और product की smell
सुघीं और उठा कर घर ले आये ।
बीच में क्या हैं भगवान जाने । ।


कृपया जरुर जरुर जरुर इस link पर click करें और इस video सब जगह फैलां दे ।

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s8hKumukUC0&sns=fb।


अमर शहीद राजीव दिक्षित जी की जय*

----------


## gkumar90

> 


ITC इम्पेरिअल टोबच्को कंपनी के रूप में इसकी स्थापना हुई थी . पर क्रिस्तोफेर विल्स के जाने के बाद ये कम्पनी पूरी तरह से भारत की हो गयी. मेरा ये कहना है की कम्पनियां बाहर की हों या यहाँ की सबके लिए पहले अपना लाभ सर्वोपरी होता है.राजीव जी की बात ठीक है पर उनका कम्पनी के बारे में स्त्रोत गलत है. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ITC_Limited

----------


## kamdev020

> आइये समाज में फैले इस षड्यंत्र तंत्र से अवगत कराएँ और कुच्छ षड्यंत्रों पर प्रकाश डाले
> अर्धसत्य ---फलां फलन तेल में कोलेस्ट्रोल नहीं होता है
> पूर्णसत्य  --- किसी भी तेल में कोलेस्ट्रोल नहीं होता ये केवल यकृत में बनता है
> अर्धसत्य ---सोयाबीन में भरपूर प्रोटीन होता है
> पूर्णसत्य---सोयाबीन सूअर का आहार है मनुष्य के खाने लायक नहीं भारत में अन्न की कमी नहीं है इसे सूअर आसानी से पचा सकता है, मनुष्य नहीं, जिन देशों में 8 -9 महीने ठण्ड रहती है वहां सोयाबीन जैसे आहार चलते है
> अर्धसत्य--- घी पचने में भरी होता है
> पूर्णसत्य---बुढ़ापे  में मस्तिष्क आँतों और संधियों (joints)  में रूखापन आने लगता है इसलिए घी खाना बहुत जरुरी होता है और भारत में घी का अर्थ देशी गाय के घी से ही होता है


बहुत अच्छी जानकारी स्वदेशी वस्तुओ का प्रचार प्रसार बहुत जरूरी है

----------


## RaniSingh111

देश की सरकार 
जिसके इशारे से चलती है 
वो एक विदेशी है 
जो देश का भावी प्रधानमंत्री बनना चाहता है 
उसे कोई स्वदेशी अभी तक पसंद नही आई 
और 
आप स्वदेशी का बखान कर रहे है|

----------


## The Unique

मित्र, मेरा एक प्रशन है, पताँजलीँ योगपीठ का जो भी सामान दवाएँ,च्यवनप्राश,आ  दि आता है क्या वो स्वँय के खेतो मेँ उगने वाले पौधो से बनते हैँ? और यदि हाँ तो क्या उन खेतो मेँ organic खेती (बिना रसायनो के) होती हैँ??

----------


## BHARAT KUMAR

> मित्र, मेरा एक प्रशन है, पताँजलीँ योगपीठ का जो भी सामान दवाएँ,च्यवनप्राश,आ  दि आता है क्या वो स्वँय के खेतो मेँ उगने वाले पौधो से बनते हैँ? और यदि हाँ तो क्या उन खेतो मेँ organic खेती (बिना रसायनो के) होती हैँ??


*यदि आपके पास कोई तथ्य हो कि वो विदेशी रसायनों का इस्तेमाल करते हैं तो बताएं?*
*उनका उद्देश्य तो यही है कि स्वदेशी को बढ़ावा मिले और वो ऐसे करने के लिए पुरजोर कोशिश भी कर ही रहे हैं!*

----------


## The Unique

मित्र भारत कुमार जी मेरे कहने का उद्देशय यह नहीँ था कि उनमेँ विदेशी रसायनोँ का प्रयोग होता है या उनमेँ Organic Farming नहीँ होती है। मैँ तो केवल और केवल जानकारी चाहता था।

----------


## SUNIL1107

जब जीरो दिया मेरे भारत ने, भारत ने मेरे भारत ने,
दुनिया को तब गिनती आई।
तारों की भाषा भारत ने, दुनिया को पहले सिखलाई।
देता न दशमलव भारत तो, यूँ चाँद पे जाना मुश्किल था ।
धरती और चाँद की दूरी का अंदाजा लगाना मुश्किल था ॥
सभ्यता जहाँ पहले आई, पहले जन्मी हैं जहाँ पे कला ।
अपना भारत वो भारत है, जिस के पीछे संसार चला ।
संसार चला और आगे बड़ा, यूँ आगे बड़ा, बढता ही गया,
भगवान् करे यह और बड़े, बढता ही रहे और फूले फले ॥

----------


## The Unique

*देखो देश की विडम्बना,अज्ञानता मेँ सङ रहा,यहाँ का जौहरी जाकर,विदेश मेँ हीरे जङ रहा,विदेशी आकर कम्पनिँयाँ,यहाँ से पैसा बटोरती,क्यूँ हमेँ यहाँ चाँद बुरा लगे,विदेशो का अच्छा लगे चकोर भी,क्यूँ है हम इतने बेबफा,क्यूँ है हम वतन से खफा,क्यूँ ना हम इसको प्यार दे,अपने वतन को सवाँर दे।*

----------


## SUNIL1107

अगर चुनाव में कोई भी प्रत्याशी पसंद न आवे तो अपने अधिकार का प्रयोग अवश्य करें !

----------


## jaggajat

> अगर चुनाव में कोई भी प्रत्याशी पसंद न आवे तो अपने अधिकार का प्रयोग अवश्य करें !


ऐसे वोटर को पोलिग बूथ तक गाड़ी में बिठाकर कोन लेकर जाएगा

----------


## Niharika1

अभी तक मैंने आपकी शुरू की ६ या सात पोस्ट पढ़ी है पर इनके बारे में जानकर चौक गई की कितने विदेशी सामान हम रोजाना इस्तेमाल करते हैं ......

अब कुछ भी खरीदने से पहले आपकी लिस्ट जरुर पढा करुँगी

----------


## Shyam0Sharma

बहुत अच्छी जानकारी स्वदेशी वस्तुओ का प्रचार प्रसार बहुत जरूरी है

----------


## jai 123

स्वदेशी वस्तुए यदि गुणकारी है तो उसे अपनाने मैं कोई बुराई नहीं है 
प्राचीन काल मैं तो स्वदेशी वस्तुओ का ही बोलबाला था लोग हाथ से बनी वस्तुओ का ही उपयोग करते थे 
जब से पूजीवाद का प्रचलन बड़ा है वैसे वैसे व्यापार बड़ा और उसी की वजह से स्वदेशी वस्तुओ का उपयोग कम हुआ

----------


## Bharatiya

> अभी तक मैंने आपकी शुरू की ६ या सात पोस्ट पढ़ी है पर इनके बारे में जानकर चौक गई की कितने विदेशी सामान हम रोजाना इस्तेमाल करते हैं ......
> 
> अब कुछ भी खरीदने से पहले आपकी लिस्ट जरुर पढा करुँगी


अगर आप ऐसा करती हैं तो यही इस सूत्र  को बनाने के उद्देश्य की सफलता की शुरुआत होगी

----------


## sangita_sharma

में कोशिश तो कई बार करती हु की भारत में बने हुए उत्पाद ही उपयोग किये जाए पर कई बार वस्तु हमारे भोतिक स्तर के अनुरूप नहीं होती इसलिए विदेशी सामन लेना होता हे इलेक्ट्रोनिक्स ,बच्चो के वस्त्र व् सौन्दर्य प्रसाधनो के मामले में तो कई बार ऐसा ही होता हे पर अब अधिक ख्याल रखा करुँगी की थोड़े से स्वार्थ हेतु देश का नुक्सान न हो

----------


## anubhav007

समय की कमी के कारन आप का सूत्र पूरा पढ़ नही पाया भाई इसके लिए पफी चाहता हूँ पर में अपनी १ बात कहना चाहता हूँ कल मार्क्स का गुरु अरस्तु, अरस्तु का गुरु सुकरात,सुकरात का गुरु अफलातून !कभी अफलातून ने कहा था जिस देश में जितने जादा कानून होंगे वो देश उतना ही जादा भ्रष्ट होगा!

----------


## love.15

बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी मित्र लगे रहो मेरी और से सुब्कम्न्य

----------


## Bharatiya

ये लेख आपके लिए फेसबुक से लिया गया है 

क्या आप जानते हैं साबूदाने की असलियत को ??

आमतौर पर साबूदाना शाकाहार कहा जाता है और व्रत, उपवास में इसका काफी प्रयोग होता है। लेकिन शाकाहार होने के बावजूद भी साबूदाना पवित्र नहीं है। क्या आप इस सच्चाई को जानते हैं ?

साबूदाना किसी पेड़ पर नहीं ऊगता । यह कासावा या टैपियोका नामक कन्द से बनाया जाता है । , कासावा वैसे तो दक्षिण अमेरिकी पौधा है लेकिन अब भारत में यह तमिलनाडु,केरल, आन्ध्रप्रदेश और कर्नाटक में भी उगाया जाता है । केरल में इस पौधे को “कप्पा” कहा जाता है । इसकी जड को काट कर इसे बनाया जाता है जो शकरकंदी की तरह होती है इस कन्द में भरपूर स्टार्च होता है । यह सच है कि साबूदाना (Tapioca) कसावा के गूदे से बनाया जाता है परंतु इसकी निर्माण विधि इतनी अपवित्र है कि इसे शाकाहार एवं स्वास्थ्यप्रद नहीं कहा जा सकता।

साबूदाना बनाने के लिए सबसे पहले कसावा को खुले मैदान में बनी बडी बडी कुण्डियों में डाला जाता है तथा पानी डाल कर रखा जाता है और रसायनों की सहायता से उन्हें लम्बे समय तक गलाया, सड़ाया जाता है। इस प्रकार सड़ने से तैयार हुआ गूदा महीनों तक खुले आसमान के नीचे पड़ा रहता है। रात में कुण्डियों को गर्मी देने के लिए उनके आस-पास बड़े-बड़े बल्ब जलाये जाते हैं। इससे बल्ब के आस-पास उड़ने वाले कई छोटे मोटे जहरीले जीव भी इन कुण्डियों में गिर कर मर जाते हैं।

दूसरी ओर इस गूदे में पानी डाला जाता है जिससे उसमें सफेद रंग के करोड़ों लम्बे कृमि पैदा हो जाते हैं। इसके बाद इस गूदे को मजदूरों के पैरों तले रौंदा जाता है या आज कल कई जगह मशीनों से भी मसला जाता है इस प्रक्रिया में गूदे में गिरे हुए कीट पतंग तथा सफेद कृमि भी उसी में समा जाते हैं। यह प्रक्रिया कई बार दोहरायी जाती है। और फिर उनमें से प्राप्त स्टार्च को धूप में सुखाया जाता है । जब यह पदार्थ लेईनुमा हो जाता है तो मशीनों की सहायता से इसे छन्नियों पर डालकर गोलियाँ बनाई जाती हैं ,ठीक उसी तरह जैसे की बून्दी छानी जाती है ।

इन गोलियों को फिर नारियल का तेल लगी कढ़ाही में भूना जाता है और अंत में गर्म हवा से सुखाया जाता है । और मोती जैसे चमकीले दाने बनाकर साबूदाने का नाम रूप दिया जाता है
बस साबूदाना तैयार । फिर इन्हे आकार ,चमक, सफेदी के आधार पर अलग अलग छाँट लिया जाता है और बाज़ार में पहुंचा दिया जाता है । परंतु इस चमक के पीछे कितनी अपवित्रता छिपी है वह सभी को दिखायी नहीं देती।

तो चलिये उपवास के दिनों में ( उपवास करें न करें यह अलग बात हैं ) साबूदाने की स्वादिष्ट खिचड़ी ,या खीर या बर्फी खाते हुए साबूदाने की निर्माण प्रक्रिया को याद कीजिये

----------


## Bharatiya

> बहुत बढ़िया जानकारी मित्र लगे रहो मेरी और से सुब्कम्न्य



आपका धन्यवाद, इसी प्रकार सहयोग बनाए रखियेगा और स्वदेशी अपनाना

----------


## Bharatiya

फेसबुक से साभार 

त्योहारों और नवरात्रों पर विशेष मिठाई अपने घर पर बनाए ::

पेठा का नाम आते ही आगरा याद आ जाता है, जी हां पेठा मुख्य रूप से आगरा में ही बनाया जाता है. पेठा मिठाई (Petha Sweets) बनाने में घी या तेल का प्रयोग बिलकुल भी नहीं किया जाता. पेठा बनाने के लिये पेठे का फल अच्छा पका होना चाहिये, पके फल का कलर हल्का हो जाता है और उसका छिलका सख्त होता है.
पेठा का फल (Petha Fruit) कद्दू के बराबर बड़ा लौकी के कलर का होता है. पेठा कई प्रकार का बनाया जाता है, सबसे ज्यादा सूखा या सामान्य पेठा (Dry Petha Sweets) बनाया जाता है. अंगूरी पेठा (Angoori Petha) जो रस में डूबा रहता है, नारियल पेठा (Nariyal Petha or Coconut Petha) जिसमें नारियल का क्रस डालकर, बनाया जाता है. इसके अतिरिक्त पेठे को अनेकों शेप, रंग व एसेंस मिलाकर बनाया जाता है.
हम आज सामान्य पेठा मिठाई (Petha Sweet Recipe) बना रहे है.
आवश्यक सामग्री - Ingredients for Petha Sweets
•	पेठा फल - 1 कि.ग्राम
•	चीनी - 700 ग्राम (3 -1/2 कप)
•	केवड़ा एसेन्स - 4-5 बूंदे (यदि आप चाहें)
पेठा मिठाई बनाने की विधि::
पेठे के फल को छीलिये, बीज और बीज के साथ का मुलायम गूदा निकाल कर हटा दीजिये, बचे हुये भाग को 1 इंच से लेकर 2 इंच तक के चौकोर या आयताकार टुकड़ों में काट लीजिये.
पेठे के कटे हुये टुकड़ों को फोर्क से थोड़ा थोड़ा गोद लीजिये.
किसी बर्तन में इतना पानी लीजिये जिसमें पेठे के टुकड़े डूब सके, पानी में 2 मटर के दाने के बराबर फिटकिरी डाल कर घोल लीजिये. फिटकिरी के पानी में पेठे के टुकड़े डाल कर डुबा दीजिये और 2 घंटे के लिये ढककर रख दीजिये.

पेठे के टुकड़े फिटकिरी के पानी से निकाल कर, एक बार साफ पानी से और धो लीजिये.
अब बर्तन में इतना पानी लेकर गरम करने रखिये कि पेठे के टुकड़े अच्छी तरह पानी में ड्ब जाय. पानी में उबाल आने पर पेठे के टुकड़े पानी में डालिये और ढककर 4-5 मिनिट उबलने दीजिये. पेठे का हल्का कलर बदलने पर आग बन्द कर दीजिये. पेठे के टुकड़े छलनी में निकालिये, अतिरिक्त पानी निकलने दीजिये.
पेठे के टुकड़े उबालते समय ज्यादा नरम मत होने दीजिये. उबाले हुये पेठे के टुकड़ो को चीनी के साथ पकाने के लिये कोई बर्तन लीजिये, जिसमें पेठे के टुकड़े डालिये और चीनी मिलाकर, आधा घंटे के लिये ढककर छोड़ दीजिये. पेठे के टुकड़ो से पानी निकल कर चीनी में घुलकर चाशनी बना लेता है, चाशनी के लिये अलग से पानी डालने की आवयश्यकता नही हैं.
पेठे को पकाने के लिये इस बर्तन को आग पर रखिये, धीमी आग पर चीनी को पिघलने दीजिये, चीनी के पूरी तरह पिघलने के बाद, आग मध्यम कर दीजिये और मध्यम आग पर पेठे को पकाइये. 

सूखा पेठा (Dry Petha Sweets) बनाने के लिये पेठे में जो चाशनी बन रही है, वह एकदम जमने वाली कनसिसटैन्सी की होने तक पेठे को पकाते रहिये, बीच बीच में चमचे से चलाते अवश्य रहें, चाशनी या पेठा कहीं से जले नहीं. जब चाशनी एक दम जमने वाली हो जाय तब आग बन्द कर दीजिये, पेठे को 6-7 घंटे या रात भर, इसी बर्तन में चाशनी में रहने दीजिये, ताकि पेठे में अन्दर तक चाशनी और चली जाय.
चाशनी के बर्तन से निकाल कर पेठा किसी जाली पर रख दीजिये. यदि आप चाहें तो इस पर केवड़ा जल भी छिड़क सकते है. यदि आपको रसदार पेठा के बजाय एकदम सूखा पेठा पसंद है तो जाली पर रखे पेठे को पंखे की हवा में खुला 3-4 घंटे या और भी ज्यादा देर तक खुला सूखने दीजिये.

पेठा मिठाई तैयार है, पेठा की मिठाई आप अभी खाइये और बचा हुआ पेठा कन्टेनर में भर कर रख लीजिये, 1 महिने तक जब भी आपका मन करे कन्टेनर से पेठा मिठाई निकालिये और खाइये.
पेठा - पेठा कद्दू से थोड़ा छोटा सफेद रंग का फल होता है जिससे इसके कच्चे फल से सब्जी और पके हुये फल से हलवा और पेठा मिठाई (मुरब्बा) बनाई जाती है. पेठे की मिठाई इतना अधिक प्रसिद्ध है कि इसे ही पेठा कहा जाने लगा है. इस फल को फ़ोटो में देखे

----------


## nishanath

किसी भी देश की तरर्क्की के लिए जरुरी है देश के साथ लगाव और देशप्रेम जो आज के समय हमारे बच्चो को नहीं सिखाया जा रहा है हमें  तो यह बताया जा रहा है की हमारा मुल्क विदेशी सामानों के भरोसे से ही तरक्की कर सकता है  बलिहारी है हमारे देश के कर्णधारों की

----------


## nishanath

जानकारी अछि है

----------


## sur281

जानकारी तो ठीक हे पर आप जे वताये की आप जो लोग फोन युस करते हो वो भी तो विदेशी होते हे फिर आप उनको कयुं इसतेमाल करते हो

----------


## loolugupta

bhai mera ye maan na hai ki hum sab purna swadesi kabhi nahi ban sakte

----------


## loolugupta

kyuki bahut sari chije aisi hai jo videshi hi achchhi hoti hai kyuki unke jaisi tecnology abhi bharat me nahi hai

----------


## loolugupta

waise sutra bahut badhiya hai

----------


## loolugupta

is tarah ki swasth paricharcha honi hi chahiye

----------


## loolugupta

is tarah ki paricharcha se hamare upbhokta logo me jagrukta to aayegi

----------


## suraj01

sahi kaha main bhi hindi likhna sikta hu yaha

----------


## pradeep89

सूत्र  ज्ञानवर्धक है , स्वदेशी चीजों की जानकारी सम्पूर्ण भारतवर्ष के लिए लाभपर्द है !

----------


## pradeep89

स्वदेशी वस्तुओं पर विदेशी बाजार इस कदर हावी हो चूका है की दुकानों पर स्वदेशी वस्तुएँ उपलब्ध भी नहीं होती है !

----------


## Aeolian

sahi hai. swadeshi chije milti hi nai aur yadi mili bhi to bahut mehngi hoti hai.

----------

